# * Official Liquid Metal Thread *



## ChronoScot

As there seem to be a 'critical mass' of forum members owning Omega watches having Liquid Metal bezels, and based on the suggestion by Dan (solesman), I also thought it would be good idea to start a thread dedicated to information and photos of this rather exciting material application in 21st century watchmaking.

I'd invite all members owning the Planet Ocean Limited Edition Liquid Metal watch (cal 2500) to post their photos here, but also encourage new owners of the titanium PO cal 8500 and POC cal 9300 to do the same, so that this becomes a showcase of these beautiful timepieces. Who knows, as Omega incorporates Liquid Metal into more and more of their watches, this may become a more mainstream thread than we might expect. Plus, I'm curious to see just how many owners of the original 1948 Limited Edition pieces are lurking here on the forum...

OMEGA Watches: Liquidmetal


----------



## ChronoScot

Let me start. By coincidence, this also happens to be my 1000th post...

My PO LM LE:


----------



## solesman

This so exciting!! Thanks so much Richard for starting an official thread. I to would love to see more photos particularly the blue TiPO blue bezel. They are exciting and very beautiful time pieces and I feel everyone will benefit from info and lots of stunning photos.

Who has the 1948th PO LM LE?? I wanna know!!

Here is a couple of mine. Lots more to come.



ChronoScot said:


> As there seem to be a 'critical mass' of forum members owning Omega watches having Liquid Metal bezels, and based on the suggestion by Dan (solesman), I also thought it would be good idea to start a thread dedicated to information and photos of this rather exciting material application in 21st century watchmaking.
> 
> I'd invite all members owning the Planet Ocean Limited Edition Liquid Metal watch (cal 2500) to post their photos here, but also encourage new owners of the titanium PO cal 8500 and POC cal 9300 to do the same, so that this becomes a showcase of these beautiful timepieces. Who knows, as Omega incorporates Liquid Metal into more and more of their watches, this may become a more mainstream thread than we might expect. Plus, I'm curious to see just how many owners of the original 1948 Limited Edition pieces are lurking here on the forum...
> 
> OMEGA Watches: Liquidmetal
> 
> View attachment 660495


----------



## solesman

Oh and congrats on your 1000th post Richard. Quite a milestone.:-!


----------



## Martijnvb

I think we can safely label this thread 'WUS p-rn'. Seriously though, great pictures and I love the thread idea. Hopefully a lot of others will post their beautiful LM watches.

cheers, martijn


----------



## Andre112

Here is mine:

















Can we have a signature badge?


----------



## solesman

Beautiful photos Andres. May I ask what number yours is roughly? Yep we need someone with great graphic skills to create a unique badge.


Andre112 said:


> Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we have a signature badge?


----------



## gippo

Congrats  on your 1000th post ;-) This is my LM # 302 :-!


----------



## Zidane

Good stuff guys. 

Gotta love the LM PO. Oh, and congrats on 1K posts ChronoScot!


----------



## Andre112

solesman said:


> Beautiful photos Andres. May I ask what number yours is roughly? Yep we need someone with great graphic skills to create a unique badge.


It was taken with my phone 
It's #0839


----------



## j-watch

Here's my Ti/LM PO which is now 6 months old, and absolutely running like a top! I am considering moving her out to a new home though. Just not getting as much wrist time as some of my other pieces, and I've got a hankerin for a GS! Cheers and TGIF everyone!

Joe


----------



## jmsrolls

Mine is coming up on its second anniversary and may have been first on the forum - #205.











































































































Mine arrived at the same time as the Rolex GMTIIc in this photo:










It didn't take long for me to realize the superior design of the Liquidmetal bezel so the Rolex did not stay around long.

Fr. John†


----------



## solesman

That blue is really something. The liquid metal really dazzles in blue also. Thanks for posting those photos.



j-watch said:


> Here's my Ti/LM PO which is now 6 months old, and absolutely running like a top! I am considering moving her out to a new home though. Just not getting as much wrist time as some of my other pieces, and I've got a hankerin for a GS! Cheers and TGIF everyone!
> 
> Joe


----------



## vkd668

Crank up your broadband modem :-d, cause here comes the .....* Planet Ocean Liquidmetal.

*


















*** Don't try this at home kids .... never leave your watch near electronic devices for extended times. ** 
*













































































































LM was having a bit of fun with the iPhone for less than 10 seconds for each scene.


----------



## solesman

Those are some stunning photos vkd668!! Wow! Can really see the difference between the LM and a regular 2500 PO which in its own right is a very beautiful watch but the LM just dazzles. Apple is another brand whose sense of design I really like too. Great photo using the iPhone also. Excellent stuff!


----------



## Doppler

A beautiful display of LM's on this thread, I'm envious!


----------



## mfserge

Here are my two:


----------



## mfserge

My iPhone lock screen:


----------



## solesman

Wow you own both flavours. I'm jealous haha!!



mfserge said:


> Here are my two:


----------



## vkd668

solesman said:


> Those are some stunning photos vkd668!! Wow! Can really see the difference between the LM and a regular 2500 PO which in its own right is a very beautiful watch but the LM just dazzles. Apple is another brand whose sense of design I really like too. Great photo using the iPhone also. Excellent stuff!


Thanks Dan. I do work at trying to take good photos to share with you guys. :-d


----------



## gt_5454

vkd668 said:


> Thanks Dan. I do work at trying to take good photos to share with you guys. :-d


As a matter of fact, I have not seen any bad pics from you vkd668 ... Thumbs up


----------



## GTTIME

I love the LE LM, I can't wait to see the 8500 Ti blue in person. 

I wouldn't wear a 42 so I am quite happy with my own POs.


----------



## downer

Wow. A thread chock full of beautiful pictures of my absolute favourite watch. :-!

Here's mine...


----------



## ChronoScot

downer said:


> View attachment 661429


Wow, this is a lovely photograph! I have to say that I was a little sceptical about the glossy dial before I bought my one, but now I love the way it catches the light, sometimes looking white under a bright sky, yet still showing the details of the hands, applied markers and logo.


----------



## solesman

I think it looks a lot more expensive than it actually is. To me, my PO was a bargain. Smiling to myself thinking of the sales girl trying to sell me the 8500 PO with silver numbers...sigh... She didn't get how special the PO LM was.


----------



## Cheshire Mark

Here's my beauty numbered 1499/1948 not got the photographic skills of some of the great shots on this thread just taken on the iphone














Regards Mark


----------



## solesman

Glad to see you joined the party Mark:-!


----------



## zerophase

I'm still waiting to see more of the blue 8500 liquid metal pictures...


----------



## Cheshire Mark

Cheers Dan, I see your two year plan has now changed to a £400 savings pot good luck with that my pot is now empty just got the London 2012 Seamaster LE today. Could'nt resist posting this which i have as my screensaver








Regards Mark


----------



## solesman

I would like to see more too. Maybe it will be next on the cards if I really like it.:-!



zerophase said:


> I'm still waiting to see more of the blue 8500 liquid metal pictures...


----------



## solesman

That photo was my iPhone wallpaper for ages. I remember when I first saw the PO LM. Never envisaged that I would one day own one. You so have to start a new thread showing that new LE. It's a stunning watch. Never seen any real life pics of it.



Cheshire Mark said:


> Cheers Dan, I see your two year plan has now changed to a £400 savings pot good luck with that my pot is now empty just got the London 2012 Seamaster LE today. Could'nt resist posting this which i have as my screensaver
> View attachment 661614
> 
> 
> Regards Mark


----------



## ChronoScot




----------



## solesman

Superb photos Richard!!


----------



## ChronoScot

solesman said:


> Superb photos Richard!!


Thank you kind sir!


----------



## taphil




----------



## nairb-ca

Great thread idea!! :-!:-!
Proud owner of the newest version.....
Would love to get my hands on one of the limited editions....
One on the sales forum right now....overpriced IMO...

Brian


----------



## solesman

The LM bezel does look really nice in blue in your photos. Thats a fine fine watch you have there. Love to see some more. Maybe outdoor and a few wrist shots too?


----------



## jackthedog

Great photos. I really like the LM. Wish I could afford one, though I'm more than happy with my PO. 

I was able to look at the blue Ti LM at a local Omega Boutique. Although I wasn't a huge fan of the shade of blue, it was a very, very nice watch. Incredibly light, especially when compared to my 2500 PO.


----------



## aardvarkbark

Well, I have one, but won't embarrass myself with my poor photo skilz. Yikes, half the posters here (plus Chiba) should be shooting ads for Omega. Wanted to add that I had just last week contacted the US boutique where I bought mine last summer and was told that when they attempted to obtain one for a customer recently, they were told that none were available to be transferred within the Omega and Tourbillon stores and none in any warehouse, so it appears they've all been distributed.


----------



## solesman

Had to add this pic as it's one of my better efforts, albeit with my iPhone.


----------



## ChronoScot

nairb-ca said:


> Great thread idea!! :-!:-!
> Proud owner of the newest version.....
> Would love to get my hands on one of the limited editions....
> One on the sales forum right now....overpriced IMO...
> 
> Brian


Wow! That new titanium version is a truly fabulous looking watch. Alas nothing that my more slender wrist can accomodate, but a gorgeous watch all the same.

Hopefully we'll see many more Liquid Metal watch models populating this thread in the coming years.


----------



## ddatta

Here's mine:


----------



## gippo

;-)


----------



## solesman

Fantastic pics as always Gippo.:-!


----------



## GravityZ

OK 
it is second easter day overhere and the weather outside is terrible.

better late than never:-d
Here is mine


----------



## solesman

lovely photo GravityZ!


----------



## ctujack

Well done to everyone that has the LM PO, there has been some really top notch photos on show here.


----------



## solesman

Cheers Paul:-!



ctujack said:


> Well done to everyone that has the LM PO, there has been some really top notch photos on show here.


----------



## solesman

Here is a pic I took earlier just mucking around.


----------



## solesman

These have been posted elsewhere but I'm putting these here to add variety.


----------



## A.I.

Great idea.

My PO LM LE is number 0175/1948.

I'll take some new snaps before the week end and will share 'my beauty' then.


----------



## nairb-ca

Picked up one of the originals about a month ago(to go with my new version)....
Finally took a few quick snaps....
Pictures just don't do justice to these watches IMO

Brian


----------



## GravityZ

@nairb-ca
so you first bought the new blue PO and then bought the old LM PO to go with it?
which one is your favorite(most beautifull)?
Which one wears most confortable?


----------



## ChronoScot

I've not had a chance to post on WUS for ages through pretty hectic private and business travel in the last 5 weeks. Good to see this old thread with some life in it still. I thought I'd do a quick tally of those who own, or have owned the Limited Edition Liquid Metal PO. As far as I can gather, between this thread and others, we have:

solesman
Andre112
gippo
jmsrolls
vkd668
mfserge
downer
Cheshire Mark
taphil
nairb-ca
aardvarkbark
ddatta
GravityZ
A.I.
jwalther
Ultraman [he posted it on the sales forum a while back though]
tartine.74
king1412
ChronoScot

I think king1412 is worthy of a special mention, as he actually owned _two_ of these beauties at the_ same time_. Here is his thread and one of the photos from it:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/bitten-twice-po-liquidmetal-469994.html










I noticed while I was at a wedding last year that a guest was wearing a PO. It was only afterwards, while zooming onto his wrist in a photo (with much head shaking by my wife) that I realised it was a LM LE. The applied 'Omega', shiny bezel and lesser thickness than the PO 8500 make it quite easy to distinguish.

So there! We've accounted for the approximate whereabouts of around 21 of the 1948 Limited Edition POs (including the wedding guy)!


----------



## ChronoScot

Oh, and here's another one, still unsold...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/sydn...her-po-liquid-metal-le-42mm-stock-689559.html

Not to mention the one that was sitting in an Edinburgh AD a couple of months ago. Might still be there.


----------



## Zidane

I'd snap one up if I could find one in the states... Perhaps I need to start calling AD's.


----------



## downer

ChronoScot said:


> I noticed while I was at a wedding last year that a guest was wearing a PO. It was only afterwards, while zooming onto his wrist in a photo (with much head shaking by my wife) that I realised it was a LM LE. The applied 'Omega', shiny bezel and lesser thickness than the PO 8500 make it quite easy to distinguish. So there! We've accounted for the approximate whereabouts of around 21 of the 1948 Limited Edition POs (including the wedding guy)!


Spooky. I wore mine to a wedding last year.... Are you sure you are not double-counting? :-d


----------



## KarenChezk

solesman said:


> lovely photo GravityZ!


I second that.... the pics are very impressive looks like a great piece 

happy wearing


----------



## ChronoScot

A.I. said:


> Great idea.
> 
> My PO LM LE is number 0175/1948.
> 
> I'll take some new snaps before the week end and will share 'my beauty' then.


A.I., I'm a wee bit curious about your PO... I saw a LM PO in the window of Watches of Switzerland in the Argyle Arcade back around Christmas 2010. You didn't happen to buy that one by any chance, did you? That would be a funny coincidence if you did, and now we're both posting here.

Bizarrely, I saw another LM PO the same week in Fraser Hart in Stirling (#600/1948). I actually had it in my hands and was on the verge of buying it before having second thoughts. I finally did pick one up this year in March.

All the best!


----------



## ChronoScot

downer said:


> Spooky. I wore mine to a wedding last year.... Are you sure you are not double-counting? :-d


Haha, you never know...


----------



## solesman

I'm so jealous! :-d



nairb-ca said:


> Picked up one of the originals about a month ago(to go with my new version)....
> Finally took a few quick snaps....
> Pictures just don't do justice to these watches IMO
> 
> Brian


----------



## solesman

Hi Richard, I had noticed your absence and was wondering where you were a few days ago. Glad all is well with you.

20 owners of this fabulous watch on this forum. Thats quite something. They are certainly well scattered across the world too. I still hope someone posts on here being the owner of the 001 or the 1948.



ChronoScot said:


> I've not had a chance to post on WUS for ages through pretty hectic private and business travel in the last 5 weeks. Good to see this old thread with some life in it still. I thought I'd do a quick tally of those who own, or have owned the Limited Edition Liquid Metal PO. As far as I can gather, between this thread and others, we have:
> 
> solesman
> Andre112
> gippo
> jmsrolls
> vkd668
> mfserge
> downer
> Cheshire Mark
> taphil
> nairb-ca
> aardvarkbark
> ddatta
> GravityZ
> A.I.
> jwalther
> Ultraman [he posted it on the sales forum a while back though]
> tartine.74
> king1412
> ChronoScot
> 
> I think king1412 is worthy of a special mention, as he actually owned _two_ of these beauties at the_ same time_. Here is his thread and one of the photos from it:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/bitten-twice-po-liquidmetal-469994.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed while I was at a wedding last year that a guest was wearing a PO. It was only afterwards, while zooming onto his wrist in a photo (with much head shaking by my wife) that I realised it was a LM LE. The applied 'Omega', shiny bezel and lesser thickness than the PO 8500 make it quite easy to distinguish.
> 
> So there! We've accounted for the approximate whereabouts of around 21 of the 1948 Limited Edition POs (including the wedding guy)!


----------



## mith321

thank you for all the wonderful pictures. I guess what makes this watch special is the fact that PO 2500 is no longer in production and PO LM is the ultimate version of the PO 2500. 
Does anyone know if this PO carries the 2500 *D *or *C*??


----------



## sager

I believe it's a 'c'


----------



## gippo

solesman said:


> Hi Richard, I had noticed your absence and was wondering where you were a few days ago. Glad all is well with you.
> 
> 20 owners of this fabulous watch on this forum. Thats quite something. They are certainly well scattered across the world too. I still hope someone posts on here being the owner of the 001 or the 1948.


We have 21 ;-) https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/*official-seamaster-club-thread*-210788-67.html#post4434051


----------



## gippo

mith321 said:


> thank you for all the wonderful pictures. I guess what makes this watch special is the fact that PO 2500 is no longer in production and PO LM is the ultimate version of the PO 2500.
> Does anyone know if this PO carries the 2500 *D *or *C*??


2500 C ;-) https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/po-liquidmetal-le-movement-621846.html


----------



## Aidanm

gippo said:


> We have 21 ;-) https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/%2Aofficial-seamaster-club-thread%2A-210788-67.html#post4434051


Well, they've omitted my name from the LM list so now we're even


----------



## nairb-ca

GravityZ said:


> @nairb-ca
> so you first bought the new blue PO and then bought the old LM PO to go with it?
> which one is your favorite(most beautifull)?
> Which one wears most confortable?


Once I bought the Ti I was so blown away the search was on for the original.
Both are stunning, but I would say right now I'm favouring the Ti...
Bigger wrist presence and it wears so light and extremely comfortable.

nairb-ca


----------



## timenut

This is now my favourite PO. Was just wondering... If given the chance, would you be willing to buy one at full RRP of US$5800?


----------



## ChronoScot

Aidanm said:


> Well, they've omitted my name from the LM list so now we're even


Aha, sorry, I missed you. I've also noticed a few others since yesterday... So now we have 25 on the forum and counting. Plus the mystery wedding guest and the one sitting in the Sydney boutique ;-)

solesman
Andre112
gippo
jmsrolls
vkd668
mfserge
downer
Cheshire Mark
taphil
nairb-ca
aardvarkbark
ddatta
GravityZ
A.I.
jwalther
Ultraman [he posted it on the sales forum a while back though]
tartine.74
king1412 [x2]
ChronoScot
Aidanm
sealy
Dimitriy
sager
matthewmmaddox


----------



## ChronoScot

solesman said:


> Hi Richard, I had noticed your absence and was wondering where you were a few days ago. Glad all is well with you.
> 
> 20 owners of this fabulous watch on this forum. Thats quite something. They are certainly well scattered across the world too. I still hope someone posts on here being the owner of the 001 or the 1948.


Hey Dan, all is well thanks, with you as well I hope. My level of participation on WUS does go through periodic ups and downs, aside from times when work is hectic. Sometimes I go into 'lurking-but-not-posting' mode.


----------



## aardvarkbark

Zidane said:


> I'd snap one up if I could find one in the states... Perhaps I need to start calling AD's.


Mina, at the Nashville Omega Boutique, told me couple weeks ago that there was one left in the U.S. boutique network.


----------



## solesman

Seems to be a lot of LM's popping up in the last few days. If you have a chance people, grab one!


----------



## clarencek

Here's mine.


----------



## solesman

A few more photos I took. This is hard to take nice pics. Need to get myself a proper macro.


----------



## Mikegpd

Id love to own one of those LE. What do you think would be a great deal on a preowned one in >95 condition?


----------



## timenut

Argh, I can't take it anymore. If there is such a thing of watch p*rn, this thread is probably it.


----------



## David Woo

aardvarkbark said:


> Mina, at the Nashville Omega Boutique, told me couple weeks ago that there was one left in the U.S. boutique network.


I saw it this weekend at the boutique in LA: was surprised there were any left.


----------



## Mikegpd

Deleted


----------



## Mikegpd

timenut said:


> Argh, I can't take it anymore. If there is such a thing of watch p*rn, this thread is probably it.


I know what you mean, 2 weeks ago I bought a POC 9300, now after browsing the forums daily I find my self wanting another Omega! First i wanted a vintage speedy, 145.012 or .022, now I find my self craving the LM LE.

I feel irresponsible for wanting another watch after just spending 7k on the POC. At least the LM LE won't lose value over time, at least that's what my obsessive side has been telling my responsible side to justify the purchase hehe


----------



## ChronoScot

Wow the LE LMs are really getting getting a lot of posting inches here of late. Two more forum members becoming owners, plus one guy who was selling his o the sales forum the other day. That brings the tally to 27:

solesman
Andre112
gippo
jmsrolls
vkd668
mfserge
downer
Cheshire Mark
taphil
nairb-ca
aardvarkbark
ddatta
GravityZ
A.I.
jwalther
Ultraman
tartine.74
king1412 [x2]
ChronoScot
Aidanm
sealy
Dimitriy
sager
matthewmmaddox
*Mikegpd
timenut*


----------



## solesman

That's a fair amount of PO LM owners. Another pic for the thread.

Its a phone pic though.


----------



## timenut

A couple of quick photos of my new love. More photos to come, I promise. :-!


----------



## jmsrolls

Great photos, timenut!

Keep them coming.

Fr. John†


----------



## timenut

Here's another one.


----------



## Mikegpd

timenut said:


> Here's another one.


I just love how light reflex on the dial creating amazing colors.


----------



## ChronoScot




----------



## aardvarkbark

Tan shoes for the summer....


----------



## nairb-ca

I just don't want this thread to go away.....
I have to honestly say, the Liquidmetal models have stopped my obsession for the perfect watch!
Sure there's still others I want (and have pre-ordered :-d) but since I purchased my LMs....I really don't hunt for the elusive "grail"....
I think I've found them!!

Brian


----------



## mikkemus23

I am VERY happy to have joined the club today!! :-!
You guys made me get this, your pictures are just amazing, and so is the LM LE!!;-)


----------



## solesman

Can't beat the PO LM for sheer eye candy goodness!


----------



## timenut

Out of curiosity, does anyone know if all 1948 were produced at the same time? I suppose if they have serial numbers that are very close to each other, that would indicate that they were from the same production batch. 

Mine's #17xx / 1948 and the serial no. is 8506xxxx

Can anybody else share theirs?


----------



## jw69

Hi, can I join the club?


----------



## enkrypt

No, sorry, that is not a LiquidMetal watch  Ceramic bezel yes, but no LM.


----------



## solesman

Nice PO but sadly no can do.


----------



## ChronoScot

Another member brings the LM tally up to 28:

solesman
Andre112
gippo
jmsrolls
vkd668
mfserge
downer
Cheshire Mark
taphil
nairb-ca
aardvarkbark
ddatta
GravityZ
A.I.
jwalther
Ultraman
tartine.74
king1412 [x2]
ChronoScot
Aidanm
sealy
Dimitriy
sager
matthewmmaddox
Mikegpd
timenut
*mikkemus23*


----------



## ChronoScot

timenut said:


> Out of curiosity, does anyone know if all 1948 were produced at the same time? I suppose if they have serial numbers that are very close to each other, that would indicate that they were from the same production batch.
> 
> Mine's #17xx / 1948 and the serial no. is 8506xxxx
> 
> Can anybody else share theirs?


My one is #1015/1948 and has a 8462xxxx serial number.


----------



## Zaskar20

ChronoScot said:


> Another member brings the LM tally up to 28:
> 
> solesman
> Andre112
> gippo
> jmsrolls
> vkd668
> mfserge
> downer
> Cheshire Mark
> taphil
> nairb-ca
> aardvarkbark
> ddatta
> GravityZ
> A.I.
> jwalther
> Ultraman
> tartine.74
> king1412 [x2]
> ChronoScot
> Aidanm
> sealy
> Dimitriy
> sager
> matthewmmaddox
> Mikegpd
> timenut
> *mikkemus23*


I'm gonna get on that list someday!!!!!


----------



## solesman

Mine is 1634/1948 with serial No 8506XXXX


----------



## jw69

solesman said:


> Nice PO but sadly no can do.


Sorry, my bad. Love the Liquid Metal.


----------



## Mikegpd

ChronoScott, remove me from the list, i ended up buying a Speedy 3572.50! Sorry guys.


----------



## downer

timenut said:


> Out of curiosity, does anyone know if all 1948 were produced at the same time? I suppose if they have serial numbers that are very close to each other, that would indicate that they were from the same production batch.
> 
> Mine's #17xx / 1948 and the serial no. is 8506xxxx
> 
> Can anybody else share theirs?


Mine is #61x / 1948 and the serial number is 8496xxxx


----------



## ChronoScot

Oh well, actually one less (Mikegpd):

solesman
Andre112
gippo
jmsrolls
vkd668
mfserge
downer
Cheshire Mark
taphil
nairb-ca
aardvarkbark
ddatta
GravityZ
A.I.
jwalther
Ultraman
tartine.74
king1412 [x2]
ChronoScot
Aidanm
sealy
Dimitriy
sager
matthewmmaddox
timenut
mikkemus23


----------



## Ultraman

Still a proud owner of the LM! Decided to keep it!












ChronoScot said:


> I've not had a chance to post on WUS for ages through pretty hectic private and business travel in the last 5 weeks. Good to see this old thread with some life in it still. I thought I'd do a quick tally of those who own, or have owned the Limited Edition Liquid Metal PO. As far as I can gather, between this thread and others, we have:
> 
> solesman
> Andre112
> gippo
> jmsrolls
> vkd668
> mfserge
> downer
> Cheshire Mark
> taphil
> nairb-ca
> aardvarkbark
> ddatta
> GravityZ
> A.I.
> jwalther
> Ultraman [he posted it on the sales forum a while back though]
> tartine.74
> king1412
> ChronoScot
> 
> I think king1412 is worthy of a special mention, as he actually owned _two_ of these beauties at the_ same time_. Here is his thread and one of the photos from it:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/bitten-twice-po-liquidmetal-469994.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed while I was at a wedding last year that a guest was wearing a PO. It was only afterwards, while zooming onto his wrist in a photo (with much head shaking by my wife) that I realised it was a LM LE. The applied 'Omega', shiny bezel and lesser thickness than the PO 8500 make it quite easy to distinguish.
> 
> So there! We've accounted for the approximate whereabouts of around 21 of the 1948 Limited Edition POs (including the wedding guy)!


----------



## vkd668

Just took some snap shots of the LM today .....


----------



## opticalserenity

So. Nice. Must. Resist.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## starlir

Just acquired my LE with serial number 8xx and will post pictures shortly. But I have a question.... why 1948 in the limited edition? Did they make 2000 and 52 failed quality control? Just seems like an odd number to choose unless I'm missing something.


----------



## ChronoScot

starlir said:


> Just acquired my LE with serial number 8xx and will post pictures shortly. But I have a question.... why 1948 in the limited edition? Did they make 2000 and 52 failed quality control? Just seems like an odd number to choose unless I'm missing something.


It's in honour of the year in which the Seamaster line was launched i.e. 1948.

Congratulations on acquiring a beautiful timepiece!


----------



## timenut

Ok.. this is what we have so far.. 

#61x (SN : 8496xxxx)
#8xx (SN : 8463xxxx)
#1015 (SN : 8462xxxx)
#1634 (SN : 8506xxxx)
#17xx (SN : 8506xxxx)

Anyone can draw any conclusions out of this?

Hmm.. what's rather odd is the SN for chronoscot's (#1015) is earlier than downer's (#61x)


----------



## starlir

Thanks for the info! Ought to have known there was some logic behind it!


----------



## ChronoScot

Ultraman said:


> Still a proud owner of the LM! Decided to keep it!


Good man! I remember reading about your ordeal in finding one (after the first one had a flawed hour marker, if I recall), so I was surprised when I saw it up for sale.

Oh, and that's a gorgeous photo.


----------



## solesman

Gorgeous photos as always matey!



vkd668 said:


> Just took some snap shots of the LM today .....


----------



## starlir

Mine is #08xx/1948 and has a 8463xxxx serial number


----------



## mikkemus23

Btw - Does the LM LE have the 2500C movement?


----------



## nick_sixx

starlir said:


> Just acquired my LE with serial number 8xx and will post pictures shortly. But I have a question.... why 1948 in the limited edition? Did they make 2000 and 52 failed quality control? Just seems like an odd number to choose unless I'm missing something.


It's also made from 1948 individual parts apparently


----------



## maia

mikkemus23 said:


> Btw - Does the LM LE have the 2500C movement?


Yes it does. I believe all of them or at least the most of them (they are not done all at the same time).


----------



## gippo

timenut said:


> Ok.. this is what we have so far..
> 
> #61x (SN : 8496xxxx)
> #8xx (SN : 8463xxxx)
> #1015 (SN : 8462xxxx)
> #1634 (SN : 8506xxxx)
> #17xx (SN : 8506xxxx)
> 
> Anyone can draw any conclusions out of this?
> 
> Hmm.. what's rather odd is the SN for chronoscot's (#1015) is earlier than downer's (#61x)


#302 (SN : 8496xxxx)

Summertime :-d


----------



## ChronoScot

timenut said:


> Ok.. this is what we have so far..
> 
> #61x (SN : 8496xxxx)
> #8xx (SN : 8463xxxx)
> #1015 (SN : 8462xxxx)
> #1634 (SN : 8506xxxx)
> #17xx (SN : 8506xxxx)
> 
> Anyone can draw any conclusions out of this?
> 
> Hmm.. what's rather odd is the SN for chronoscot's (#1015) is earlier than downer's (#61x)


Haha, if we also consider Gippo's LM (#302 (SN : 8496xxxx)), it seems that I have the "oddball" one with the low, movement number.

Something else that should be considered though is that, as far as I am aware, the serial number applies principally to the movement, not to the watch. The movement already has an assigned number when it is submitted for COSC certification and I believe that the testing is done before it is even fitted into a watch. It may then be that when the watches themselves are assembled, COSC certified movements are fitted at random and the corresponding movement numbers are engraved on the watches.

What is clear is that the _movement _numbers of the LM LE watches span a range greater than 1948. This makes me think that they are either made in small batches at spread out time intervals, or that Omega are simply using a random supply of 2500 movements which are supplied to the assembly line, and the watches are engraved with these random movement numbers.


----------



## jmsrolls

Obviously the "parts bin" factor applies to the PO LM LE as well.

Mine was purchased on May 24, 2010 at the NYC Boutique and bears #20* with movement #84629**.

Fr. John+


----------



## solesman

Its looks superb on the OEM rubber!! Never considered that before.



gippo said:


> #302 (SN : 8496xxxx)
> 
> Summertime :-d


----------



## gippo

solesman said:


> Its looks superb on the OEM rubber!! Never considered that before.


Thanks Dan,for the summer it's great :-!


----------



## enkrypt

Seeing these pictures makes me hope one day Omega releases a PO 8500 with LiquidMetal bezel and a glossy dial. Kind of like the PO 8500 Titanium now, except it would have to be steel, and black instead of blue. Well more like the PO LM LE in fact, but with an 8500 movement and the updated bracelet.


----------



## solesman

Its a possibility.


----------



## solesman

Just found this. A bit more info about the liquid metal process.

http://www.ablogtoread.com/looking-at-liquid-metal-watches-with-omega/


----------



## Kaner

Here is my offering to the PO LM LE Club.


----------



## solesman

Welcome to the club Ben!

Richard we have another one


----------



## timenut

A couple more photos to add to this thread.









The ceiling fan was reflecting off the watch, casting a star-like silhouette on the dial.


----------



## Mikegpd

timenut said:


> A couple more photos to add to this thread.
> 
> View attachment 759940
> 
> 
> The ceiling fan was reflecting off the watch, casting a star-like silhouette on the dial.
> 
> View attachment 759943


Any luck selling the watch?


----------



## timenut

Mikegpd said:


> Any luck selling the watch?


It's still available. Set up a DIY photo light box over the weekend and took a fresh batch of photos. Posted them up in a new FS post over at the Private Seller thread.

This watch is quite a joy to take photos of. I think I have said this before. I like how the look changes under different lighting conditions.


----------



## ChronoScot

Time to update the list, Kaner bringing the total number of owners to 27 by my reckoning. Interestingly, both timenut and king1412 have had two LM LEs in their possession at the same time. Lucky devils.

solesman
Andre112
gippo
jmsrolls
vkd668
mfserge
downer
Cheshire Mark
taphil
nairb-ca
aardvarkbark
ddatta
GravityZ
A.I.
jwalther
Ultraman
tartine.74
king1412
ChronoScot
Aidanm
sealy
Dimitriy
sager
matthewmmaddox
timenut
mikkemus23
Kaner

It's good to see this thread still going, even though it is almost exclusively centred around a single watch model. I'm curious whether in time we will see other LiquidMetal watches than Planet Oceans, since this should be a place for all LM containing timepieces. Maybe Omega will announce some new applications at Basel next year...


----------



## ChronoScot

Gorgeous photos, timenut.


----------



## ChronoScot

We don't see many of these, so I thought I'd post this rather nice stock Omega photo just to balance things out:


----------



## nairb-ca

ChronoScot said:


> We don't see many of these, so I thought I'd post this rather nice stock Omega photo just to balance things out:
> 
> View attachment 761017


Whatya talking about... see one everyday :-d lol


----------



## ChronoScot

nairb-ca said:


> Whatya talking about... see one everyday :-d lol


Just looking at your collection makes me feel dizzy! |>


----------



## woof37

Wow, those are beautiful. Wish these were still available. The perfect PO IMHO. ;-)


----------



## A.I.

ChronoScot said:


> A.I., I'm a wee bit curious about your PO... I saw a LM PO in the window of Watches of Switzerland in the Argyle Arcade back around Christmas 2010. You didn't happen to buy that one by any chance, did you? That would be a funny coincidence if you did, and now we're both posting here.
> 
> Bizarrely, I saw another LM PO the same week in Fraser Hart in Stirling (#600/1948). I actually had it in my hands and was on the verge of buying it before having second thoughts. I finally did pick one up this year in March.
> 
> All the best!


Hi ChronoScot,

I purchased mine from Laing's 'Off Plan' - so this one never even made the safe never mind the window!

Got to say that I still can't find any other Omega that would make me give this baby up.

I've swithered over the PO TI but the lightness puts me off. I've also considered The Rolex GV or Explorer 2 but truthfully as Sinead O'Connor says:

"Nothing Compares".

Hope you are enjoying yours just as much.


----------



## Guest

i have one of the original Planet ocean liquid metal limited edition, i'm looking to sell if anyone is interested


----------



## ChronoScot

I thought I'd give this thread a gentle bump by posting the Omega video of how the LM bezels are made. It's very nicely done, for those who might not have seen it:

OMEGA Liquidmetal® Technology - YouTube


----------



## GravityZ

looks like it is at least 2mm thick

here is a nice video showing how spectacular liquid metal really is.
it shows how it is able to reflect all the kinetic energy it receives back to where it came from(thus almost no absorption)
Liquidmetal - Technology demo - YouTube



ChronoScot said:


> I thought I'd give this thread a gentle bump by posting the Omega video of how the LM bezels are made. It's very nicely done, for those who might not have seen it:
> 
> OMEGA Liquidmetal® Technology - YouTube


----------



## timenut

ChronoScot said:


> I thought I'd give this thread a gentle bump by posting the Omega video of how the LM bezels are made. It's very nicely done, for those who might not have seen it:
> 
> OMEGA Liquidmetal® Technology - YouTube


Other than it being a very interesting video (which I've viewed countless times and had a hand in me wanting to get myself a LM LE), I am captivated by the voice talent narrating it. She seems to do quite a number of Omega's ads. Anyone knows who she might be?


----------



## ChronoScot

I don't know who she is, but I agree with you entirely, the voice is captivating. Even my wife thinks this 'watchmaking' series of videos by Omega is great, particularly the LiquidMetal one.


----------



## gippo

ChronoScot said:


> I don't know who she is, but I agree with you entirely, the voice is captivating. Even my wife thinks this 'watchmaking' series of videos by Omega is great, particularly the LiquidMetal one.


Italian version vs English version 0-3 :-d 
Il Seamaster Planet Ocean Liquidmetal® Limited Edition - YouTube


----------



## Mr Smooth

Hi Everyone. First post  
I really like the Omega PO LM model  222.30.42.20.01.00. I know they were a limited edition.Checked with the local dealer here and they don't have any in the country. Can anyone assist where I can perhaps get hold of one if at all possible?Thanks


----------



## Robby H

Mine will come soon. Cannot wait to see it in the flesh.


----------



## gippo

Mr Smooth said:


> Hi Everyone. First post
> I really like the Omega PO LM model  222.30.42.20.01.00. I know they were a limited edition.Checked with the local dealer here and they don't have any in the country. Can anyone assist where I can perhaps get hold of one if at all possible?Thanks


I've seen 2 in Chrono24 ;-) Omega Seamaster Liquidmetall Seamaster Liquidmetall por


----------



## Mr Smooth

Robby H said:


> Mine will come soon. Cannot wait to see it in the flesh.


Was this the only one they had in stock? Can you provide the name of the place where u purchasing it from.
Thanks


----------



## Mr Smooth

gippo said:


> I've seen 2 in Chrono24 ;-) Omega Seamaster Liquidmetall Seamaster Liquidmetall por


Thanks for your response. Will check it out.


----------



## gippo

How about this :-d :-d Limited 1/1


----------



## timenut

gippo said:


> How about this :-d :-d Limited 1/1


Nooooo.... what's have you done to it? It's a sacrilege! :rodekaart

Just kidding.. looks interesting but I prefer the original indices


----------



## gippo

timenut said:


> Nooooo.... what's have you done to it? It's a sacrilege! :rodekaart
> 
> Just kidding.. looks interesting but I prefer the original indices


:-d :-d only a joke |>


----------



## Robby H

Mr Smooth said:


> Was this the only one they had in stock? Can you provide the name of the place where u purchasing it from.
> Thanks


Sorry, this is the used one. I'm the one who buy from Pikeman, who sell it on wus fs thread.


----------



## Mr Smooth

Robby H said:


> Sorry, this is the used one. I'm the one who buy from Pikeman, who sell it on wus fs thread.


Thanks


----------



## richard371




----------



## nairb-ca

richard371 said:


> View attachment 797262


Wow
Absolutely gorgeous! Nice image!


----------



## Mr Smooth

Managed to find a LM. Really happy can't wait to take delivery...


----------



## LiquidMetalPO

Not a great pic (iPhone) but the Limited Edition is so beautiful it doesn't even matter.







As for finding one now, its nearly impossible and it will be used. All 1948 sold through Omega boutiques and a select group of ADs. Even Tourneau (where I got mine) only received a handful and I heard they all went to either NYC (where I got mine) or LA. On a side note, I lost my box so if anyone has one they are willing to sell, message me.


----------



## Mr Smooth

LiquidMetalPO said:


> Not a great pic (iPhone) but the Limited Edition is so beautiful it doesn't even matter.
> 
> As for finding one now, its nearly impossible and it will be used. All 1948 sold through Omega boutiques and a select group of ADs. Even Tourneau (where I got mine) only received a handful and I heard they all went to either NYC (where I got mine) or LA. On a side note, I lost my box so if anyone has one they are willing to sell, message me.


True i battled to find one in SA but eventually got one, so i'm not complaining.Can't wait


----------



## ChronoScot

Here's the updated roll-call: 28 owners and 1 owner patiently waiting (Mr. Smooth). I wonder if king1412 still has two. As far as I gather, timenut's second LM PO is still on the sales forum.

solesman
Andre112
gippo
jmsrolls
vkd668
mfserge
downer
Cheshire Mark
taphil
nairb-ca
aardvarkbark
ddatta
GravityZ
A.I.
jwalther
Ultraman
tartine.74
king1412
ChronoScot
Aidanm
sealy
Dimitriy
sager
matthewmmaddox
timenut
mikkemus23
Kaner
*LiquidMetalPO*
_Mr Smooth (awaiting delivery...)_


----------



## richard371

You can add me


----------



## Aidanm

For anyone still interested (and passing through New Zealand) I can confirm that there is still a new PO LM LE in Partridge Jewellers, Queen Street, Auckland. Serial number as far as I recall is 16xx.


----------



## Robby H

Correction : 2 owners patiently waiting !
me too had bought one, used, from Pikeman. Just waiting for my tour guide friend who will get the watch for me on August 27th later in London. So Please count me in !

Btw, timenut's second LM PO is Sold out already.



ChronoScot said:


> Here's the updated roll-call: 28 owners and 1 owner patiently waiting (Mr. Smooth). I wonder if king1412 still has two. As far as I gather, timenut's second LM PO is still on the sales forum.
> 
> solesman
> Andre112
> gippo
> jmsrolls
> vkd668
> mfserge
> downer
> Cheshire Mark
> taphil
> nairb-ca
> aardvarkbark
> ddatta
> GravityZ
> A.I.
> jwalther
> Ultraman
> tartine.74
> king1412
> ChronoScot
> Aidanm
> sealy
> Dimitriy
> sager
> matthewmmaddox
> timenut
> mikkemus23
> Kaner
> *LiquidMetalPO*
> _Mr Smooth (awaiting delivery...)_


----------



## Mr Smooth

ChronoScot said:


> Here's the updated roll-call: 28 owners and 1 owner patiently waiting (Mr. Smooth). I wonder if king1412 still has two. As far as I gather, timenut's second LM PO is still on the sales forum.
> 
> solesman
> Andre112
> gippo
> jmsrolls
> vkd668
> mfserge
> downer
> Cheshire Mark
> taphil
> nairb-ca
> aardvarkbark
> ddatta
> GravityZ
> A.I.
> jwalther
> Ultraman
> tartine.74
> king1412
> ChronoScot
> Aidanm
> sealy
> Dimitriy
> sager
> matthewmmaddox
> timenut
> mikkemus23
> Kaner
> *LiquidMetalPO*
> _Mr Smooth _


Picked up my LM about 2 hours ago. All i can say is WOW it's a beautiful piece of workmanship.


----------



## improviz

ChronoScot said:


> Here's the updated roll-call: 28 owners and 1 owner patiently waiting (Mr. Smooth). I wonder if king1412 still has two. As far as I gather, timenut's second LM PO is still on the sales forum.
> 
> solesman
> Andre112
> gippo
> jmsrolls
> vkd668
> mfserge
> downer
> Cheshire Mark
> taphil
> nairb-ca
> aardvarkbark
> ddatta
> GravityZ
> A.I.
> jwalther
> Ultraman
> tartine.74
> king1412
> ChronoScot
> Aidanm
> sealy
> Dimitriy
> sager
> matthewmmaddox
> timenut
> mikkemus23
> Kaner
> *LiquidMetalPO*
> _Mr Smooth (awaiting delivery...)_


You can add me to the list, found this one BNIB across the pond and snapped it up:


----------



## ChronoScot

Wow, the list is growing fast in the last couple of days:

solesman
Andre112
gippo
jmsrolls
vkd668
mfserge
downer
Cheshire Mark
taphil
nairb-ca
aardvarkbark
ddatta
GravityZ
A.I.
jwalther
Ultraman
tartine.74
king1412
ChronoScot
Aidanm
sealy
Dimitriy
sager
matthewmmaddox
timenut
mikkemus23
Kaner
LiquidMetalPO
Mr Smooth
*Robby H
improviz*


----------



## gippo

improviz said:


> You can add me to the list, found this one BNIB across the pond and snapped it up:
> View attachment 799980


Congrats , :-d


----------



## ChronoScot

richard371 said:


> You can add me


Actually I'd only been tracking the owners of the Limited Edition 42mm cal 2500 PO, given that there are a finite number of them out there and there seemed to be a good number appearing here on the forum. In saying that, with 31 of 1948 watches "accounted" for, that's still a mere 1.5% of all of the LE LM POs. I do think we see more of these than any other limited edition Omega of late though.

Apart from this little list I've been keeping, the thread is still here for all things LiquidMetal!


----------



## ChronoScot

I thought I'd take the liberty of linking to Dimer's excellent LM pictures on this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/two-liquid-metals-739080.html



Dimer said:


> All I can say is WOW! I'll let the pics do the rest:
> 
> 
> Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Liquid Metal by acejewelers, on Flickr


----------



## MarkJnK

My newly arrived POC 9300.


----------



## richard371

Can you add me to the list? Poc 9300 LM. Thanks


----------



## Mr Smooth

This is my first Omega and automatic, all I can say is WOW. Don't think I will buy another quartz again. 
BTW my PO LM LE is number 1857 of 1948.


----------



## Mr Smooth

Hello 
Here is a picture of my Omega LE LM.


----------



## Robby H

My PO LM LE says Hi !
mine is number 0137/1948. I wonder, is there any other owner owning PO LM LE in smaller number than mine in WUS ? its look like mine is the smallest number right now


----------



## sunster

Spotted a liquid metal Ltd edition in Dublin at a price similar to the 8500 POs. Which 2500 calibre is the liquid metal ltd edition? the C or D?


----------



## pikeman

It's the C variant I believe.


----------



## ChronoScot

To the top...


----------



## woof37

Auugh. I am so jealous. Searching high and low for a NIB one. Beautiful pics Chronoscot.


----------



## sunster

ChronoScot said:


> Wow, the list is growing fast in the last couple of days:
> 
> solesman
> Andre112
> gippo
> jmsrolls
> vkd668
> mfserge
> downer
> Cheshire Mark
> taphil
> nairb-ca
> aardvarkbark
> ddatta
> GravityZ
> A.I.
> jwalther
> Ultraman
> tartine.74
> king1412
> ChronoScot
> Aidanm
> sealy
> Dimitriy
> sager
> matthewmmaddox
> timenut
> mikkemus23
> Kaner
> LiquidMetalPO
> Mr Smooth
> *Robby H
> improviz*


Just joined the club. 1648 says Hi


----------



## improviz

Congrats and welcome to the club from the Irish contingent in the US!


----------



## ChronoScot

Another owner of the Planet Ocean LM Limited Edition on the forum, sunster. If this isn't the most popular of Omega limited edition watches, I'd like to know which is 

solesman
Andre112
gippo
jmsrolls
vkd668
mfserge
downer
Cheshire Mark
taphil
nairb-ca
aardvarkbark
ddatta
GravityZ
A.I.
jwalther*
Ultraman
tartine.74
king1412
ChronoScot
Aidanm
sealy
Dimitriy
sager
matthewmmaddox
timenut
mikkemus23
Kaner
LiquidMetalPO
Mr Smooth
Robby H
improviz*
sunster
*
_* I'm not sure whether jwalther still owns his, as his signature would currently suggest otherwise_


----------



## gippo

ChronoScot said:


> Another owner of the Planet Ocean LM Limited Edition on the forum, sunster. If this isn't the most popular of Omega limited edition watches, I'd like to know which is
> 
> solesman
> Andre112
> gippo
> jmsrolls
> vkd668
> mfserge
> downer
> Cheshire Mark
> taphil
> nairb-ca
> aardvarkbark
> ddatta
> GravityZ
> A.I.
> jwalther*
> Ultraman
> tartine.74
> king1412
> ChronoScot
> Aidanm
> sealy
> Dimitriy
> sager
> matthewmmaddox
> timenut
> mikkemus23
> Kaner
> LiquidMetalPO
> Mr Smooth
> Robby H
> improviz*
> sunster
> *
> _* I'm not sure whether jwalther still owns his, as his signature would currently suggest otherwise_


...Waiting for a friend of mine with his 17xx :-!


----------



## Cheshire Mark

Hi All

Has anyone else had any problems with your PO Liquid Metal ? Mine started losing about 15 minutes every two hours so took it to my local AD who sent it to Omega that was 18 weeks ago and still no sign of it i'm not a Happy


----------



## sportsmaven20

Cheshire Mark said:


> Hi All
> 
> Has anyone else had any problems with your PO Liquid Metal ? Mine started losing about 15 minutes every two hours so took it to my local AD who sent it to Omega that was 18 weeks ago and still no sign of it i'm not a Happy


Wonder if Omega would replace your 2500C movement with a 2500D movement?


----------



## Mr Smooth

Cheshire Mark said:


> Hi All
> 
> Has anyone else had any problems with your PO Liquid Metal ? Mine started losing about 15 minutes every two hours so took it to my local AD who sent it to Omega that was 18 weeks ago and still no sign of it i'm not a Happy


Hi there
My LE LM is fine.Got it for 3 weeks now,no issues.
Did you try to contact Omega as to why it's taking so long to repair?


----------



## Cheshire Mark

Mr Smooth said:


> Hi there
> My LE LM is fine.Got it for 3 weeks now,no issues.
> Did you try to contact Omega as to why it's taking so long to repair?


Yes the first time 7 weeks ago they said they were waiting for a part. Spoke to them yesterday and they were rambling about apple launching the iphone 5 i new apple software was used in the design etc of the case but this is a movement problem not a case problem


----------



## improviz

Umm...huh?? :think:


----------



## Cheshire Mark

improviz said:


> Umm...huh?? :think:


Indeed


----------



## A.I.

Cheshire Mark said:


> Yes the first time 7 weeks ago they said they were waiting for a part. Spoke to them yesterday and they were rambling about apple launching the iphone 5 i new apple software was used in the design etc of the case but this is a movement problem not a case problem


Apple bought the Liquid metal patents from Omega some time ago - AFAIK that is where the association ends.


----------



## sunster

Running perfect


----------



## Robby H

After wear mine almost everyday for almost 2 months (even though sometimes i wear my other watch, but i never let the PO LM LE stopped) its running very well. +1.7 sec/day average.

more pictures....









with my Orange PO XL....


----------



## woof37

Love the pics, guys. Will share some of mine just as soon as I get it sized! Speaking of which, if a kind WUSer would PM me some "safe" bracelet resizing tips, I'd appreciate it. I'd much prefer to buy the tools and get it right the first time, but even after looking at my bracelet #s and reading several articles, I'm a bit confused. Danke!


----------



## Lou P

Hello everyone. It's great to see all your watches. I'd be honored if I could be added to the list of LM LE owners. Mine is #324 and I've owned it since Feb. 2011.









I wish I had an original 1948 Seamaster model to pose with the LM, but this is the closest I have in my collection. A 1957ish cal 501.









I think it goes well with my wife's Datejust.









I tried it on mesh for a while and like that a lot but ended up coming back to the original bracelet.









With the bracelt sized for me, it weighs 183 grams.









Don't have a photo of it, but I've measured the head by itself to be 88 grams.
Couple of other photos.

















I hope this post works. I'm pretty new here. Thanks everyone.


----------



## ChronoScot

Lou P said:


> Hello everyone. It's great to see all your watches. I'd be honored if I could be added to the list of LM LE owners. Mine is #324 and I've owned it since


Beautiful photos, Lou, and welcome to the PO LM LE "club".

solesman
Andre112
gippo
jmsrolls
vkd668
mfserge
downer
Cheshire Mark
taphil
nairb-ca
aardvarkbark
ddatta
GravityZ
A.I.
jwalther*
Ultraman
tartine.74
king1412
ChronoScot
Aidanm
sealy
Dimitriy
sager
matthewmmaddox
timenut
mikkemus23
Kaner
LiquidMetalPO
Mr Smooth
Robby H
improviz
sunster
*Lou P*
woof37... pending?

_* I'm not sure whether jwalther still owns his, as his signature would currently suggest otherwise_


----------



## GravityZ

You need this tool

A&F 189.810 Swiss Bracelet Pin Remover Watch Tool - Bergeon Swiss Made Watchmakers Tools, Horotec Watchmakers Repair Tools, Screwdrivers, Consumables









please note this has a long pin so it pushes out the pin almost completely.
Very important because if you use a short pin tool you need to pull out the last part with a pair of pliers and if it slips you might damage the watch.

i did it myself with this tool multiple times and if you do it carefully it will take 30 minutes max.

Also before you begin think through what you are going to do
If you want the clasp in the middle you might need to remove parts from different places.
for example i resized mine and added a second half link(each on every side so it shows and fits better)
Also note the arrow which shows in which directions the pin needs to be pushed out.
for pushing it back there is some disagreement.
i push the pin back exactly the way it came out.
you will notice a marker on the pin when it comes out.
i believe this marker its a bit thicker so it stays inside once you pull it in.
now if you pull it in from the side it came from it will go in very easy for the most part and you only need force to push the last part in.
i use a alluminum ruler to push in the last part instead of a hammer.
Alluminum will not damage steel.
search the forum.
i believe this is described very good with photo's



woof37 said:


> Love the pics, guys. Will share some of mine just as soon as I get it sized! Speaking of which, if a kind WUSer would PM me some "safe" bracelet resizing tips, I'd appreciate it. I'd much prefer to buy the tools and get it right the first time, but even after looking at my bracelet #s and reading several articles, I'm a bit confused. Danke!


----------



## sunster

ChronoScot said:


> Beautiful photos, Lou, and welcome to the PO LM LE "club".
> 
> solesman
> Andre112
> gippo
> jmsrolls
> vkd668
> mfserge
> downer
> Cheshire Mark
> taphil
> nairb-ca
> aardvarkbark
> ddatta
> GravityZ
> A.I.
> jwalther*
> Ultraman
> tartine.74
> king1412
> ChronoScot
> Aidanm
> sealy
> Dimitriy
> sager
> matthewmmaddox
> timenut
> mikkemus23
> Kaner
> LiquidMetalPO
> Mr Smooth
> Robby H
> improvizsunster*
> Lou P
> *
> _* I'm not sure whether jwalther still owns his, as his signature would currently suggest otherwise_


You may add me to this list ;-)


----------



## Robby H

Yes chronoscott, you forgot to put sunster into the club.Its 33 people of 1948 in the world now...and soon become 34 if woof37 give the proof-pic And hopefully it still coming more PO LM LE owners here....this is a very very elegant and stunning watch.


----------



## improviz

sunster said:


> You may add me to this list ;-)


He did, but there's a typo: my handle and yours got combined on the same line as "improvizsunster"! ;-)


----------



## ChronoScot

improviz said:


> He did, but there's a typo: my handle and yours got combined on the same line as "improvizsunster"! ;-)


Apologies for the typo gents. I've corrected it in my earlier post now, thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Cheshire Mark

Lou P said:


> Hello everyone. It's great to see all your watches. I'd be honored if I could be added to the list of LM LE owners. Mine is #324 and I've owned it since Feb. 2011.
> 
> View attachment 853052
> 
> 
> I wish I had an original 1948 Seamaster model to pose with the LM, but this is the closest I have in my collection. A 1957ish cal 501.
> 
> View attachment 853058
> 
> 
> I think it goes well with my wife's Datejust.
> 
> View attachment 853063
> 
> 
> I tried it on mesh for a while and like that a lot but ended up coming back to the original bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 853068
> 
> 
> With the bracelt sized for me, it weighs 183 grams.
> 
> View attachment 853071
> 
> 
> Don't have a photo of it, but I've measured the head by itself to be 88 grams.
> Couple of other photos.
> 
> View attachment 853077
> 
> 
> View attachment 853080
> 
> 
> I hope this post works. I'm pretty new here. Thanks everyone.


Great photos and welcome to the LiquidMetaltastic Club

Mark


----------



## navyasw02

Add me, I just got mine two weeks ago and love it.


----------



## improviz

navyasw02 said:


> Add me, I just got mine two weeks ago and love it.


Congrats! Post some pics of that beauty!


----------



## Mr Smooth

Wow more new LM owners!!
Congrats all and welcome!!


----------



## Cheshire Mark

Here's a couple of mine from a superb sunny Autumn day here in Cheshire

Mark


----------



## Robby H

navyasw02 said:


> Add me, I just got mine two weeks ago and love it.


Picture please....
it will be official after you post the picture


----------



## caboer

Another proud owner of PO LM.. Got it brand new from Omega Boutique..









get along with my SMP 300 Quartz and Aqua Terra Quartz


----------



## Robby H

caboer said:


> Another proud owner of PO LM.. Got it brand new from Omega Boutique..
> 
> View attachment 854743
> 
> 
> get along with my SMP 300 Quartz and Aqua Terra Quartz
> 
> View attachment 854745


Those two is same like mine....


----------



## hsdriver

Howdy guys/girls. I'm also the lucky owner of a beautiful LM limited edition, but never posted a pic. I just lurk mostly.

Here's my "safe queen"


----------



## sportsmaven20

After a exhaustive search across the US, I'm finally a blessed and privileged owner of a PO LM LE. I have to believe it was the very last BNIB sold here in the US. Just delivered yesterday and it is stunning in person.


----------



## ChronoScot

I've been rather pre-occupied of late with a change of job/location, so here is the updated roll call after a surge of new LE LM owners join the fold. Give or take one or two to allow for those who may have flipped their LMs, or those who even have/had two of them, I make that 39 owners frequenting the forum. Surely the most popular ever Limited Edition Omega around here.

Oh, _woof37_ and _navyasw02_: pictures if you please! 

solesman
Andre112
gippo
jmsrolls
vkd668
mfserge
downer
Cheshire Mark
taphil
nairb-ca
aardvarkbark
ddatta
GravityZ
A.I.
jwalther*
Ultraman
tartine.74
king1412
ChronoScot
Aidanm
sealy
Dimitriy
sager
matthewmmaddox
timenut
mikkemus23
Kaner
LiquidMetalPO
Mr Smooth
Robby H
improviz
sunster
Lou P
_*woof37*_... picture?
_*navyasw02*... picture?_
*caboer
hsdriver
sportsmaven20
GaryF*

_* I'm not sure whether jwalther still owns his, as his signature would currently suggest otherwise_


----------



## gippo

ChronoScot said:


> I've been rather pre-occupied of late with a change of job/location, so here is the updated roll call after a surge of new LE LM owners join the fold. Give or take one or two to allow for those who may have flipped their LMs, or those who even have/had two of them, I make that 39 owners frequenting the forum. Surely the most popular ever Limited Edition Omega around here.
> 
> Oh, _woof37_ and _navyasw02_: pictures if you please!
> 
> solesman
> Andre112
> gippo
> jmsrolls
> vkd668
> mfserge
> downer
> Cheshire Mark
> taphil
> nairb-ca
> aardvarkbark
> ddatta
> GravityZ
> A.I.
> jwalther*
> Ultraman
> tartine.74
> king1412
> ChronoScot
> Aidanm
> sealy
> Dimitriy
> sager
> matthewmmaddox
> timenut
> mikkemus23
> Kaner
> LiquidMetalPO
> Mr Smooth
> Robby H
> improviz
> sunster
> Lou P
> _*woof37*_... picture?
> _*navyasw02*... picture?_
> *caboer
> hsdriver
> sportsmaven20
> GaryF*
> 
> _* I'm not sure whether jwalther still owns his, as his signature would currently suggest otherwise_


Coming soon # 40 :-d


photo hosting sites


----------



## Ace_Of_Spades

gippo said:


> ...Waiting for a friend of mine with his 17xx :-!


Ciao here I am. Kind regards.


----------



## Mr Smooth

Welcome and congrats on a beautiful timepiece.


----------



## gippo

Welcome my friend :-!


----------



## Zerouali

Hello, new member here. I managed to completely miss this watch when released and I'd really like to get my hands on one.

I've found one, 2 years old, for sale at just under £4000(essentially new rrp). Does this seem like a reasonable price? I understand they are becoming rarer to find. 

If you think this is over-priced, what should I be paying? (UK).

And, just in case, does anyone know of any BNIB for sale?;-)

Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## GravityZ

sounds a bit high 
if it was new with full warranty it would be ok[
i think it was new for £3500 
QUOTE=Zerouali;5653313]Hello, new member here. I managed to completely miss this watch when released and I'd really like to get my hands on one.

I've found one, 2 years old, for sale at just under £4000(essentially new rrp). Does this seem like a reasonable price? I understand they are becoming rarer to find.

If you think this is over-priced, what should I be paying? (UK).

And, just in case, does anyone know of any BNIB for sale?;-)

Thanks for taking the time to read this.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cheshire Mark

Zerouali said:


> Hello, new member here. I managed to completely miss this watch when released and I'd really like to get my hands on one.
> 
> I've found one, 2 years old, for sale at just under £4000(essentially new rrp). Does this seem like a reasonable price? I understand they are becoming rarer to find.
> 
> If you think this is over-priced, what should I be paying? (UK).
> 
> And, just in case, does anyone know of any BNIB for sale?;-)
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read this.


I don't know about £4K being a reasonable price but I get the feeling if you don't buy it someone else will, one sold at AD near me recently that had come in as a trade against something else it sold for £3700 and wasn't even in the shop for a day. My advice would be if you really like it grasp the Nettle and buy what is IMO a stunning wristwatch

Mark


----------



## gippo

If you're lucky you can buy it at a lower price
(2 weeks ago I was going to buy € 4000) but in the future the price will rise again ;-)


----------



## Cheshire Mark

gippo said:


> If you're lucky you can buy it at a lower price
> (2 weeks ago I was going to buy € 4000) but in the future the price will rise again ;-)


Hi Gippo 
was that price new or used if used were they offering any type of warrenty

Mark


----------



## gippo

Cheshire Mark said:


> Hi Gippo
> was that price new or used if used were they offering any type of warrenty
> 
> Mark


New, I regret not having bought o| o|

eBay Italia - Aste online e shopping a prezzo fisso


----------



## Zerouali

Thanks for the replies. It's the law of supply and demand I guess, the price is a bit high for a two year old watch, but where else will I get one! It does have one year Omega warranty remaining which helps. I guess I need to decide if I want it enough to pay that for it.


----------



## Cheshire Mark

Zerouali said:


> Thanks for the replies. It's the law of supply and demand I guess, the price is a bit high for a two year old watch, but where else will I get one! It does have one year Omega warranty remaining which helps. I guess I need to decide if I want it enough to pay that for it.


Try and see if the person who is selling would give you a year or two's warranty extension might make the deal a bit sweeter, Good luck

Mark


----------



## Robby H

just received my new Omega Rubber Strap for my PO LM LE


----------



## Buzz

!!!!!! ALERT ALERT !!!!!!!!
Anyone wanting to still buy this beauty. There is still a new one for sale! 
Only problem. It's in Bondi Sydney.


----------



## ChronoScot

Looks like a LE LM: https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/daniel-craig-visits-british-troops-afghanistan-sporting-777502.html 



TobyJC said:


> View attachment 880037


----------



## Cheshire Mark

ChronoScot said:


> Looks like a LE LM: https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/daniel-craig-visits-british-troops-afghanistan-sporting-777502.html


Looks like another one for the list ChronScot, or at least make him an honorary member being a fellow Cheshire Man could i suggest CheshireDan would be a great name for the list


----------



## woof37

Will do...still trying to size mine, believe it or not. Got the tools in to put the links back on...just a bit hesitant to do so. I will cry if I scratch it.


----------



## Robby H

woof37 said:


> Will do...still trying to size mine, believe it or not. Got the tools in to put the links back on...just a bit hesitant to do so. I will cry if I scratch it.


Just bring it to omega boutique (they will resize it for free), or any watch shop to resize them. Dont do it your self, its so risky.


----------



## woof37

Robby H said:


> Just bring it to omega boutique (they will resize it for free), or any watch shop to resize them. Dont do it your self, its so risky.


No boutiques or ADs around here, nor anywhere within 500 miles. Omega must not like us in the South very much.


----------



## GravityZ

just think things through before you begin.
put tape on every part you do not want to scratch, imagine you will make a scratch and then DO NOT MAKE A SCRATCH

i did resize it and with the right tools(with the long pin) it is very easy.

Also remember while you are working on your watch to put away every piece that might damage the watch.

eg removing the pins and then put your watch upside down on those pins is not a smart thing to do(and yes people have done that)



woof37 said:


> Will do...still trying to size mine, believe it or not. Got the tools in to put the links back on...just a bit hesitant to do so. I will cry if I scratch it.


----------



## woof37

GravityZ said:


> just think things through before you begin.
> put tape on every part you do not want to scratch, imagine you will make a scratch and then DO NOT MAKE A SCRATCH
> 
> i did resize it and with the right tools(with the long pin) it is very easy.
> 
> Also remember while you are working on your watch to put away every piece that might damage the watch.
> 
> eg removing the pins and then put your watch upside down on those pins is not a smart thing to do(and yes people have done that)


The parts that scare me are (a) using pliers to pull the pin from the watch, as I would think you would bend/damage/crimp the pins by doing so, and (b) putting the pins back in. Still not 100% sure on how to best put them back in. If there's a certain set of pliers I need, I'll go pick them up.


----------



## GravityZ

when you got the right tool with the long pin it will almost push the pin out.
when you use a set of pliers you do not need that much force to pull it out ao the pin will not damage or dent.
choose a set of pliers which have a flat surface on the inside so it will not damage the pin.

push the pin out in the direction of the arrow on the bracelet.
you will notice the pin has a collar/marking on the first part which comes out.
this part is what holds the pin inside(maybe it is a bit thicker)
so when you put it back in it makes sense you put it back in the way it came out.

so if you push it out on top, first comes out the collar/marking and then the rest of the pin.
put it back in from the top, first the part without the collar/marking

this makes sense because the pin will go in easy almost al the way . when you get at the marking you will notice you need more force to put in the last part
if you do it the other way around you need more force right from the start.

to summarize

right tool with long ;pin to push out the pin for 90%
right pliers with flat surface
pull it out with almost no force(make sure you do not launch your watch in the other direction)
after resizing put the pin back in the way it came out.
use a wooden or aluminum piece to push in the last part(no hammer)



woof37 said:


> The parts that scare me are (a) using pliers to pull the pin from the watch, as I would think you would bend/damage/crimp the pins by doing so, and (b) putting the pins back in. Still not 100% sure on how to best put them back in. If there's a certain set of pliers I need, I'll go pick them up.


----------



## slipstream

Tagwatchesdirect in NY have a new LE LM for sale. 6,595,00 USD


----------



## Cheshire Mark

Ordered a new Strap from AD and it arrived today, cant believe how different it looks


----------



## improviz

slipstream said:


> Tagwatchesdirect in NY have a new LE LM for sale. 6,595,00 USD


Odd, I checked their amazon storefront and it's not listed; do you have an alternate website? I couldn't find one...


----------



## Nick_H

I saw a similar post about the store is Stratford London, but there is a new PO 2500 LM LE in the Omega Boutique just off Oxford Street (the new small boutique). 

It personally doesn't do it for me (in the minority here I know....... Don't shoot me!) plus, because I'm 6ft 4 with 8"wrists, it looks a bit small. 

Without being too harsh, the staff there were useless! Told me the entire bezel and dial were all liquid metal and that Ceramic scratched too easily...... I didn't want to show her up so I left. 

Anyway, for anyone who wants a new LM 2500, she's sitting there all shiny and new!

Nick


----------



## gippo

Cheshire Mark said:


> Ordered a new Strap from AD and it arrived today, cant believe how different it looks
> View attachment 883969
> View attachment 883970


Great ;-)


----------



## Ace_Of_Spades

gippo said:


> Great ;-)


Great combo |>


----------



## improviz

I see that DavidSW has a BNIB PO LM LE for sale in the rolex forum for sale section.


----------



## UlsterRugby

improviz said:


> I see that DavidSW has a BNIB PO LM LE for sale in the rolex forum for sale section.


I just seen this, Pitty it wasn't a UK sale or I would snap it up asap.

I never bought from outside the UK, Is there a chance if I buy private from USA i will get hit with customs?


----------



## TSC

Just received mine... I know you're all going to think I'm bonkers but I'm just not feeling it.... I think I prefer my standard one. Watch the FS board very carefully for a BNIB one.... I'd wanted one of these for YEARS!! Go figure!!


----------



## Zerouali

TSC said:


> Just received mine... I know you're all going to think I'm bonkers but I'm just not feeling it.... I think I prefer my standard one. Watch the FS board very carefully for a BNIB one.... I'd wanted one of these for YEARS!! Go figure!!


What is it that you don't like? Have you made up your mind to sell or are you just thinking out loud? If it is to sell, how much for? I've located one at a dealer that I'm going to look at so if you can beat the dealer price.......


----------



## TSC

Zerouali said:


> What is it that you don't like? Have you made up your mind to sell or are you just thinking out loud? If it is to sell, how much for? I've located one at a dealer that I'm going to look at so if you can beat the dealer price.......


Hi, I'm thinking out loud yes, but also not convinced that I will keep it either. I just saw an interesting thread on another forum that also brings into question the AR coating. It seems non existent next to my old PO, and that doesn't help really, because it's a very shiny dial and you'd think the AR would be the same, but it's not. It's very different and doesn't even exist on the LM. I would've thought with such a shiny face the AR would be as strong as the normal 2500? It may just be that dial, but under a strong light, my old PO looks much better.... to me, It's personal taste of course, but... I'm going to think about it


----------



## UlsterRugby

TSC said:


> Hi, I'm thinking out loud yes, but also not convinced that I will keep it either. I just saw an interesting thread on another forum that also brings into question the AR coating. It seems non existent next to my old PO, and that doesn't help really, because it's a very shiny dial and you'd think the AR would be the same, but it's not. It's very different and doesn't even exist on the LM. I would've thought with such a shiny face the AR would be as strong as the normal 2500? It may just be that dial, but under a strong light, my old PO looks much better.... to me, It's personal taste of course, but... I'm going to think about it


Interesting point, wish I had the chance to see one in the flesh. Post up on here please if you decide to sell


----------



## TSC

Will do. 

Be interested to hear if any of the owners on this thread have any input on that point raised on other forums about the AR. I kind of see that very shiny dial problem too. Ceramic/LiquidMetal, whatever  

And what happened to the LiquidMetals in the 2 London Omega boutiques that have been sitting for weeks when there were several on here who were after one. Interested to know


----------



## OmegaPete

TSC said:


> Will do.
> 
> Be interested to hear if any of the owners on this thread have any input on that point raised on other forums about the AR. I kind of see that very shiny dial problem too. Ceramic/LiquidMetal, whatever
> 
> And what happened to the LiquidMetals in the 2 London Omega boutiques that have been sitting for weeks when there were several on here who were after one. Interested to know


Could be the AR coating was scratched up and the AD removed it completely prior to selling it.


----------



## improviz

I A/B'd it next to my Casino Royale PO, and both are definitely AR coated, but the CRPO has a more bluish AR. The problem is that you've got to be very careful with the viewing angle, as the dial is so highly polished its reflection "overpowers" the slight reflection off of the crystal. You almost need to hold it at a 90 degree angle to see it, but if you take it and put it next to a watch which definitely is AR'd only on the interior of the crystal (I used both the Rolex GMT and the Omega Seamaster blue dial), there is substantially more glare off the lens that is immediately obvious.


----------



## downer

I often read [email protected] on the internet. Mostly I ignore it. But the last few posts in this thread need some sort of response.

The PO LM has to be one of the easiest watches to read in any conditions. The AR is very effective. Of course, there is more reflection off the highly polished dial, but the AR easily handles it, and the hands remain visible in direct light...

The fact that the watch exhibits different colours/reflection in different lighting conditions is one of its most attractive properties. Maybe that's not a property everyone desires, but you cannot blame the AR...


----------



## GaryF

I know what you mean but I think the AR is the same. The shiny dial throws off a lot of reflections, though, and they all bounce around in there despite the best efforts of the underside AR.
AR or no AR, the one thing that annoys me about glossy black dials is that the crystal goes from looking spotless to looking like it was polished by a vagrant's knickers the moment a tiny speck of anything hits the crystal. My Explorer does the same thing but the AR on the PO accentuates the effect.



TSC said:


> Hi, I'm thinking out loud yes, but also not convinced that I will keep it either. I just saw an interesting thread on another forum that also brings into question the AR coating. It seems non existent next to my old PO, and that doesn't help really, because it's a very shiny dial and you'd think the AR would be the same, but it's not. It's very different and doesn't even exist on the LM. I would've thought with such a shiny face the AR would be as strong as the normal 2500? It may just be that dial, but under a strong light, my old PO looks much better.... to me, It's personal taste of course, but... I'm going to think about it


----------



## TSC

Thanks for all your replies. I was reading other stuff about this on other forums and I think it's only if you've had the old 2500 for years, which I have you can get this. If you've only had the LM then it's difficult to explain. 
I'm going to try to show a comparison under lights to show what we mean. It's not just the fact it's a shiny dial, IMO, but it's not easy to photograph either. 
Am not taking anything away from the beauty of the LM or have ever said its harder to read in any light? Have never said that, I just think the old one looks far better in certain light. It's down to individual tastes


----------



## TSC

Due to camera, I've failed to prove a point here, because the tiny little blue doubled up reflection of a light bulb doesn't photograph well on the PO, you can't see the double edged outline on here, and it doesn't even exist on the LM but you all know what I mean though.

That was ALL I was trying to say. it was an observation. It doesn't take anything away from the fact the LM is a beautiful watch. So it shouldn't be taken as a criticism. I just think the original one holds it's own.

We discuss things here, that's what we do, right?!


----------



## Zerouali

I'm having a real dilemma with this watch. For me it's the best looking watch out there, but do I really want to spend that much on something that will get limited wear time?( I'd never wear it at work so that's over half the year gone for starters!)

I'm also in the position where I can pick up the 8500 at a significant discount. Do I want to spend more on an older movement? Will these watches really be sought after in the future? There are two for sale in the forums and three available in boutiques that I know of, something is stopping people from buying them.

But then I look at the photo's..........


----------



## UlsterRugby

Zerouali said:


> I'm having a real dilemma with this watch. For me it's the best looking watch out there, but do I really want to spend that much on something that will get limited wear time?( I'd never wear it at work so that's over half the year gone for starters!)
> 
> I'm also in the position where I can pick up the 8500 at a significant discount. Do I want to spend more on an older movement? Will these watches really be sought after in the future? There are two for sale in the forums and three available in boutiques that I know of, something is stopping people from buying them.
> 
> But then I look at the photo's..........


Im im in the same boat as you, I can get a BNIB PO 8500 for £2800 as i dont pay VAT

I have just spotted one on ebay for £3500

Seamaster Planet Ocean Liquidmetal Limited Edition | eBay

I got offered one for £3000 a few months back but hadn't the cash and couldnt get my PO 2500 sold in time and ive really regretted letting it slip by at that price but I cant justify the high price for the ones that are currently on the market.


----------



## Zerouali

Pity, £3k would have been a great deal. Initially it looked like I could get the LM LE ex vat which was a definite buy for me, as if I had a change of heart I was certain I could move it on at no loss. Now I'm looking at full retail I want to make sure it's 100% for me before taking the plunge


----------



## solesman

Zerouali said:


> I'm having a real dilemma with this watch. For me it's the best looking watch out there, but do I really want to spend that much on something that will get limited wear time?( I'd never wear it at work so that's over half the year gone for starters!)
> 
> I'm also in the position where I can pick up the 8500 at a significant discount. Do I want to spend more on an older movement? Will these watches really be sought after in the future? There are two for sale in the forums and three available in boutiques that I know of, something is stopping people from buying them.
> 
> But then I look at the photo's..........


You buy a watch to enjoy not as an investment in my opinion. The PO LM is the BEST looking PO. I say grab one if you can. It just seduces you.


----------



## Matt Treadnot

*It's hard for me to imagine passing on an opportunity to own a PO LM, regardless of what pricing opportunities might exist for another piece. I know that it's been repeated many, many times here and elsewhere, but the PO LM defies description in photos; it is uniquely stunning before the naked eye.*


----------



## Zerouali

solesman said:


> You buy a watch to enjoy not as an investment in my opinion.


I quite agree, but it was a nice safety net knowing I had nothing to lose if I had got it ex vat. As you say I really need to see it in the flesh, but knowing what I'm like with willpower/impulse purchases if I go for a look I will buy!


----------



## solesman

Then get to it my man! I'm impulsive too. It can be a blessing though. SOMETIMES! Ha.


----------



## ChronoScot

TSC said:


> Hi, I'm thinking out loud yes, but also not convinced that I will keep it either. I just saw an interesting thread on another forum that also brings into question the AR coating. It seems non existent next to my old PO, and that doesn't help really, because it's a very shiny dial and you'd think the AR would be the same, but it's not. It's very different and doesn't even exist on the LM. I would've thought with such a shiny face the AR would be as strong as the normal 2500? It may just be that dial, but under a strong light, my old PO looks much better.... to me, It's personal taste of course, but... I'm going to think about it


I think it's important to distinguish between the reflections resulting from a shiny/glossy dial and those that can be seen on a crystal without an AR coating.

I own a LM LE PO and a black dialed Speedmater Date, the latter of which has AR coating only on the inside of the crystal. I travel daily by subway and the fluorescent lighting causes glare on the Speedmaster crystal which renders it practically illegible unless it is held at certain angles. The LM PO on the other hand is always legible, despite the dial reflecting light strongly. The difference I see is that the reflections on the Speedmaster are in _front_ of the hands while the dial refelction on the LM PO is _behind_ the hands. I find that this gives the PO hands (under certain conditions) an almost backlit effect and doesn't detract from the legibility.

Whether the multiple reflections on the PO dial under articficial lighting are visiually pleasing is a matter of taste. I do find that the light grey effect that results under an overcast sky is just gorgeous, contrasting with the inky black under other conditions.

Here are a couple of photos to illustrate (the best ones I have on file for now). You can see on the Speedmaster that the reflection is starting to obscure the dial and leaving a "milky" colour, despite the fact that the watch was placed as carefully as possible relative to the light source to minimise precisely this effect:










However under similar lighting conditions, the PO dial appears almost backlit an the hands are not obscured at all:










What I don't have is a PO photo under a point light source reflecting directly off the dial, but if you try it I think you'll find that the watch remains legible. As I said, the points of light on the dial may not be aesthetically acceptable to everyone.


----------



## TSC

ChronoScot said:


> I think it's important to distinguish between the reflections resulting from a shiny/glossy dial and those that can be seen on a crystal without an AR coating.
> 
> I own a LM LE PO and a black dialed Speedmater Date, the latter of which has AR coating only on the inside of the crystal. I travel daily by subway and the fluorescent lighting causes glare on the Speedmaster crystal which renders it practically illegible unless it is held at certain angles. The LM PO on the other hand is always legible, despite the dial reflecting light strongly. The difference I see is that the reflections on the Speedmaster are in _front_ of the hands while the dial refelction on the LM PO is _behind_ the hands. I find that this gives the PO hands (under certain conditions) an almost backlit effect and doesn't detract from the legibility.
> 
> Whether the multiple reflections on the PO dial under articficial lighting are visiually pleasing is a matter of taste. I do find that the light grey effect that results under an overcast sky is just gorgeous, contrasting with the inky black under other conditions.
> 
> Here are a couple of photos to illustrate (the best ones I have on file for now). You can see on the Speedmaster that the reflection is starting to obscure the dial and leaving a "milky" colour, despite the fact that the watch was placed as carefully as possible relative to the light source to minimise precisely this effect:
> 
> However under similar lighting conditions, the PO dial appears almost backlit an the hands are not obscured at all:
> 
> What I don't have is a PO photo under a point light source reflecting directly off the dial, but if you try it I think you'll find that the watch remains legible. As I said, the points of light on the dial may not be aesthetically acceptable to everyone.


Cheers Scot, you make some good points


----------



## solesman

I quite like this so thought I would post it.


----------



## TSC

Yep, that is a nice shot of it, I rarely notice that Zr02 text, unless it's a picture. Are the whole 1948 of these supposed to be carrying the same movement?

Will it be the same movement that's in my late 2008 2500 PO? or was it the next one up


----------



## solesman

The PO LM has the 2500C movement. I'm not aware of anyone owning one that has the 2500D variant but if anyone does please pipe up.


----------



## Zerouali

Watchfinder (uk sales shop/website) have a LE LM in their Christmas sale. 2 years old, was £3900 when I asked about it, currently £3500. Still not low enough to tempt me to buy a two year old watch from a non omega dealer.

They have also been running a "Make an offer" promotion. I was tempted to offer £3k but I figured that would just result in haggling sales calls. It took me long enough to get them to stop the last time I asked about it!


----------



## TSC

solesman said:


> The PO LM has the 2500C movement. I'm not aware of anyone owning one that has the 2500D variant but if anyone does please pipe up.


I should know but never really cared, as long as it worked, but am guessing that's possibly the same one that's in my old 2008 PO?



Zerouali said:


> Watchfinder (uk sales shop/website) have a LE LM in their Christmas sale. 2 years old, was £3900 when I asked about it, currently £3500. Still not low enough to tempt me to buy a two year old watch from a non omega dealer.
> 
> They have also been running a "Make an offer" promotion. I was tempted to offer £3k but I figured that would just result in haggling sales calls. It took me long enough to get them to stop the last time I asked about it!


They obviously know they're £3900 new at the moment?


----------



## UlsterRugby

I seen the LE LM on watch finder but like you I feel £3500 is too high, I had the chance to buy number 175 in mint condition for £3000 and i let it slip buy, wish I didnt now but i'm not willing to pay big money for one when I can get the 8500 BNIB for £2800


----------



## GaryF

It will be the same 2500C. The 2500D came in much later and the B and C were already gone when the PO started rolling out.


----------



## TSC

UlsterRugby said:


> I seen the LE LM on watch finder but like you I feel £3500 is too high, I had the chance to buy number 175 in mint condition for £3000 and i let it slip buy, wish I didnt now but i'm not willing to pay big money for one when I can get the 8500 BNIB for £2800


It's an awful picture of it on there for 'THIS IS AN IMAGE OF THE ACTUAL WATCH', 
£2800 is a bloody good price for the 8500 though.... Are you not tempted?

It's interesting that they've reduced their RRP on the LM, but the Quantum, they're pricing £700 over their RRP? 
I thought the LM was more limited than the QoS one?


----------



## TSC

GaryF said:


> It will be the same 2500C. The 2500D came in much later and the B and C were already gone when the PO started rolling out.


Thanks Gary! In 4 years I have never known that! : ) So the two I own have the same insides


----------



## GaryF

TSC said:


> Thanks Gary! In 4 years I have never known that! : ) So the two I own have the same insides


Well, Omega didn't announce when they made the switch but people started noticing the 2500D about a year or so ago, I'd guess.
The LMs were released in 2010 (possibly 2009?) and I'd be very surprised if they staggered the manufacturing into the 2500D era.


----------



## TSC

Yeh, so would I. They were late 2009, which is why I'm finding it odd that they kept these new ones back that are floating around now, Mine isn't even end of the 1948 produced, it's in the 500s, and came from Switzerland so they either started making a few more randoms, (highly unlikely) or they kept a large handful back for 3 years, which is what it would appear to be


----------



## GaryF

TSC said:


> Yeh, so would I. They were late 2009, which is why I'm finding it odd that they kept these new ones back that are floating around now, Mine isn't even end of the 1948 produced, it's in the 500s, and came from Switzerland so they either started making a few more randoms, (highly unlikely) or they kept a large handful back for 3 years, which is what it would appear to be


I guess they weren't shipped out in order of LE number but it seems likely that they were produced in one go, in order, and then only shipped out as required. They were initially only available to boutiques (and some privileged ADs) so maybe that created an artificial bottleneck between Omega and its market. Then, when there were new LE models (and LM POs!) to push, they let the rest go to the regular network.

It's speculation, of course, but it seems logical.


----------



## Zerouali

GaryF said:


> . They were initially only available to boutiques (and some privileged ADs) so maybe that created an artificial bottleneck between Omega and its market. Then, when there were new LE models (and LM POs!) to push, they let the rest go to the regular network.
> 
> It's speculation, of course, but it seems logical.


Unfortunately still only available to boutiques at the moment.(in the uk anyway). Pity, because that means full retail is the only option, which funnily enough keeps going up.


----------



## UlsterRugby

TSC said:


> It's an awful picture of it on there for 'THIS IS AN IMAGE OF THE ACTUAL WATCH',
> £2800 is a bloody good price for the 8500 though.... Are you not tempted?
> 
> It's interesting that they've reduced their RRP on the LM, but the Quantum, they're pricing £700 over their RRP?
> I thought the LM was more limited than the QoS one?


Im out of the UK so can get the 8500 at 20% off but I would rather have the LM if I can get a good deal on one.

I have spoke with someone at watch finder and they have offered me a part exchange of my orange bezel 42mm PO plus £2000 for the Liquid Metal, I have responded requesting a few pictures emailed to me and if its around £1750 cash and my watch they will have a deal


----------



## UlsterRugby

So sam at watchfinder has replied saying they will accept £1800 plus my 2007 42mm Planetocean for the LE LM. Do you guys think this is a good deal? Im very tempted as I have fallen out of love with the orange bezel lately and had considered changing the bezel and keeping it or buying a 8500 at £2800 BNIB or even waiting to see if I could get a deal on a LM which I mite just have done, just need to decided to pull the trigger or not ...


----------



## Zerouali

I guess it depends how much you think you could sell your watch for. Watchfinder have an 09 PO for £2150 and a 45.5mm 2008 PO for the same money.
If you reduce that by a few hundred pounds for a private sale you're in the ball-park. They're essentially offering you £1700 for your watch based on their asking price for the LM LE. If you're happy paying £3.5k for the LM LE then it sounds like a fair deal.


----------



## UlsterRugby

Zerouali said:


> I guess it depends how much you think you could sell your watch for. Watchfinder have an 09 PO for £2150 and a 45.5mm 2008 PO for the same money.
> If you reduce that by a few hundred pounds for a private sale you're in the ball-park. They're essentially offering you £1700 for your watch based on their asking price for the LM LE. If you're happy paying £3.5k for the LM LE then it sounds like a fair deal.


Well £1700 is more than I paid for my planetocean so thats a bonus. Plus if I was to sell private I think I would only get around £1500 and have to go through the hassle of selling it or paying ebay fee's which I can't be bothered with nor have the time with work. I just wish I had the chance to see one in the flesh before sending away my planetocean and paying online for the LM LE to be sent to me .... decisions


----------



## solesman

I also had an orange bezel PO which I fell out of love with very quickly. An orange PO from 2007 consistently sell for the £1600 park so I think it's a good offer. As has been said many times, you can get the 8500 PO anytime and yes it's a good price but it doesn't have the mystique of the PO LM. Of course there is money to consider but you cant compare a regular edition watch with an LE of the LM's caliber. I say go for it and get that beauty on your wrist. Oh and post pics as soon as you get it.


----------



## Zerouali

UlsterRugby said:


> I just wish I had the chance to see one in the flesh before sending away my planetocean and paying online for the LM LE to be sent to me .... decisions


They advertise a 7 day returns policy.
Get it in writing that they'll reverse your deal if you're not happy, then get it bought! ;0)


----------



## solesman

UlsterRugby said:


> Well £1700 is more than I paid for my planetocean so thats a bonus. Plus if I was to sell private I think I would only get around £1500 and have to go through the hassle of selling it or paying ebay fee's which I can't be bothered with nor have the time with work. I just wish I had the chance to see one in the flesh before sending away my planetocean and paying online for the LM LE to be sent to me .... decisions


Yep a 7 day return although I doubt you will want to return it I can tell you. Here's another few shots to tempt you with.


----------



## TSC

GaryF said:


> I guess they weren't shipped out in order of LE number but it seems likely that they were produced in one go, in order, and then only shipped out as required. They were initially only available to boutiques (and some privileged ADs) so maybe that created an artificial bottleneck between Omega and its market. Then, when there were new LE models (and LM POs!) to push, they let the rest go to the regular network.
> 
> It's speculation, of course, but it seems logical.


Speculation yes, but I'd guess you were spot on with that.



UlsterRugby said:


> Im out of the UK so can get the 8500 at 20% off but I would rather have the LM if I can get a good deal on one.
> 
> I have spoke with someone at watch finder and they have offered me a part exchange of my orange bezel 42mm PO plus £2000 for the Liquid Metal, I have responded requesting a few pictures emailed to me and if its around £1750 cash and my watch they will have a deal


Retail of the 8500 here now is £3950.00 and so £2800.00 is a hell of a lot more than just 20% off, so I think that's a corker of a deal, However... if you are set on the LM it's irrelevant anyway, but that's a great deal



UlsterRugby said:


> So sam at watchfinder has replied saying they will accept £1800 plus my 2007 42mm Planetocean for the LE LM. Do you guys think this is a good deal? Im very tempted as I have fallen out of love with the orange bezel lately and had considered changing the bezel and keeping it or buying a 8500 at £2800 BNIB or even waiting to see if I could get a deal on a LM which I mite just have done, just need to decided to pull the trigger or not ...


I'm no expert, but if that's a genuine £1800 against your old one, sight unseen, that's really good, and I dare say more than you paid for it, if you bought it new in 2007?


----------



## jmsrolls

UlsterRugby said:


> . . . I just wish I had the chance to see one in the flesh before sending away my planetocean and paying online for the LM LE to be sent to me .... decisions


I traded for my PO LM LE sight unseen in May of 2010 and never looked back. Best watch decision I ever made.

Go for it!


----------



## Cheshire Mark

Couple more shots to help make up your mind

Mark


----------



## TSC

Cheshire Mark said:


> View attachment 910380
> View attachment 910381
> 
> 
> Couple more shots to help make up your mind
> 
> Mark


Wind up merchants, you're such a tease.

Nice conkers! Always reminds me of my school days....


----------



## GaryF

jmsrolls said:


> I traded for my PO LM LE sight unseen in May of 2010 and never looked back. Best watch decision I ever made.
> 
> Go for it!


When I originally got my PO, I took a look at the LM and dismissed it. Too compromised, I thought. Lacking the rugged, toolish character of the standard model. Not really a proper diver and a lot more money to boot. I warmed to it over the years when, of course, it was too late. 
Then, when one fell into my lap, I traded across (I won't say "up") and I've had it for a few months now. In that time the days that it ends up on my wrist beat the old one by, I'd guess, about five to one.
I remember that I often didn't pick up my standard one because it had a slightly too (and you'll note the cut 'n' pastes here) rugged, toolish character and felt like a proper diver. In the Summer, with shorts and flip flops and a light sprinkling of chorine/salt, it felt perfect but, for the rest of the time, I found that I was going for the AT or Speedy.
I miss the old one and, when the summer comes again, I might miss it even more but I'm getting far more pleasure (and wear) from the LM right now.


----------



## TSC

GaryF said:


> When I originally got my PO, I took a look at the LM and dismissed it. Too compromised, I thought. Lacking the rugged, toolish character of the standard model. Not really a proper diver and a lot more money to boot. I warmed to it over the years when, of course, it was too late.
> Then, when one fell into my lap, I traded across (I won't say "up") and I've had it for a few months now. In that time the days that it ends up on my wrist beat the old one by, I'd guess, about five to one.
> I remember that I often didn't pick up my standard one because it had a slightly too (and you'll note the cut 'n' pastes here) rugged, toolish character and felt like a proper diver. In the Summer, with shorts and flip flops and a light sprinkling of chorine/salt, it felt perfect but, for the rest of the time, I found that I was going for the AT or Speedy.
> I miss the old one and, when the summer comes again, I might miss it even more but I'm getting far more pleasure (and wear) from the LM right now.
> View attachment 910416


That's a great shot of it. I've not had the bracelet sized on my LM... still. And still wearing original every day. But damn, that does look good. I'm telling myself I shouldn't have both, but!!!!!!! Be a good experiment to size the bracelet myself bearing in mind when I got my old PO new from jewellers in 2008 they marked the top link.... Pity I've not got the first clue how to though


----------



## UlsterRugby

So i requested more pics of the PO LE LM and it turns out the one for sale on watchfinder is the one I had the chance to buy before the summer for 3k its number 175 and in great condition. Its going to cost me my PO 42mm (2007) plus 1800 which works out a few hundred more than what I could have got it for then let it slip past which I have regretted ever since but my mind is telling me to buy a BNIB 8500 for 2800 but my hear is for the LM .... I need to make up my mind tonight, Im going to try a 8500 on tomorrow then make my mind up from there


----------



## Cheshire Mark

UlsterRugby said:


> So i requested more pics of the PO LE LM and it turns out the one for sale on watchfinder is the one I had the chance to buy before the summer for 3k its number 175 and in great condition. Its going to cost me my PO 42mm (2007) plus 1800 which works out a few hundred more than what I could have got it for then let it slip past which I have regretted ever since but my mind is telling me to buy a BNIB 8500 for 2800 but my hear is for the LM .... I need to make up my mind tonight, Im going to try a 8500 on tomorrow then make my mind up from there


Destiny my Friend me feels you were ment to own this watch, second bites of cherries don't come along to often

Mark


----------



## aardvarkbark

One including mesh listed on TRF yesterday.


----------



## Zerouali

I'm not surprised he's selling it after putting it on the mesh strap!:rodekaart (where is the vomit smilie when you want it?:-d )


----------



## TSC

UlsterRugby said:


> So i requested more pics of the PO LE LM and it turns out the one for sale on watchfinder is the one I had the chance to buy before the summer for 3k its number 175 and in great condition. Its going to cost me my PO 42mm (2007) plus 1800 which works out a few hundred more than what I could have got it for then let it slip past which I have regretted ever since but my mind is telling me to buy a BNIB 8500 for 2800 but my hear is for the LM .... I need to make up my mind tonight, Im going to try a 8500 on tomorrow then make my mind up from there


Who had it then, and where did they get it from if it's the same watch?


----------



## solesman

I haven't been on here for months until last week. I never realised you owned the POLMLE Gary. Certainly looks good on your wrist fella. Hope all is well with you also.



GaryF said:


> When I originally got my PO, I took a look at the LM and dismissed it. Too compromised, I thought. Lacking the rugged, toolish character of the standard model. Not really a proper diver and a lot more money to boot. I warmed to it over the years when, of course, it was too late.
> Then, when one fell into my lap, I traded across (I won't say "up") and I've had it for a few months now. In that time the days that it ends up on my wrist beat the old one by, I'd guess, about five to one.
> I remember that I often didn't pick up my standard one because it had a slightly too (and you'll note the cut 'n' pastes here) rugged, toolish character and felt like a proper diver. In the Summer, with shorts and flip flops and a light sprinkling of chorine/salt, it felt perfect but, for the rest of the time, I found that I was going for the AT or Speedy.
> I miss the old one and, when the summer comes again, I might miss it even more but I'm getting far more pleasure (and wear) from the LM right now.
> View attachment 910416


----------



## solesman

My sentiments entirely. Get the LM. If for some reason you don't bond with it then you will be easily able to sell and get the 8500. The 8500 will be around for a long long time.



Cheshire Mark said:


> Destiny my Friend me feels you were ment to own this watch, second bites of cherries don't come along to often
> 
> Mark


----------



## solesman

Another of my favourite shots. Can always help to sway you haha.


----------



## improviz

Has anyone else noticed that the bottom of the second hand is also coated with superluminova in the same location as it is on top? I was just playing around with mine and was charging up the lume w/a mini-mag light, and as I was doing so I could see that the bottom arrow tip of the hand was reflecting white off the dial, and when I removed the light I could see it glowing, albeit faintly....so I sort of tracked it around the dial with the light, trying to angle it so that it was getting as much reflected light as it could, then went into a dark room, and sure enough, you could see the reflection of the glowing bottom of the arrow tip in the dial, pretty cool!

Actually if you look up to the post just before this one, you can see the lume coating pretty clearly on solesman's macro shot...


----------



## Jack T

I am new to the watch world, very new, but I took the plunge after a few moths of study, purchased a new PO 2201.50 last week from an AD in NJ. He had stocked up when the 8500 was introduced, and I got his last one. 

Pardon my ignorance, but what is the difference between the Liquid Metal and the new PO 8500?


----------



## tomtom1

Jack T said:


> I am new to the watch world, very new, but I took the plunge after a few moths of study, purchased a new PO 2201.50 last week from an AD in NJ. He had stocked up when the 8500 was introduced, and I got his last one.
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, but what is the difference between the Liquid Metal and the new PO 8500?


Regarding LM LE:

- limited run of 1948
- 2500c movement rather than 8500
- comes in 42mm size only
- case is slightly thinner
- uses the older bracelet with pins
- uses the older clasp
- bezel is glossy black ceramic rather than matte grey
- markings on bezel are made of liquidmetal
- bezel edge notches are finer
- dial is glossy black ceramic
- zro2 on the dial
- 'seamaster' font is red rather than orange
- end of the second hand is red rather than orange
- caseback is steel with hippocampus rather than display back
- 12, 3, 6 and 9 'o'clock lume markers are slightly more elongated
- 6 and 9 applied number fonts are open
- lume is all blue - on the 8500 it is mostly blue, with a green minute hand and bezel pip
- the hands + lume markings are shaped slightly differently - overall they look pointier on the lm le and blockier on the 8500
- broad arrow part of the minute hand is smaller than the hour hand, with 8500 they are the same size
- crown and he valves are polished, on the 8500 - brushed finish

See here for a detailed comparison between 2500 and 8500 with photos:
PO 2500 vs PO 8500 Comparative Review - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum

Really like the PO LM LE. In my opinion it combines the best elements from both the 2500 and 8500 models in one package!


----------



## solesman

So.... Did you make a decision??



UlsterRugby said:


> So i requested more pics of the PO LE LM and it turns out the one for sale on watchfinder is the one I had the chance to buy before the summer for 3k its number 175 and in great condition. Its going to cost me my PO 42mm (2007) plus 1800 which works out a few hundred more than what I could have got it for then let it slip past which I have regretted ever since but my mind is telling me to buy a BNIB 8500 for 2800 but my hear is for the LM .... I need to make up my mind tonight, Im going to try a 8500 on tomorrow then make my mind up from there


----------



## Jack T

Thanks, Tomtom

I was aware of some of the differences, but not so many of the more subtle design changes. I went for the 2500 calibre primarily because of it's longstanding service in Omega watches, and the 8500 in the new PO had a higher case profile - a bit much for my cuffs and sleeves. And the bezel change wasn't a big deal for me, either. Afterall, it is my first plunge, and all I wanted really was a high quality watch that is relable, has a substantial 'look", and does not break the bank. So far, less than two weeks, it is the only watch I wear.


----------



## WiZARD7

if anybody is interested in buying:[Vends] Omega Planet Ocean Liquid Metal - Rare.
(no concern of mine)


----------



## GravityZ

number 1400
1 year warranty left.
Strange, i thought they were at the 800's at the moment.
so this one was released 2 years ago which seems strange with such a high number.
if this is true it means that omega indeed released the complete series but the market did somerthing else with it


----------



## solesman

Mine is in the 1600's with 2 years of warranty left.


----------



## TSC

GravityZ said:


> number 1400
> 1 year warranty left.
> Strange, i thought they were at the 800's at the moment.
> so this one was released 2 years ago which seems strange with such a high number.
> if this is true it means that omega indeed released the complete series but the market did somerthing else with it


Mine is brand new, and in the 500s... which makes it even more confusing


----------



## Ace_Of_Spades

17XX april 2012 :-d


----------



## gippo

Happy New Year :-!


----------



## Cheshire Mark

gippo said:


> Happy New Year :-!


Hi Gippo congratulations on a wonderful set of photo's of a wonderful watch, what camera and lens are you using. The Nato looks superb

Mark


----------



## GravityZ

nice,

i wonder who the lucky bastard is with number 1948


----------



## solesman

GravityZ said:


> nice,
> 
> i wonder who the lucky bastard is with number 1948


Ditto. I'm betting Daniel Craig has 007 though!


----------



## UlsterRugby

So in the end I talked myself out of buying the liquid metal. I love the watch as Im not too fussed on the 8500 for some reason, good be either the thickness or the glass case back that dont do it for me or maybe the fact the liquid metal is a LE piece. Anyway im not in a finincial position to buy it now even though I was going to stretch for it I will have to be sensible and go with my mind and leave it for now. 

I am doing a swap for my 2007 orange bezel PO for a 2007 black bezel recently serviced PO in great condition with a friend so I wont have the hassle of looking to buy and change my bezel


----------



## gippo

Cheshire Mark said:


> Hi Gippo congratulations on a wonderful set of photo's of a wonderful watch, what camera and lens are you using. The Nato looks superb
> 
> Mark


...a simple Panasonic DMC-FS6 :-( ;-) thanks 
ciao, Massimo :-!


----------



## solesman

The black bezel with white numbers is the classic PO. Nice swap. Maybe the LM will come round to you again another time.


----------



## UlsterRugby

solesman said:


> The black bezel with white numbers is the classic PO. Nice swap. Maybe the LM will come round to you again another time.


I know it is, my friend has 3 omegas so his PO hasn't had to much time and he sent it off for a service in the summer so its a great swap as mine needs servicing and it would of cost me a 250 to replace the orange bezel with the black then knowing my luck I wouldn't be happy with the orange numerals.

Maybe sometime I will be able to pick one up in the future but for now I will enjoy wearing a 2500


----------



## mikkemus23

Happy New Year!


----------



## apextwin

Just FYI, I found an Australian pawnbroker who's selling a like-new Limited Edition Liquidmetal PO for AUS $4,900 (all papers, boxes, and original receipt included). They also appear to be shipping internationally.

Watch


----------



## UlsterRugby

apextwin said:


> Just FYI, I found an Australian pawnbroker who's selling a like-new Limited Edition Liquidmetal PO for AUS $4,900 (all papers, boxes, and original receipt included). They also appear to be shipping internationally.
> 
> Watch


Nice find, Still a few hundred to expensive for me


----------



## Thiavan

Amazing pictures! The liquidmetal watches are a real beauty, especially the limited edition 2500C one (in my opinion.) I'm currently attempting to acquire one, hoping that this sale goes through without any problems and keeping my fingers crossed, but if all goes well I hope to have my own pics on here within a week or so!


----------



## sxt80

Long time lurker, first post.

#0572/1948 checking in.

Here's my PO LM LE that I purchased new in November, 2010.


----------



## Mr Smooth

Seems the list is growing for the LE LM PO.


----------



## benlee

I got a question. How do I know if an Omega watch's bezel is made using liquidmetal? Are all PO 8500s made using LiquidMetal?


----------



## solesman

benlee said:


> I got a question. How do I know if an Omega watch's bezel is made using liquidmetal? Are all PO 8500s made using LiquidMetal?


The only 8500 PO's that use liquid metal are the blue titanium 3 hander and the 9300 chrono and the 2500C PO LM LE.


----------



## benlee

solesman said:


> The only 8500 PO's that use liquid metal are the blue titanium 3 hander and the 9300 chrono and the 2500C PO LM LE.


Thanks. From the photos, I had a hard time to tell the difference between ordinary PO and LM processed PO. In real life, you notice a visible difference?


----------



## GaryF

Only the blue 8500s are liquidmetal (at the moment, anyway).



benlee said:


> I got a question. How do I know if an Omega watch's bezel is made using liquidmetal? Are all PO 8500s made using LiquidMetal?


----------



## GaryF

In real life there is a big visual difference though not in the actual liquidmetal itself (apart from the fact that the bezel numbers are flush with the surface of the ceramic). If you've seen the new Seamaster Professional in black, you'll have probably noticed that it's a very rich, glossy watch. Think of the LM LE as looking like a Planet Ocean version of that.


----------



## improviz

GaryF said:


> In real life there is a big visual difference though not in the actual liquidmetal itself (apart from the fact that the bezel numbers are flush with the surface of the ceramic). If you've seen the new Seamaster Professional in black, you'll have probably noticed that it's a very rich, glossy watch. Think of the LM LE as looking like a Planet Ocean version of that.


With a much shinier dial.


----------



## GravityZ

with the addition that the numerals of the PO will stick because they are made of liquid metal whereas the numerals on the seamaster professional are painted on and can be rubbed of.



GaryF said:


> In real life there is a big visual difference though not in the actual liquidmetal itself (apart from the fact that the bezel numbers are flush with the surface of the ceramic). If you've seen the new Seamaster Professional in black, you'll have probably noticed that it's a very rich, glossy watch. Think of the LM LE as looking like a Planet Ocean version of that.


----------



## GaryF

improviz said:


> With a much shinier dial.


 I'm pretty sure that the dial on the new SMP is the same gloss ceramic as the LM. The same ceramic is used on both bezel and dial of the LM so that they match up in various light conditions (more important on the blue ones, perhaps, which seem to change colour a lot depending on lighting). The LE definitely has a ceramic dial because it's in the lit'.
I might be wrong but, whatever the SMP dial is made of, it seems every bit as glossy as the LM to me.


----------



## improviz

GaryF said:


> I'm pretty sure that the dial on the new SMP is the same gloss ceramic as the LM. The same ceramic is used on both bezel and dial of the LM so that they match up in various light conditions (more important on the blue ones, perhaps, which seem to change colour a lot depending on lighting). The LE definitely has a ceramic dial because it's in the lit'.
> I might be wrong but, whatever the SMP dial is made of, it seems every bit as glossy as the LM to me.


afaik its dial is lacquered.

edit: it is definitely lacquered, see: http://www.omegawatches.com/news/international-news/international-news-detail/1869



> There are four models available, all of them equipped with the new generation of the Co-Axial caliber 2500, the movement that signaled a revolution in mechanical watchmaking at OMEGA. There are two 41 mm versions of the Seamaster Diver 300m and two with smaller 36.25 mm stainless steel cases. Each size is presented with a choice of a blue or a black ceramic bezel ring that perfectly matches the glossy lacquered dial.


----------



## benlee

What are the current LM models carried by Omega in their AD and boutiques? Really curious and will like to see one for myself.


----------



## GaryF

Fair enough. It's still glossy, though, which was my point.



improviz said:


> afaik its dial is lacquered.
> 
> edit: it is definitely lacquered, see: OMEGA Watches: The OMEGA Seamaster Diver Co-Axial 300M


----------



## solesman




----------



## improviz

GaryF said:


> Fair enough. It's still glossy, though, which was my point.


Yeah, it's a beautiful watch...honestly haven't A/B'd them so can't speak to their relative glossiness (if there is such a word.  ).


----------



## TSC

gippo said:


> ...a simple Panasonic DMC-FS6 :-( ;-) thanks
> ciao, Massimo :-!


He's right, they are brilliant shots, Infuriating they look better in pics than in person though....

[ducks and takes cover]


----------



## Zerouali

It was a bit of a long shot, but I had heard there was a watch in the mall of the emirates in Dubai. As I was here I thought I'd check but it's gone. Real shame as the DSF festival is on which would have meant I could have bought my first two Omega's at the same time!

i guess I'll need to get myself into London then.....


----------



## Steve2011

Here's mine love it amazing accuracy +1 every 3 days .


----------



## ChronoScot

I have to say I'm quite astonished at how much interest this thread has generated since I started it 10 months ago. 34 pages and over three hundred posts dedicated to more or less one Limited Edition watch! I think it's resonable to say that the Planet Ocean is one of, if not _the_ most popular Limited Edition that Omega has ever produced.

By my reckoning, we have 43 of the 1948 or so owner frequenting this forum _and_ we've had something of a forum guest appearance from Daniel Craig wearing his bringing it to 44 individual "sightings".

Interestingly, my original intent was to make this a thread for all things LiquidMetal, not just the Planet Ocean LE. However Omega have yet to release any other watches incorporating LiquidMetal, aside from the titanium PO 8500 and PO 9300. Perhaps in the future we'll see more releases and a larger variety of models appearing in this thread.

Anyway, here's the list and the new "club" members:

solesman
Andre112
gippo
jmsrolls
vkd668
mfserge
downer
Cheshire Mark
taphil
nairb-ca
aardvarkbark
ddatta
GravityZ
A.I.
jwalther*
Ultraman
tartine.74
king1412
ChronoScot
Aidanm
sealy
Dimitriy
sager
matthewmmaddox
timenut
mikkemus23
Kaner
LiquidMetalPO
Mr Smooth
Robby H
improviz
sunster
Lou P
_woof37_... picture?
_navyasw02... picture?_
caboer
hsdriver
sportsmaven20
GaryF
*Ace_Of_Spades
TSC
sxt80
Steve2011*
...and...
*Daniel Craig*

 _* I'm not sure whether jwalther still owns his, as his signature would currently suggest otherwise_


----------



## gippo

Welcome Daniel :-!


----------



## TSC

ChronoScot said:


> I have to say I'm quite astonished at how much interest this thread has generated since I started it 10 months ago. 34 pages and over three hundred posts dedicated to more or less one Limited Edition watch! I think it's resonable to say that the Planet Ocean is one of, if not _the_ most popular Limited Edition that Omega has ever produced.
> 
> By my reckoning, we have 43 of the 1948 or so owner frequenting this forum _and_ we've had something of a forum guest appearance from Daniel Craig wearing his bringing it to 44 individual "sightings".
> 
> Interestingly, my original intent was to make this a thread for all things LiquidMetal, not just the Planet Ocean LE. However Omega have yet to release any other watches incorporating LiquidMetal, aside from the titanium PO 8500 and PO 9300. Perhaps in the future we'll see more releases and a larger variety of models appearing in this thread.
> 
> Anyway, here's the list and the new "club" members:
> 
> solesman
> Andre112
> gippo
> jmsrolls
> vkd668
> mfserge
> downer
> Cheshire Mark
> taphil
> nairb-ca
> aardvarkbark
> ddatta
> GravityZ
> A.I.
> jwalther*
> Ultraman
> tartine.74
> king1412
> ChronoScot
> Aidanm
> sealy
> Dimitriy
> sager
> matthewmmaddox
> timenut
> mikkemus23
> Kaner
> LiquidMetalPO
> Mr Smooth
> Robby H
> improviz
> sunster
> Lou P
> _woof37_... picture?
> _navyasw02... picture?_
> caboer
> hsdriver
> sportsmaven20
> GaryF
> *Ace_Of_Spades
> TSC
> sxt80
> Steve2011*
> ...and...
> *Daniel Craig*
> 
> _* I'm not sure whether jwalther still owns his, as his signature would currently suggest otherwise_


Good work, and interesting to see how many on here own one! 
If I'd have to guess how many people reading this forum owned one, I'd not have guessed anywhere near that high


----------



## j1crimmins

Joined the club today.








Absolutely love it. First watch once It arrived I can't find fault. Others I really dig but know immediately they will leave; some sooner than later. This one I found my grail.

As far as PO's go, they are all great. The 2500 is cool, 8500 to me nicer, the LM LE simply special. A watch you can wear everyday, under the radar, looks incredible and you know you are one of very few in the world to wear something special.

Say hello to number 1,061.


----------



## TSC

Ya know what, one of these days, I'll be able to take a pic of it and make it look half decent, you never know










P.S. I always thought the lume was going to be a lot bluer, like the QoS LE PO was, but it's not a million miles off the standard PO green


----------



## TLud

I know this thread is predominantly for LM LE owners (one of my favorite Omegas btw), but I thought I'd inject some color into the discussion.










Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

j1crimmins said:


> Joined the club today.
> View attachment 955271
> 
> 
> Absolutely love it. First watch once It arrived I can't find fault. Others I really dig but know immediately they will leave; some sooner than later. This one I found my grail.
> 
> As far as PO's go, they are all great. The 2500 is cool, 8500 to me nicer, the LM LE simply special. A watch you can wear everyday, under the radar, looks incredible and you know you are one of very few in the world to wear something special.
> 
> Say hello to number 1,061.


Welcome to a very exclusive club. They really are something! Mine says hi.


----------



## ChronoScot

TLud said:


> I know this thread is predominantly for LM LE owners (one of my favorite Omegas btw), but I thought I'd inject some color into the discussion.


Absolutely! My intent with the thread when I started it was most certainly to provide a showcase for all LiquidMetal-containing watches, just that Omega hasn't made so many of the so far. Great to see some variety.


----------



## ChronoScot

And another member... That's 44 on the forum, plus DC as a guest, makes 45. Not a bad popularity level for a LE Omega with a production run of "only" 1948.

solesman
Andre112
gippo
jmsrolls
vkd668
mfserge
downer
Cheshire Mark
taphil
nairb-ca
aardvarkbark
ddatta
GravityZ
A.I.
jwalther*
Ultraman
tartine.74
king1412
ChronoScot
Aidanm
sealy
Dimitriy
sager
matthewmmaddox
timenut
mikkemus23
Kaner
LiquidMetalPO
Mr Smooth
Robby H
improviz
sunster
Lou P
_woof37_... picture?
_navyasw02... picture?_
caboer
hsdriver
sportsmaven20
GaryF
Ace_Of_Spades
TSC
sxt80
Steve2011*
j1crimmins*
...and...
Daniel Craig

 _* I'm not sure whether jwalther still owns his, as his signature would currently suggest otherwise_


----------



## rulzbroken

The borrowed one is above... with compliments to the photographer for a stunning shot... Ladies and gentlemen, for your viewing pleasure and with thanks to Scot for hooking me to this thread.. here we go.. and anything more.. please PM and I will share


----------



## mikkemus23

A couple of pics of mine :-!


----------



## farhan

hey guys...wanted to get some quick advice...have the opportunity of getting a bnib lm po from an AD...the only issue is that they have everything that comes with it except the certificate...is there any way ican get a replacement if i mail omega...and should i go for it?

incase any one is wondering why the AD is not going through the trouble of getting it from omega themselves..well..they wont..hence the discount..


----------



## Mr Smooth

farhan said:


> hey guys...wanted to get some quick advice...have the opportunity of getting a bnib lm po from an AD...the only issue is that they have everything that comes with it except the certificate...is there any way ican get a replacement if i mail omega...and should i go for it?
> 
> incase any one is wondering why the AD is not going through the trouble of getting it from omega themselves..well..they wont..hence the discount..


I would grab it with both hands especially if its bnib. When I purchased my LM it didn't come with a certificate, mentioned this to the dealer and they got me one.


----------



## TSC

Certificate?
Oh, that's the card thingy...


----------



## farhan

its that big black card which has an intro abt the liquid metal texhnology and all...and in the end states that ur watch is unique and has the number xxxx/1949


----------



## TSC

farhan said:


> its that big black card which has an intro abt the liquid metal texhnology and all...and in the end states that ur watch is unique and has the number xxxx/1949


Yuh, got ya. You getting a good deal on it, that'll tell us if it's worth going for


----------



## Zerouali

Decision time for me tomorrow. I've found a brand new watch at a dealer. Will be the first time I've seen it in person and will be full rrp I'd expect. What to do!


----------



## Zerouali

I caved....


(can't add photos from my phone?)


----------



## solesman

Well done!!

If you have an iphone download tapatalk. Really easy to upload from your phone.


----------



## Zerouali

[SUB]












[/SUB]


----------



## improviz

Congrats and welcome to the club, great find!!


----------



## ChronoScot

Congratulations to new owner Zerouali. We're now getting close to 50 LE LM PO owners frequenting the forum. Not bad at all!

solesman
Andre112
gippo
jmsrolls
vkd668
mfserge
downer
Cheshire Mark
taphil
nairb-ca
aardvarkbark
ddatta
GravityZ
A.I.
jwalther*
Ultraman
tartine.74
king1412
ChronoScot
Aidanm
sealy
Dimitriy
sager
matthewmmaddox
timenut
mikkemus23
Kaner
LiquidMetalPO
Mr Smooth
Robby H
improviz
sunster
Lou P
_woof37_... picture?
_navyasw02... picture?_
caboer
hsdriver
sportsmaven20
GaryF
Ace_Of_Spades
TSC
sxt80
Steve2011
j1crimmins
*Zerouali*
...and...
Daniel Craig


----------



## solesman

50!! Wow that's pretty impressive for an LE watch. I often wonder where the remaining 1900 are. Be fun for everyone to meet up at once.


----------



## Dimer

I wish I was on the list...


----------



## Zerouali

I'm 0530.


----------



## Zaskar20

So excited!
I've just secured a deal to own number 0862 of the 1948.
Just wondering if any one on here knows the history of this watch?
Should be on my wrist on Sunday


----------



## solesman

I believe they were released in September 2010.


----------



## caughtinside

Hi all. I've been lurking around here reading all the posts and haven't contributed much' so here goes. Please add me to that list.






#846/1948


----------



## solesman

Welcome aboard!


----------



## tole

Hi

Here's mine, number 13xx
View attachment 967563


----------



## solesman

tole said:


> Hi
> 
> Here's mine, number 13xx
> View attachment 967563


Welcome and great shot!


----------



## solesman

A shot of mine for the fun of it.

View attachment 967845


----------



## Zaskar20

Picked up mine today. Used - has a few light marks on the anti-reflective coating when viewed closely with a magnifying loupe.

Just wondering whether it's worth getting a new crystal now or wait until the first service. If any one out there has had a replacement crystal fitted, how much do they cost?

View attachment 967890


Quick photo taken with phone. I'll try and post some decent photos in the coming weeks. If I can get them to look half as good as the majority on this thread I will be happy.


----------



## tole

Zaskar20 said:


> Picked up mine today. Used - has a few light marks on the anti-reflective coating when viewed closely with a magnifying loupe.
> 
> Just wondering whether it's worth getting a new crystal now or wait until the first service. If any one out there has had a replacement crystal fitted, how much do they cost


I had my crystal replaced on the 2201.50.00 which I believe has the same crystal. That costed around 400USD. The watch is still under warranty, so it had to be sent to swatch for replacement. Maybe it can be done less expensive if it is done out of warranty. Almost brand new, I must have bumped it in to something and a tiny mark was made and also some tiny scracthes. I wore it for over a year and had the glass replaced because I am selling it. But besides that accident, the crystal has never gotten any further marks. That AR layer is quite tough I think.


----------



## shoppy

Here is mine My 2nd day wearing non stop and simply love it
View attachment 970478


----------



## Zaskar20

Zaskar20 said:


> I'm gonna get on that list someday!!!!!


I'd forgotten I'd posted this!

I joined this forum after purchasing my first ever Seamaster. I quickly found myself on this thread - in fact I hadn't any knowledge of the LM LEs before this. Well I was hooked! - probably around the time of my first post on this thread.

Well last Sunday WAS the day. I traded my much loved POC 9300 + some cash for a used PO LM LE. (I will own another someday).










I haven't looked back - just forward with my left wrist held out in front of me constantly gazing at the beauty that has been adorning it for the last week! 

Now that I am a very proud owner could I please be added to the list? - would it be appropriate to list the Limited Edition numbers besides the owners? It's a feature that I would certainly find interesting.

Here is my photographic homage, as a way of saying thanks, to this thread.


----------



## paddyj1

View attachment 979539

Add me in...my PO 9300


----------



## Zaskar20

LM LE on the bay, check it out;

http://bit.ly/ZldzIT

Went for $6,500 + $200 shipping


----------



## Touring

I was agonizing over whether or to pull the trigger on this! But as amazing as I think the PO LM LE looks, I couldn't bring myself to pay nearly $1000 over MSRP. For that kind of money, I'd rather get a JLC, GO, or IWC. If only I had known about this watch (and forum) 2 years ago....


----------



## Jyang747

Just bought my first 2 Omega's this weekend. Planet Ocean LM LE (from friend) and Speedmaster Day-Date (purchased from iinsic here on WUS).

View attachment 985799


----------



## solesman

Jyang747 said:


> Just bought my first 2 Omega's this weekend. Planet Ocean LM LE (from friend) and Speedmaster Day-Date (purchased from iinsic here on WUS).
> 
> View attachment 985799


That's quite a weekend!! Enjoy your new watches and welcome to the POLMLE club.


----------



## TSC

Zaskar20 said:


> LM LE on the bay, check it out;
> 
> http://bit.ly/ZldzIT
> 
> Went for $6,500 + $200 shipping


Buyer is probably chuffed with that, but there are still dealers selling for less than that, few months ago in London, A handful anyway, but I bet some are still around


----------



## Mikegpd

I've been wanting a PO LM LE as of late. I've seen a couple for sale but I have to sell my POC 9300 first, anyone wanna trade?


----------



## Vlciudoli

Well, I managed to find TWO in dealers...both in hold...and both miraculously collected by their new owners within 24 hours of my enquiry... really?? 

I suspect the dealers may be playing the 'Of course we have one' game... 

The quest continues.


----------



## Zaskar20

Vlciudoli said:


> Well, I managed to find TWO in dealers...both in hold...and both miraculously collected by their new owners within 24 hours of my enquiry... really??
> 
> I suspect the dealers may be playing the 'Of course we have one' game...
> 
> The quest continues.


Have you seen this?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/le-lm-po-sale-northampton-824379.html


----------



## solesman

The Omega Boutique in the Westfield Shepherds Bush had one 2 weeks ago. Worth giving them a call.


----------



## Vlciudoli

Zaskar20 said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/le-lm-po-sale-northampton-824379.html


i called them at 0900 the day after the post...GONE!!!


----------



## Vlciudoli

Just put a deposit on one , collecting it next week.


----------



## Zaskar20

Vlciudoli said:


> Just put a deposit on one , collecting it next week.


Congrats, bet you can't wait to get it on your wrist?


----------



## solesman

Vlciudoli said:


> Just put a deposit on one , collecting it next week.


May I ask where you found one?


----------



## Zaskar20

solesman said:


> May I ask where you found one?


Not sure I would divulge unless it was on my wrist


----------



## Vlciudoli

To be honest, and while I have no reason to not trust the dealer, until I have it, I will remain silent!


----------



## Zaskar20

Just a thought for all LM owners, do you think these models could have benefited from a gloss finish on the date wheels?
Or indeed on the subdials in the 9300 Ti version?


----------



## TSC

Zaskar20 said:


> Just a thought for all LM owners, do you think these models could have benefited from a gloss finish on the date wheels?
> Or indeed on the subdials in the 9300 Ti version?


Need something, the top of the 3 was missing today unless you look dead on.
Don't have that on my standard 2500 PO.
Nice shot by the way, lume is stronger on the standard too I think, must be the green v blue


----------



## ACW

Vlciudoli said:


> To be honest, and while I have no reason to not trust the dealer, until I have it, I will remain silent!


You need to tell me if you decide not to get it. I could find a pre owned one for sale at more than the list price. Should have got me when I had the chance.


----------



## Pacso

Here is mine:


----------



## Vlciudoli

Serial number 1714 is now in my possession. Supplied by the Omega Boutique at Westfield, Shepherds Bush, London.

It is dressier than I'd expected, very glossy. And it seems smaller than 42mm, looks no bigger than my Sub and is dwarfed by the PO XL I have! 

All in all, very pleased. 

Oh, the one in Northampton is apparently available again..


----------



## ACW

Is that northampton one an official omega boutique and a brand new watch? What is the UK list price?


----------



## Vlciudoli

Yes it is,on both counts, and price is £3900


----------



## Zaskar20

Vlciudoli said:


> Serial number 1714 is now in my possession. Supplied by the Omega Boutique at Westfield, Shepherds Bush, London.
> 
> It is dressier than I'd expected, very glossy. And it seems smaller than 42mm, looks no bigger than my Sub and is dwarfed by the PO XL I have!
> 
> All in all, very pleased.
> 
> Oh, the one in Northampton is apparently available again..


Nice one 

Now all you have to do is get some pics posted.


----------



## improviz

Saw one for sale on TZ if anyone's interested:TimeZone : TZ Showcase » FS: Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 42mm LiquidMetal Limited Edition


----------



## jsizzie_2004

Pacso said:


> Here is mine:


whoopsies..your serial number is at stake mate,
Lovely watch though wear in good health,
it will be mine soon..


----------



## Zaskar20

jsizzie_2004 said:


> whoopsies..your serial number is at stake mate,
> Lovely watch though wear in good health,
> it will be mine soon..


I am genuinely interested to know the consequences of this? Could someone enlighten me?


----------



## solesman

As I said in a previous post. Its great that someone on here picked it up.



Vlciudoli said:


> Serial number 1714 is now in my possession. Supplied by the Omega Boutique at Westfield, Shepherds Bush, London.
> 
> It is dressier than I'd expected, very glossy. And it seems smaller than 42mm, looks no bigger than my Sub and is dwarfed by the PO XL I have!
> 
> All in all, very pleased.
> 
> Oh, the one in Northampton is apparently available again..


----------



## Vlciudoli

TSC said:


> Just received mine... I know you're all going to think I'm bonkers but I'm just not feeling it.... I think I prefer my standard one. Watch the FS board very carefully for a BNIB one.... I'd wanted one of these for YEARS!! Go figure!!


I just bought one, and have to agree the standard 2500 was more attractive. However, doesn't mean I don't like this one and its a significant model.


----------



## TSC

Vlciudoli said:


> I just bought one, and have to agree the standard 2500 was more attractive. However, doesn't mean I don't like this one and its a significant model.


Agreed, but it's as you correctly pointed out, a lot more dressy/shinier than you realise when you see it in the flesh, as opposed to pictures posted on this board. Not taking anything away from the LM, I do really like it, but it's not THAT different from the standard 2500 PO 42 for me. And if you've not seen one close up, you'll be surprised when compared to shots on here.


----------



## Anon

Umm let me state... 1936/1948...


----------



## Zaskar20

Anon said:


> Umm let me state... 1936/1948...


Whoa, that's pretty close. Are any owners on here closer than this?

Please post some photos.


----------



## solesman

That is close. We certainly have quite a broad spectrum of numbers on here now.


----------



## Anon

And here is the reason I'm constantly drooling today...

View attachment 1001977


----------



## Mikegpd

higgs said:


> here's mine, number 000x - acquired in omega boutique in switzerland
> offers welcome - i am ready to sell - including original papers and omega-box
> leave private message
> 
> View attachment 1002041
> 
> 
> View attachment 1002042


Apparently you can't be PMed, check your settings. PM me.


----------



## Zaskar20

higgs said:


> here's mine, number 000x


Not 0007 by any chance?


----------



## Vlciudoli

If it is, I might have to have two!!


----------



## gippo

Zaskar20 said:


> Not 0007 by any chance?


No,Daniel has the number 007 :-d :-!


----------



## Robby H

Zaskar20 said:


> Not 0007 by any chance?


Woww...and all this time i thought mine (0137/1948) is the smallest number here....heheh


----------



## Anon

Robby H said:


> Woww...and all this time i thought mine (0137/1948) is the smallest number here....heheh


Still I think mine is the newest of the clan (1936/1948) b-)


----------



## higgs

Robby H said:


> Woww...and all this time i thought mine (0137/1948) is the smallest number here....heheh


mine is the smallest number here 000x/1948 

View attachment 1003073


View attachment 1003074


----------



## Zaskar20

higgs said:


> mine is the smallest number here 000x/1948


C'mon higgsy, don't be such a tease, tell us the number.


----------



## Zaskar20

Anon said:


> And here is the reason I'm constantly drooling today...
> 
> View attachment 1001977


What happened????


----------



## higgs

Zaskar20 said:


> C'mon higgsy, don't be such a tease, tell us the number.


5


----------



## Anon

Zaskar20 said:


> What happened????


What do you mean?


----------



## Zaskar20

Anon said:


> What do you mean?


You're selling?


----------



## GaryF

A quick reminder that we don't allow sales to be conducted in the forum. The Sales Corner is there for those who want to use it. It's all there in the Rulers and Guidelines.
On a side note (higgs), disabling you PMs will generally have a negative effect on the number of inquiries you receive.


----------



## Vlciudoli

I moderate elsewhere, in a totally unrelated field. It's a hard job!


----------



## GaryF

Vlciudoli said:


> I moderate elsewhere, in a totally unrelated field. It's a hard job!


You're telling me!

I'll add that I have to remove any posts which refer back to sales posts.


----------



## higgs

GaryF said:


> A quick reminder that we don't allow sales to be conducted in the forum. The Sales Corner is there for those who want to use it. It's all there in the Rulers and Guidelines.
> On a side note (higgs), disabling you PMs will generally have a negative effect on the number of inquiries you receive.


ok, sorry, I did not know


----------



## higgs

higgs said:


> ok, sorry, I did not know


@ Gery F: how can I start again pm


----------



## Robby H

higgs said:


> 5


So you are the agent 005 heheh...And now in this club, so far we have 0005 for the smallest number, and 1936 for the biggest number out of 1948 limited pieces....thats amazing ! Who knows one day later the 0001 and 1948 will join here too...


----------



## GaryF

Go to the Forum Actions menu at the top of the page and choose "General Settings" from the drop-down menu. You can change the "Messaging and Notification" section to allow PMs.


----------



## Zaskar20

Couple of questions to LM LE owners;

a) I've noticed, when reviewing some of my own photos, that the 1 & 2 in the 12 o'clock numerals, sometimes catch the light slightly differently in relation to each other. Now while I like this, it has got me wondering whether they have been applied at ever-so-slightly differing angles during manufacture?
A couple of photos highlighting this;

















b) The anti counterfeit logo is not on the caseback, presumably due to the text referring to LM & LE, but is on the opposite lug (same bracelet side) to the watch number. Is this the same for all LM LEs?


----------



## Anon

Zaskar20 said:


> The anti counterfeit logo is not on the caseback, presumably due to the text referring to LM & LE, but is on the opposite lug (same bracelet side) to the watch number. Is this the same for all LM LEs?


Yes, its the same for all 1948 units.


----------



## j1crimmins

If 1267 has listed, do you want to trade for 1061? I was born in December of 1967.


----------



## ChronoScot

So Omega finally intorduces some new LiquidMetal containing watches, 42mm and 37.5mm Ti POs, two years after the last LM models were released. Admittedly the new ones are only size variants of the 2011 45.5mm PO 8500 Ti, but progress nonetheless. I wonder whether LiquidMetal will only ever be used to create bezels, or if Omega has another application in the pipeline.


----------



## ChronoScot

One year ago, St. Patrick's Day 2012, I picked up my LiquidMetal PO through a chance encounter in a German AD. I still find the way it reflects light and changes its appearance under difference light quite mezmerising.


----------



## Zaskar20

ChronoScot said:


> I still find the way it reflects light and changes its appearance under difference light quite mezmerising.


I couldn't agree more. I don't imagine ever getting tired of its sheer beauty.

Can we have an update on the 1948 ownership ChronoScot? I feel it's fitting of you to do this, being your thread etc.


----------



## ChronoScot

Here's the updated list, and the number of forum members owning this watch continue to rise. We're at 53 now, give and take some potential flipping by members who don't post much.

solesman
Andre112
gippo
jmsrolls
vkd668
mfserge
downer
Cheshire Mark
taphil
nairb-ca
aardvarkbark
ddatta
GravityZ
A.I.
jwalther
Ultraman
tartine.74
king1412
ChronoScot
Aidanm
sealy
Dimitriy
sager
matthewmmaddox
timenut
mikkemus23
Kaner
LiquidMetalPO
Mr Smooth
Robby H
improviz
sunster
Lou P
_woof37_... picture?
_navyasw02... picture?_
caboer
hsdriver
sportsmaven20
GaryF
Ace_Of_Spades
TSC
sxt80
Steve2011
j1crimmins
Zerouali*
Zaskar20
caughtinside
tole
Jyang747
**Vlciudoli*
*Anon
higgs
*...and...
Daniel Craig


----------



## Touring

Came across one at a boutique while on holiday. After all the hours spent salivating over the PO LM LE photos that have been posted in this thread, I thought I would buy it on the spot if I ever encountered one in person. It really has a beautiful dial that is enhanced by the AR coating. However, the case thickness and heaviness were surprising, and it sat a bit too high on the wrist for my liking.

So after much painful deliberation in the boutique, I actually walked away without it. #367 is still in the wild for those who are interested.


----------



## Zaskar20

ChronoScot said:


> Here's the updated list, and the number of forum members owning this watch continue to rise. We're at 53 now, give and take some potential flipping by members who don't post much.
> 
> solesman
> Andre112
> gippo
> jmsrolls
> vkd668
> mfserge
> downer
> Cheshire Mark
> taphil
> nairb-ca
> aardvarkbark
> ddatta
> GravityZ
> A.I.
> jwalther
> Ultraman
> tartine.74
> king1412
> ChronoScot
> Aidanm
> sealy
> Dimitriy
> sager
> matthewmmaddox
> timenut
> mikkemus23
> Kaner
> LiquidMetalPO
> Mr Smooth
> Robby H
> improviz
> sunster
> Lou P
> _woof37_... picture?
> _navyasw02... picture?_
> caboer
> hsdriver
> sportsmaven20
> GaryF
> Ace_Of_Spades
> TSC
> sxt80
> Steve2011
> j1crimmins
> Zerouali*
> Zaskar20
> caughtinside
> tole
> Jyang747
> **Vlciudoli*
> *Anon
> higgs
> *...and...
> Daniel Craig


Many thanks ChronoScot, I finally feel that I truly belong! ;-)


----------



## Anon

ChronoScot said:


> Here's the updated list, and the number of forum members owning this watch continue to rise. We're at 53 now, give and take some potential flipping by members who don't post much.


Scott, I have to say that even though I don't post much in this thread and as stated been a potential seller of the PO-LM-LE, I really do value the rarity and workmanship of this timepiece. The box inners are admired every day but still there can be only one on my wrist. Could the PO-LM-LE be too much for a daily beater? Does anyone of you wear it 24/7?


----------



## Vlciudoli

Here is a really pedantic question...

Should the POLMLE packaging include the little plastic seal on a string thing? Like I got with my POXL?


----------



## solesman

I wear mine pretty much 24/7. I work as a catering manager. Its bombproof and deserves to be worn. No watch I have ever owned has been treated as a safe queen. Wear and enjoy it I say.



Anon said:


> Scott, I have to say that even though I don't post much in this thread and as stated been a potential seller of the PO-LM-LE, I really do value the rarity and workmanship of this timepiece. The box inners are admired every day but still there can be only one on my wrist. Could the PO-LM-LE be too much for a daily beater? Does anyone of you wear it 24/7?


----------



## jmsrolls

Vlciudoli said:


> Here is a really pedantic question...
> 
> Should the POLMLE packaging include the little plastic seal on a string thing? Like I got with my POXL?


Yes.


----------



## Vlciudoli

Hmm. Anyone got a pic of one? Before I rip the Boutique a new one?


----------



## Thiavan

Great photos of great watches! I got mine a few months ago, here are some photos. Sorry I'm not an amazing photographer, iPhone pics are the best I can do:


----------



## TSC

Vlciudoli said:


> Here is a really pedantic question...
> 
> Should the POLMLE packaging include the little plastic seal on a string thing? Like I got with my POXL?


No, I didn't get them and I bought it new


----------



## Mikegpd

Vlciudoli said:


> Hmm. Anyone got a pic of one? Before I rip the Boutique a new one?


LOL!! You should at least get a free strap and deployant for the mental anguish this mistake has brought.


----------



## Vlciudoli

Mikegpd said:


> LOL!! You should at least get a free strap and deployant for the mental anguish this mistake has brought.


Completely agree. I will update you forthwith. Just as soon as I extract my boot from the dealers bottom.


----------



## timenut

Touring said:


> Came across one at a boutique while on holiday. After all the hours spent salivating over the PO LM LE photos that have been posted in this thread, I thought I would buy it on the spot if I ever encountered one in person. It really has a beautiful dial that is enhanced by the AR coating. However, the case thickness and heaviness were surprising, and it sat a bit too high on the wrist for my liking.
> 
> So after much painful deliberation in the boutique, I actually walked away without it. #367 is still in the wild for those who are interested.


Actually, it has the same case thickness (and I believe similar weight as well) as the standard PO 2500. The newer PO 8500 is significantly thicker.


----------



## Touring

timenut said:


> Actually, it has the same case thickness (and I believe similar weight as well) as the standard PO 2500. The newer PO 8500 is significantly thicker.


You're probably right. The day I tried on the standard PO 2500, I also tried the SMPc which may have gotten mixed up in my memory. Either way, I felt it sat a bit too high for my liking and regretfully had to walk away from it. [The whole experience just didn't feel like it was meant to be anyway - among other things, it was missing the booklet with the production number]


----------



## jmsrolls

Vlciudoli said:


> Hmm. Anyone got a pic of one? Before I rip the Boutique a new one?





















You should have also received a polishing cloth.


----------



## joeuk

You know you lucky guys, I dont really like the PO as such, the dial seems a bit too dull and thats why I bought the SMP, but the POLM is totally different and just love it, I still think its a better looking watch then the new 8500PO esp with the glossy bezel much prefer this then the dull bezel on the 8500, also like the glossy dial gives it class. So congrats to you all.


----------



## higgs

ChronoScot said:


> Here's the updated list, and the number of forum members owning this watch continue to rise. We're at 53 now, give and take some potential flipping by members who don't post much.


*good idea, please insert number and arrange: .....

Number 0005: higgs*
*solesman
Andre112
gippo
jmsrolls
vkd668
mfserge
downer
Cheshire Mark
taphil
nairb-ca
aardvarkbark
ddatta
GravityZ
A.I.
jwalther
Ultraman
tartine.74
king1412
ChronoScot
Aidanm
sealy
Dimitriy
sager
matthewmmaddox
timenut
mikkemus23
Kaner
LiquidMetalPO
Mr Smooth
Robby H
improviz
sunster
Lou P
**woof37... picture?
navyasw02... picture?
caboer
hsdriver
sportsmaven20
GaryF**
Ace_Of_Spades
TSC
sxt80
Steve2011
j1crimmins
Zerouali
Zaskar20
caughtinside
tole
Jyang747
**Vlciudoli*
*Anon
Daniel Craig*


----------



## Zaskar20

Number 
0005: higgs
0862: Zaskar20
solesman
Andre112
gippo
jmsrolls
vkd668
mfserge
downer
Cheshire Mark
taphil
nairb-ca
aardvarkbark
ddatta
GravityZ
A.I.
jwalther
Ultraman
tartine.74
king1412
ChronoScot
Aidanm
sealy
Dimitriy
sager
matthewmmaddox
timenut
mikkemus23
Kaner
LiquidMetalPO
Mr Smooth
Robby H
improviz
sunster
Lou P
woof37... picture?
navyasw02... picture?
caboer
hsdriver
sportsmaven20
GaryF
Ace_Of_Spades
TSC
sxt80
Steve2011
j1crimmins
Zerouali
caughtinside
tole
Jyang747
Vlciudoli
Anon
Daniel Craig


----------



## Vlciudoli

Number 
0005: higgs
0862: Zaskar20
1714 Vlciudoli 
solesman
Andre112
gippo
jmsrolls
vkd668
mfserge
downer
Cheshire Mark
taphil
nairb-ca
aardvarkbark
ddatta
GravityZ
A.I.
jwalther
Ultraman
tartine.74
king1412
ChronoScot
Aidanm
sealy
Dimitriy
sager
matthewmmaddox
timenut
mikkemus23
Kaner
LiquidMetalPO
Mr Smooth
Robby H
improviz
sunster
Lou P
woof37... picture?
navyasw02... picture?
caboer
hsdriver
sportsmaven20
GaryF
Ace_Of_Spades
TSC
sxt80
Steve2011
j1crimmins
Zerouali
caughtinside
tole
Jyang747
Anon
Daniel Craig


----------



## GaryF

Hmmm. I smell a POLMLE hunt coming on. 


joeuk said:


> You know you lucky guys, I dont really like the PO as such, the dial seems a bit too dull and thats why I bought the SMP, but the POLM is totally different and just love it, I still think its a better looking watch then the new 8500PO esp with the glossy bezel much prefer this then the dull bezel on the 8500, also like the glossy dial gives it class. So congrats to you all.


----------



## turb0wned

If only I could afford one of these.. I just had to get the PO 8500 though... Maybe one day I guess.


----------



## caboer

Number 
0005: higgs
0862: Zaskar20
1714: Vlciudoli 
solesman
Andre112
gippo
jmsrolls
vkd668
mfserge
downer
Cheshire Mark
taphil
nairb-ca
aardvarkbark
ddatta
GravityZ
A.I.
jwalther
Ultraman
tartine.74
king1412
ChronoScot
Aidanm
sealy
Dimitriy
sager
matthewmmaddox
timenut
mikkemus23
Kaner
LiquidMetalPO
Mr Smooth
Robby H
improviz
sunster
Lou P
woof37... picture?
navyasw02... picture?
1878: caboer
hsdriver
sportsmaven20
GaryF
Ace_Of_Spades
TSC
sxt80
Steve2011
j1crimmins
Zerouali
caughtinside
tole
Jyang747
Anon
Daniel Craig


----------



## Robby H

Number 
0005: higgs
0137: Robby H
0862: Zaskar20
1714: Vlciudoli 
solesman
Andre112
gippo
jmsrolls
vkd668
mfserge
downer
Cheshire Mark
taphil
nairb-ca
aardvarkbark
ddatta
GravityZ
A.I.
jwalther
Ultraman
tartine.74
king1412
ChronoScot
Aidanm
sealy
Dimitriy
sager
matthewmmaddox
timenut
mikkemus23
Kaner
LiquidMetalPO
Mr Smooth
improviz
sunster
Lou P
woof37... picture?
navyasw02... picture?
1878: caboer
hsdriver
sportsmaven20
GaryF
Ace_Of_Spades
TSC
sxt80
Steve2011
j1crimmins
Zerouali
caughtinside
tole
Jyang747
Anon
Daniel Craig


----------



## Mr Smooth

Number 
0005: higgs
0137: Robby H
0862: Zaskar20
1714: Vlciudoli
1857: Mr Smooth 
solesman
Andre112
gippo
jmsrolls
vkd668
mfserge
downer
Cheshire Mark
taphil
nairb-ca
aardvarkbark
ddatta
GravityZ
A.I.
jwalther
Ultraman
tartine.74
king1412
ChronoScot
Aidanm
sealy
Dimitriy
sager
matthewmmaddox
timenut
mikkemus23
Kaner
LiquidMetalPO
improviz
sunster
Lou P
woof37... picture?
navyasw02... picture?
1878: caboer
hsdriver
sportsmaven20
GaryF
Ace_Of_Spades
TSC
sxt80
Steve2011
j1crimmins
Zerouali
caughtinside
tole
Jyang747
Anon
Daniel Craig


----------



## Zaskar20

Number 
0005: higgs
007: Daniel Craig - To be confirmed
0137: Robby H
0862: Zaskar20
1714: Vlciudoli
1857: Mr Smooth 
1878: caboer
solesman
Andre112
gippo
jmsrolls
vkd668
mfserge
downer
Cheshire Mark
taphil
nairb-ca
aardvarkbark
ddatta
GravityZ
A.I.
jwalther
Ultraman
tartine.74
king1412
ChronoScot
Aidanm
sealy
Dimitriy
sager
matthewmmaddox
timenut
mikkemus23
Kaner
LiquidMetalPO
improviz
sunster
Lou P
woof37... picture?
navyasw02... picture?
hsdriver
sportsmaven20
GaryF
Ace_Of_Spades
TSC
sxt80
Steve2011
j1crimmins
Zerouali
caughtinside
tole
Jyang747
Anon


----------



## Anon

You can add mine (1936/1948).


----------



## Vlciudoli

Number 
0005: higgs
007: Daniel Craig - To be confirmed
0137: Robby H
0862: Zaskar20
1714: Vlciudoli
1857: Mr Smooth 
1878: caboer
1936: Anon
solesman
Andre112
gippo
jmsrolls
vkd668
mfserge
downer
Cheshire Mark
taphil
nairb-ca
aardvarkbark
ddatta
GravityZ
A.I.
jwalther
Ultraman
tartine.74
king1412
ChronoScot
Aidanm
sealy
Dimitriy
sager
matthewmmaddox
timenut
mikkemus23
Kaner
LiquidMetalPO
improviz
sunster
Lou P
woof37... picture?
navyasw02... picture?
hsdriver
sportsmaven20
GaryF
Ace_Of_Spades
TSC
sxt80
Steve2011
j1crimmins
Zerouali
caughtinside
tole
Jyang747


----------



## gippo

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/*-official-liquid-metal-thread-*-667033-12.html#post5129433 ;-)


----------



## XeroZeus

Where can I find me one of these pretty little things?


----------



## farhan

count me in too..

(1476/1948)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/grail-acquired-behold-planet-ocean-liquid-metal-le-840518.html


----------



## Zaskar20

Number 
0005: higgs
007: Daniel Craig - To be confirmed
0137: Robby H
0302: gippo
0862: Zaskar20
1476: farhan
1714: Vlciudoli
1857: Mr Smooth 
1878: caboer
1936: Anon
solesman
Andre112
jmsrolls
vkd668
mfserge
downer
Cheshire Mark
taphil
nairb-ca
aardvarkbark
ddatta
GravityZ
A.I.
jwalther
Ultraman
tartine.74
king1412
ChronoScot
Aidanm
sealy
Dimitriy
sager
matthewmmaddox
timenut
mikkemus23
Kaner
LiquidMetalPO
improviz
sunster
Lou P
woof37... picture?
navyasw02... picture?
hsdriver
sportsmaven20
GaryF
Ace_Of_Spades
TSC
sxt80
Steve2011
j1crimmins
Zerouali
caughtinside
tole
Jyang747


----------



## Ace_Of_Spades

;-)


----------



## omega1234

I need to get the blue one! Do you guys think the new sizes will come out around November with a $8600-$9000 retail?


----------



## Robby H

Re: * Official Liquid Metal Thread *
Number 
0005: higgs
007: Daniel Craig - To be confirmed
0137: Robby H
0302: gippo
0862: Zaskar20
1476: farhan
1711: Ace_Of_Spades
1714: Vlciudoli
1857: Mr Smooth 
1878: caboer
1936: Anon
solesman
Andre112
jmsrolls
vkd668
mfserge
downer
Cheshire Mark
taphil
nairb-ca
aardvarkbark
ddatta
GravityZ
A.I.
jwalther
Ultraman
tartine.74
king1412
ChronoScot
Aidanm
sealy
Dimitriy
sager
matthewmmaddox
timenut
mikkemus23
Kaner
LiquidMetalPO
improviz
sunster
Lou P
woof37... picture?
navyasw02... picture?
hsdriver
sportsmaven20
GaryF
TSC
sxt80
Steve2011
j1crimmins
Zerouali
caughtinside
tole
Jyang747


----------



## jmsrolls

Robby H said:


> Re: * Official Liquid Metal Thread *
> Number
> 0005: higgs
> 007: Daniel Craig - To be confirmed
> 0137: Robby H
> *0205: jmsrolls*
> 0302: gippo
> 0862: Zaskar20
> 1476: farhan
> 1711: Ace_Of_Spades
> 1714: Vlciudoli
> 1857: Mr Smooth
> 1878: caboer
> 1936: Anon
> solesman
> Andre112
> vkd668
> mfserge
> downer
> Cheshire Mark
> taphil
> nairb-ca
> aardvarkbark
> ddatta
> GravityZ
> A.I.
> jwalther
> Ultraman
> tartine.74
> king1412
> ChronoScot
> Aidanm
> sealy
> Dimitriy
> sager
> matthewmmaddox
> timenut
> mikkemus23
> Kaner
> LiquidMetalPO
> improviz
> sunster
> Lou P
> woof37... picture?
> navyasw02... picture?
> hsdriver
> sportsmaven20
> GaryF
> TSC
> sxt80
> Steve2011
> j1crimmins
> Zerouali
> caughtinside
> tole
> Jyang747


Inserted my LE# in the list.


----------



## gippo

;-)


----------



## farhan

guys..just wanted to give u a quick update regarding the awesome aftersales servive i received from the omega team..rememberi had purchased the POLM on discount owing to the certificate being missing...well i decided to write an email to omega and asking them to provide me with a copy if they can...wasnt too hopeful that they would reply but hey..guess what they replied me the same day asking me to provide them with a scanned copy of the warranty card, which i immediately did..and within a week i recieved my limited edition authenticity card free of charge!!! 

im more than impressed by the aftersales service...

will also be posting the detailed story in a seperate thread with pics...i think every one should hear about this..


----------



## jmsrolls




----------



## Cheshire Mark

Mine's back with Omega AGAIN this is the third time since i purchased it in September 2011, the last repair took 12 weeks, the first time it was gone for 8 weeks i wonder how long it will be this time. When i came to alter the date nothing happens the crown just spins with a horrible grating noise. So took it to the AD his reaction was its feels like its dropped a tooth/teeth of a cog, So of it goes to Southampton/Switzerland again the AD is going to push for an extension to the 3 Year Warranty for me as it already spent 20 weeks out of 70 in there Repair shops 

Mark


----------



## Vlciudoli

farhan said:


> guys..just wanted to give u a quick update regarding the awesome aftersales servive i received from the omega team..rememberi had purchased the POLM on discount owing to the certificate being missing...well i decided to write an email to omega and asking them to provide me with a copy if they can...wasnt too hopeful that they would reply but hey..guess what they replied me the same day asking me to provide them with a scanned copy of the warranty card, which i immediately did..and within a week i recieved my limited edition authenticity card free of charge!!!
> 
> im more than impressed by the aftersales service...
> 
> will also be posting the detailed story in a seperate thread with pics...i think every one should hear about this..


Well done, but this just proves how LAZY the AD was by not doing exactly as you did!


----------



## farhan

haha..yea thats true..


----------



## Brushed Steel

Nice looking watches everyone. Hope someday I'd be able to snag one of these beauties. I'm just curious, PO LM LE owners, I don't know if this has been asked before, do the later numbered ones (19xx) have the 2500D movement or the 2500C?


----------



## solesman

A few shots for this great thread.


----------



## Muddy250

solesman said:


> A few shots for this great thread.


Nice work Dan BUT??? ???
?????????

Well??????

This not the watch I'm looking for.... ;-)


----------



## TSC

Brushed Steel said:


> Nice looking watches everyone. Hope someday I'd be able to snag one of these beauties. I'm just curious, PO LM LE owners, I don't know if this has been asked before, do the later numbered ones (19xx) have the 2500D movement or the 2500C?


I may be wrong, but believe they're all C, D came out after these were made, despite some being available still, a percentage were held back.


----------



## solesman

I'm pretty sure they are all C variants of the 2500 caliber.


----------



## caboer

I'm reading a book while wearing my POLMLE..


----------



## GravityZ

Yeh right.
You mean "i am staring at my watch while holding a book":-!
not exactly the same thing



caboer said:


> I'm reading a book while wearing my POLMLE..
> 
> View attachment 1082690


----------



## solesman

I spend hours looking at mine and not evening knowing the time. I got it bad:-d


----------



## Brushed Steel

TSC said:


> I may be wrong, but believe they're all C, D came out after these were made, despite some being available still, a percentage were held back.





solesman said:


> I'm pretty sure they are all C variants of the 2500 caliber.


Thanks for that. Nice shots Dan! :-! Seems everyone here is a good photographer or the watch is ridiculously photogenic.

I wonder how these beauties look under water.


----------



## TSC

Brushed Steel said:


> Thanks for that. Nice shots Dan! :-! Seems everyone here is a good photographer or the watch is ridiculously photogenic.
> 
> I wonder how these beauties look under water.


Hah! There's a challenge!!

Someone will be taking their LM PO into the bath soon to get you a pic of it!
Who will it be?
I barely take it out the box, let alone put it in water!


----------



## Brushed Steel

TSC said:


> Hah! There's a challenge!!
> 
> Someone will be taking their LM PO into the bath soon to get you a pic of it!
> Who will it be?
> I barely take it out the box, let alone put it in water!


Lol. I'd probably leave it in the safe if I had one. It's just too dang pretty. But like I always say, if she looks even better when wet, she's a keeper.


----------



## solesman

I'm away at the moment but when I return I have an idea for a few photos.


----------



## TSC

Brushed Steel said:


> Lol. I'd probably leave it in the safe if I had one. It's just too dang pretty. But like I always say, _if she looks even better when wet, she's a keeper_.


You're right.... who cares about watches b-)


----------



## keisuke_z

Can I join?

16xx.... I wasn't too happy at first but somehow it's really growing on me now...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## solesman

It blew me away the first time I tried it on. It just gets better and better though.







QA


----------



## Vlciudoli

I'm sure this must have been asked before, but....does the POLMLE, which is 42 mm, have the same size crown as the 45.5 POXL? 

As opposed to the smaller crown on the PO 42mm?

Or are my eyes playing tricks?


----------



## jmsrolls

The LE and the standard 42mm PO share the same crown.


----------



## SteelWorx

Hello guys, you can add me to the list as another owner of the LM LE.


----------



## gippo

Welcome and congratulations for the beautiful LM :-!


----------



## Buzz

Still a new one for sale at Bondi junction Sydney - Gregory's jewelers if anyone is interested. Saw it yesterday.


----------



## jmsrolls

Congrats, SteelWorx!


----------



## Vlciudoli

jmsrolls said:


> The LE and the standard 42mm PO share the same crown.


looks bigger here though, and the one on my POLMLE is identical to the one on my POXL.

Omega Liquidmetal Planet Ocean Review | Perpetuelle


----------



## TSC

Can't tell from this pic. I'll have a look when I'm home, but would say they are the same yeh. Especially as you say it's the same as the XL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LiquidMetalPO

Who is keeping the list of owners updated? How many are accounted for?

Also, what's with people hiding their limited edition number? It would be really interesting if we could get a comprehensive list of owners with their respective LE numbers (i.e. xxxx/1948). Mine is 660.


----------



## R_77_5555

Sorry for the poor image. It was shot with blackberry.
After a long waiting and searching, finally got it from Singapore. Thanks to my bestpals that made it happen. Only one left from 5 AD that they've been to.b-)
It's #1277/1948


----------



## Ace_Of_Spades

Welcome SteelWorx and R_77_5555 ;-)


----------



## Meeprawr

Buzz said:


> Still a new one for sale at Bondi junction Sydney - Gregory's jewelers if anyone is interested. Saw it yesterday.


This is gone  Thanks for the tip

I wasn't able to buy this 3 years ago, and the Official Omega Boutique at Martin Place told me there was pretty much a 0% chance that I was going to find it in an AD in 2013

I saw your post yesterday by pure chance, and picked it up an hour ago


----------



## TSC

Ace_Of_Spades said:


> Welcome SteelWorx and R_77_5555 ;-)


stunning pic


----------



## solesman

Congratulations. Lets see some pics when you can 



Meeprawr said:


> This is gone  Thanks for the tip
> 
> I wasn't able to buy this 3 years ago, and the Official Omega Boutique at Martin Place told me there was pretty much a 0% chance that I was going to find it in an AD in 2013
> 
> I saw your post yesterday by pure chance, and picked it up an hour ago


----------



## j1crimmins

Loving the 45.5 blue


----------



## TSC

Vlciudoli, yes.... same size crown


----------



## improviz

Sad to see one of our most esteemed members is leaving our club, or if you prefer, flock! Think I know why, though.... ;-)


----------



## Elwehttam

Meeprawr said:


> This is gone  Thanks for the tip I wasn't able to buy this 3 years ago, and the Official Omega Boutique at Martin Place told me there was pretty much a 0% chance that I was going to find it in an AD in 2013 I saw your post yesterday by pure chance, and picked it up an hour ago


 Aww I'm trying to find one in AUS but so far no success. May I ask how much you got it from the AD.


----------



## ACW

Omega Planet Ocean Liquidmetal World Premiere Case Crystal Caseback | eBay

Guys has anyone seen this. A liquid metal case, bezel and back. Wonder if this is real? If so this would be a good project. Purchase a new 2500 movement, bracelet,


----------



## ACW

forgot, you would still need the dial which you can't get unless you exchange...


----------



## TSC

Weird that its numbered. Wonder what happened to it? 

Or is it a bit questionable to authenticity


----------



## GaryF

I was just comparing it with mine and noticed that "world premiere" script is placed slightly more towards the centre on this one.
Also, the shot from the He valve side shows a completely different shape to the case with a much larger polished surface. If this is original, then I'd guess that it has suffered some heavy trauma and been inexpertly polished and reshaped. Besides, if original, you'd also have to wonder how it came to be available is such a package. 
There has been some variation in case-shape over the life of the PO but you'd think that such a limited run would be comprised of identical watches. 
The bezel insert looks okay but there are other things which set off alarm bells.


----------



## ACW

I just sent the seller a question about authenticity and if he has the other parts of the watch. For me it looks genuine, I checked the sellers history and they have sold a panerai and currently selling a rolex bracelet so maybe they are a watchmaker or have access to stuff from one. This could have been a damaged PO and this is all that is left. Wonder if there is a database to confirm the number.

I think it is a fake, looks like the replicas are getting better. Look at this one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/omega-planet-ocean-42mm-/261268657010


----------



## stradivari

Sorry for the noob question: is the bezel the only component with liquid metal or is it used in other parts of the watch, too? When I first started looking at the watch, I initially thought that the entire watch, save for the bracelet, was liquid metal. Watching the video on Omega's website on LM and reading this thread made me curious.
P.S. I've owned the regular PO and have lusted over the POLM.


----------



## TSC

ACW;6680306
I think it is a fake said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/omega-planet-ocean-42mm-/261268657010[/URL]


Removed. Was it a good copy?


----------



## TSC

stradivari said:


> Sorry for the noob question: is the bezel the only component with liquid metal or is it used in other parts of the watch, too? When I first started looking at the watch, I initially thought that the entire watch, save for the bracelet, was liquid metal. Watching the video on Omega's website on LM and reading this thread made me curious.
> P.S. I've owned the regular PO and have lusted over the POLM.


Just the bezel and not even all of it... Rest ceramic


----------



## GravityZ

to be precise only the numerals(yes also the markers and triangle) in the bezel. search on youtube for omega liquid metal. OMEGA Liquid Metal - YouTube


TSC said:


> Just the bezel and not even all of it... Rest ceramic


----------



## ACW

TSC said:


> Removed. Was it a good copy?


It actually looked genuine, the seller sent me a note claiming it was genuine and the dial was damaged so he could not sell that but he said he may have the hands. Not sure it is genuine now that the listing was removed.


----------



## TSC

ACW said:


> It actually looked genuine, the seller sent me a note claiming it was genuine and the dial was damaged so he could not sell that but he said he may have the hands. Not sure it is genuine now that the listing was removed.


Precisely. You gave him a nervous, probably.


----------



## ACW

TSC said:


> Precisely. You gave him a nervous, probably.


it is back up, almost worth it for the bezel if it is real.


----------



## TSC

ACW said:


> it is back up, almost worth it for the bezel if it is real.


I was talking about the other link for the PO not the LM. That's still down


----------



## woof37

It occurred to me tonight while watching the Vandy/Ole Miss game that I'd never shared my serial# or pics of my baby. (not sure why a football game made me think of watches) Bought mine from the original owner, Kashpal B., last year...good guy, good seller, and it was just about mint. Mine's in the low 600s.

(forgive the pics - I'm no photographer. the maroon "B" hat is something my alma mater and Adidas did after the Boston Marathon bombings to honor the victims...I'm very proud of it.)


----------



## kashb

Looking good mate! Glad your enjoying the watch, got to admit I do regret selling it. All you owners are very lucky, I've since had the latest blue one and nothing beats the original with ceramic dial too. Enjoy!


----------



## Luiz1978

Hello guys! I wonder if I'm too late for this party b-) 







[/URL]


----------



## woof37

I just absolutely love the blue lume on this watch. This is THE Planet Ocean to get. Beautiful lume pic on your part.


----------



## gippo

woof37 said:


> It occurred to me tonight while watching the Vandy/Ole Miss game that I'd never shared my serial# or pics of my baby. (not sure why a football game made me think of watches) Bought mine from the original owner, Kashpal B., last year...good guy, good seller, and it was just about mint. Mine's in the low 600s.
> 
> (forgive the pics - I'm no photographer. the maroon "B" hat is something my alma mater and Adidas did after the Boston Marathon bombings to honor the victims...I'm very proud of it.)
> 
> View attachment 1206016
> View attachment 1206017
> View attachment 1206018


Congrats & let's go Redsox ;-)


----------



## Ace_Of_Spades

A picture of my LM


----------



## Balazs7

*Let me join the club*

Hi Omega Fans,

I just registered to the forum after years of reading it. I did it to share my joy over getting a brand new PO LM LE. This watch has been sitting in the shopwindow - well, actually within the store - of an AD in Hungary. I have had several looks at it during the past year, but I was so much focused on the new 8500, that I have not even realized what a treasure I am looking at. In the end, after long struggle and sleepless nights I decided to go for the new SMPC in black, as I mostly wanted a watch on bracelet that I can wear with suit and the new PO just looks ridiculous on my 6.75" wrist. No so much the case size but the height of it. I think you all know this issue, so it does not require further explanation.

After getting the SMPC a month ago, it took me two weeks to fall in love with it. In the first week I was wondering if I made the right choice. That is when I started thinking of the PO 2500 LM. Funny how it goes, as I have tried on this watch together with the SMPC and the PO 8500 42mm, but at that time it did not capture me. After falling in love with the SMPC already on my wrist for two weeks, I just had to go back to the AD to look at the LM again. That was when I had learnt that there is a 10% off on all watches in September, otherwise no discount on limited editions. After trying on the LM aaaand the new PO aaand my own SMPC for maybe an hour and a half I had left with dozens of pictures on my phone and some thinking to do.

It was not the question anymore if I liked the PO LM, rather whether to get it just after buying the SMPC. Especially because being a watch enthusiasts I have a fairly long list of watches I would like to own and the SMPC and the PO LM are a tad similar looking watches, with the same movement, so not ideal from the collector perspective, both putting a sizable dent into my watch budget. On the other hand, digging up all the information on the LM and infected by the fans on this forum, I was more and more attracted to the LM. The bezel insert is not perfectly aligned, but the AD will fix it next week. Actually I am not even sure I mind so much, though usually I am ob
sessed with such faults. On this bezel it is not so obvious somehow. Maybe the colors, I don't know.

In the end I decided that if I wanted to own a PO - which I definetly did - this was my last chance to get a special one with the case dimensions that still looked good on my wrist. Being satisfied with finally coming up with a good reason to back up the purchase, I went back yesterday and got it.

As with all new expensive watches, it takes some time for me to get used to / fall in love with the watch, but after wearing it around the house for a few hours this morning I can feel that this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship.

Based on the reading I have done, I am still amazed that I could find a new one - for less than USD 4,700 - so long after introduction.


----------



## Zidane

Man...I'd snag one of these in a heartbeat if I could find one new at an AD.


----------



## GaryF

Recently got an OEM stitched rubber for mine. Looks rather nice, I think.


----------



## Balazs7

This looks amazing! Is this a genuine Omega strap? I was not aware of this one. I thought only the "rubber-looking" one is available for this PO generation.


----------



## GaryF

Yes, it is a genuine strap and was made for the 2500 with the white numerals.


----------



## Robby H

GaryF said:


> Recently got an OEM stitched rubber for mine. Looks rather nice, I think.
> 
> View attachment 1215690
> 
> View attachment 1215691


yup, i wear my PO LM LE also with that rubber strap. IT IS nice.


----------



## Balazs7

After two days of ownership and continuous use I am officially in love with the LM. I thought I love the SMPC. Well the LM is just plain gorgeous. I have two questions though. As I mentioned in my initial post, the bezel is not 100% aligned. It does not bother me a lot, but it does a little. My concern is that if anything happens to the LM bezel, it will take a long time to get a new one from Omega. Would you let an authorized workshop take it apart and adjust it? What I read, the correct approach is to install a new click spring rather than to pop out the bezel insert, but how can I be sure that the service will choose this method? So I am hesitating to get it to the workshop for this adjustment.

Also I noticed at midnight that the hour hand is maybe 3,5 minutes behind the minute hand. In other words the two not overlap perfectly at midnight. The hour hand points in the 12 o'clock direction at 12:03 and some. I also read that this is not a rare issue. Again I am hesitating to have it fixed as it requires obviously the watch to be opened. Have you experienced similar issues with the LM LE? Any suggestion / information is highly appreciated.


----------



## Vlciudoli

Regarding the bezel, please post a picture of the extent of misalignment. Unless it is terrible, I'd leave it.

however, if the hands are not in synch, I would indeed have that corrected.


----------



## Balazs7

It is not terribly off. Neither are the hands, it is just strange, never had this before on any of my other watches (Omega, Tag, Longines, Hamilton, etc).
This is how it looks at 12:

Notice how the hour hand is slightly to the left of 12?








Here it is visible, how the hour hand is aligned 4 minutes after 12.









The bezel alignment is visible on both pics. Sorry for the horizontal layout.

Does anyone have similar problem?


----------



## Vlciudoli

In my opinion, the hour hand issue appears to be minor, having seen it here. But the bezel is quite off. 

I would want it fixed. Whether it can be is another matter. 

My Sub and my SMP are very slightly off..you really have to look at them from 12, 3, 6 and 9 to see it, but my three POs are all pretty much dead on.


----------



## TSC

My LM is fine, and so was my standard PO, till the donkeys at Omega serviced it and the bezel came back slightly out. I wouldn't let them have it. It'll come back with more problems than you gave them. As well as scratches on the AR coating. Leave alone if you can live with it. If these minor things bother you, definitely don't let Omega have it.


----------



## Mr Smooth

Hello and welcome. Firstly congrats on your LE LM. They are absolutely amazing and beautiful time pieces.
Regarding the bezel and misalignment of the hands, I would personally leave it as is, as mentioned it may have other issues once you get it back.


----------



## Balazs7

Thanks for the quick answers and the warm welcome on the forum. Today I visited the service. This is a new, beautiful workshop owned by the biggest jewelry and watch retailer in Hungary. You can see the watchmakers working behind a glass wall, the other wall is plastered with certificates from Omega, Breitling, IWC trainings. I approached the lady in reception, explained my issues and told her I wished to talk to an expert. I was expecting her to insist on taking my watch to the back, but to my surprise she agreed immediately and soon I was talking to a very nice guy wearing another PO 2500.

We very quickly agreed that it is not worth to pop the watch open for adjusting this slight misalignment in the hour and minute hands. He explained that there is a risk that removing the hand will leave some kind of mark regardless of how cautiously he tries the adjustment. So this is decided and will not be messed with!

As for the bezel, he explained that the insert was glued in slightly misaligned. I told him, that I read in several places that it has to do more with the slight imperfections in the click spring and replacing that usually solves the problem. I tried to be very polite as no one likes a smart ass customer . He told me, that he disagrees but let's try. He took the watch - although I did not have my warranty papers with me - and returned within 10 minutes to show me that the situation is unchanged. The only change was that the new spring was not as firm as the old one, the bezel had a lot more playroom. I mentioned it and he told me, no problem let's put back the old one. This was done in 2 minutes. Then we agreed that if I really want to do the alignment - which I have to admit is not as bad in real life as on the pictures, since the watch is smaller - I may come back at any time. He explained that the regular PO 2500 bezel is just popped-in, but this ceramic one is glued in, so he will carefully heat it up, pop-out the insert, remove the glue residue and then glue it in in the correct position with a two-component glue, so I will have to leave the watch behind for a day.

I told him that right now I am to happy with the watch to part with it and have it disassembled, but I might return in a few days/weeks.

All in all it was a very positive experience, far better than what I was expecting based on the horror stories of others. Of course I know that bad experience gets shared more often then good ones, one more reason for me to share the story and some technical information. He even showed me the bezel removal tool which looks different to the online videos where people are popping bezels with butter knives  This is like a jar opener with a rubber inside, so pressure is applied to the outside of the bezel, like a nut-cracker and the bezel only touches rubber during the process. Sorry if this was obvious for everyone, but me.

Other than that I am utterly and irreparably in love with the watch . Last year I bought the Heuer 80th limited edition and that was similar, but I am even more passionate about this one. This PO LM is a thing of pure beauty. It took me maybe two days to soak in all the fine details and the gorgeous color of the ceramic dial and bezel. If I could keep just one of my watches, this would be it without hesitation. Oh and it is within +1 sec / day at the moment regardless of position, which is better than the still excellent 300m Ceramic I bought recently.


----------



## GTTIME

I'd watch this before letting him try to pop the insert out.






I definitely wouldn't let him try that.

My minute hands are aligned almost exactly the same as yours. Live with it.


----------



## tole

My bezel was also slightly misaligned, so had it sent to swatch group for "repair". 3 months later i got it back, and they put on a new bezel. If they pop out the insert (if possible) and insert it again then it will likely be misaligned with he grooves on the bezel. If you look at the grooves then 12, 3,6 and 9 should be exactly at a groove top. The grooves on my Rolex is actually not aligned with the bezel insert so gues its a minor thing ;-) Anyway, I would say the right way to fix it would be by trying different click springs, or changing the bezel. You could also take a click spring and remove some material from the 3 taps, but aligning these 3 would be quite difficult i guess.


----------



## 403acmash

Add me to the LM LE list! Got back from out of town to one waiting for me, patiently sitting on a shelf...

Now to size the bracelet, I promise I'll attempt some pics when I get a chance...


----------



## 403acmash

There's a quick one, at least. Can't figure out how to size it on my phone....


----------



## DennisJ

Sorry for my ignorance, but what are the differences between this one and the standard 2500?


----------



## ChronoScot

DennisJ said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but what are the differences between this one and the standard 2500?


Only the bezel, dial and caseback are different:

Bezel: Polished ceramic with inlaid numerals of "LiquidMetal" alloy, forming a "seamless" bond between the metal and the ceramic, instead of an aluminium insert
Dial: Polished ceramic with red "Seamaster" lettering and engraved ZrO2 inscription, a reference to the chemical composition of the ceramic
Caseback: inscriptions with the Limited Edition number and reference to the first ever bonding of ceramic and LiquidMetal

The changes seem quite modest when listed out in this way, but the watch itself is quite striking. Check out the pictures ;-)


----------



## GTTIME

ChronoScot said:


> Only the bezel, dial and caseback are different:
> 
> Bezel: Polished ceramic with inlaid numerals of "LiquidMetal" alloy, forming a "seamless" bond between the metal and the ceramic, instead of an aluminium insert
> Dial: Polished ceramic with red "Seamaster" lettering and engraved ZrO2 inscription, a reference to the chemical composition of the ceramic
> Caseback: inscriptions with the Limited Edition number and reference to the first ever bonding of ceramic and LiquidMetal
> 
> The changes seem quite modest when listed out in this way, but the watch itself is quite striking. Check out the pictures ;-)


The hand set is also different to match the white/blue lume.


----------



## ChronoScot

GTTIME said:


> The hand set is also different to match the white/blue lume.


Ah, great point, I forgot about the blue vs green lume colour, as well as the red tip of the second hand to match the Seamaster lettering.


----------



## ChronoScot

I've posted these photos before in other threads, but thought I'd also add them here to show that the LiquidMetal PO is more than just a pretty watch... ;-)


----------



## aznblitzzz

Hey there just took delivery of my preowned but in mint shape PO LM and must say it's a beautiful watch here a pic....





Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GaryF

Nice. Where were you?


ChronoScot said:


> I've posted these photos before in other threads, but thought I'd also add them here to show that the LiquidMetal PO is more than just a pretty watch... ;-)


----------



## The Red Goat

Congrats on the pick up, that is a beauty. Better divulge your le# to edit the list I hope to one day have my name on.


----------



## ChronoScot

GaryF said:


> Nice. Where were you?


Hey Gary, it I was on a Malaysian island in the South China Sea called Pulau Tioman. Very nice place to spend a few days if you happen to be travelling through or living in the region.


----------



## aznblitzzz

Hey there "the red goat"

Are you directing your last comment to my post? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## The Red Goat

Sorry wrong reply button, I know there's a list of owners and their serial number around here somewhere. There are alot of wis out of the 1948. This forum should definitely get some props from omega.
Enjoy that beauty, I love the glossy dial and bezel



aznblitzzz said:


> Hey there "the red goat"
> 
> Are you directing your last comment to my post?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ChronoScot

The Red Goat said:


> Sorry wrong reply button, I know there's a list of owners and their serial number around here somewhere. There are alot of wis out of the 1948. This forum should definitely get some props from omega.
> Enjoy that beauty, I love the glossy dial and bezel


Yeah, I started off the list and was maintaining it for a good while, but I lost track of it and haven't taken the time to delve through a whole load of posts to get it back up to date.

In any case, we certainly have well over 60 members here who own, or have owned, a Liquid Metal LE. Quite a number!

It's funny, I originally started this thread as a resource for all watches incorporating Liquid Metal. Sadly, there are still only five Omega models (excluding strap variations) that LM has so far been used on. Maybe there are more in the pipeline, or maybe it is just a passing fad... If so, all the better for the LE owners.

As for the Omega props idea: I quite agree!


----------



## Vlciudoli

There is only ONE Liquidmetal.... The POLMLE. !


----------



## sealy

_Re: * Official Liquid Metal Thread *_
_Number _
_0005: higgs_
_007: Daniel Craig - To be confirmed_
_0137: Robby H_
*0205: jmsrolls
0302: gippo
0862: Zaskar20
1444: Sealy
1476: farhan
1711: Ace_Of_Spades
1714: Vlciudoli
1857: Mr Smooth 
1878: caboer
1936: Anon
solesman
Andre112
vkd668
mfserge
downer
Cheshire Mark
taphil
nairb-ca
aardvarkbark
ddatta
GravityZ
A.I.
jwalther
Ultraman
tartine.74
king1412
ChronoScot
Aidanm
Dimitriy
sager
matthewmmaddox
timenut
mikkemus23
Kaner
LiquidMetalPO
improviz
sunster
Lou P
woof37... picture?
navyasw02... picture?
hsdriver
sportsmaven20
GaryF
TSC
sxt80
Steve2011
j1crimmins
Zerouali
caughtinside
tole
Jyang747*


----------



## aznblitzzz

sealy said:


> _Re: * Official Liquid Metal Thread *_
> _Number _
> _0005: higgs_
> _007: Daniel Craig - To be confirmed_
> _0137: Robby H_
> *0205: jmsrolls
> 0302: gippo
> 0862: Zaskar20
> 1444: Sealy
> 1476: farhan
> 1711: Ace_Of_Spades
> 1714: Vlciudoli
> 1857: Mr Smooth
> 1878: caboer
> 1936: Anon
> solesman
> Andre112
> vkd668
> mfserge
> downer
> Cheshire Mark
> taphil
> nairb-ca
> aardvarkbark
> ddatta
> GravityZ
> A.I.
> jwalther
> Ultraman
> tartine.74
> king1412
> ChronoScot
> Aidanm
> Dimitriy
> sager
> matthewmmaddox
> timenut
> mikkemus23
> Kaner
> LiquidMetalPO
> improviz
> sunster
> Lou P
> woof37... picture?
> navyasw02... picture?
> hsdriver
> sportsmaven20
> GaryF
> TSC
> sxt80
> Steve2011
> j1crimmins
> Zerouali
> caughtinside
> tole
> Jyang747
> aznblitzzz*


now im on the list =)


----------



## Zaskar20

Hi guys, haven't posted for a while. 

Thought I'd let you know that my LM LE started to run +10 to +15 seconds a day!

It's still within warranty so has gone to Southampton UK. They confirmed by telephone that they have received it and that the work is covered by the warranty. They gave me a completion date of mid November. I'll keep you posted as to the progress.

Cheers


----------



## Zaskar20

Oh, and whilst the warranty work is being carried out, I'm having a new crystal fitted at the cost of the part only £145.13


----------



## Zaskar20

Wow!! Southampton have called today to say the LM LE is ready!!
Pretty quick turnaround seeing as it's had a complete service! 
New crystal fitted as well.


----------



## aznblitzzz

was your crystal really that bad to warrant a change so early?



Zaskar20 said:


> Wow!! Southampton have called today to say the LM LE is ready!!
> Pretty quick turnaround seeing as it's had a complete service!
> New crystal fitted as well.


----------



## Zaskar20

aznblitzzz said:


> was your crystal really that bad to warrant a change so early?


I purchased second hand and it came with a few very faint scratches on the crystal. I managed to get a small amount knocked off the price for this. 
Returning it to Omega, still under warranty, was the perfect time to get a new one fitted as they did not charge for the fitting. This is because they would have had to fit the old crystal anyway! 
Hopefully watch will be returned 'as new'!


----------



## Zaskar20

Back from Southampton and looking good. 









Just going to keep an eye on the timekeeping over the next week or two.
One small niggle, they forgot to send my warranty card back!


----------



## GaryF

Zaskar20 said:


> I purchased second hand and it came with a few very faint scratches on the crystal. I managed to get a small amount knocked off the price for this.
> Returning it to Omega, still under warranty, was the perfect time to get a new one fitted as they did not charge for the fitting. This is because they would have had to fit the old crystal anyway!
> Hopefully watch will be returned 'as new'!


That's great to hear a nice service story. It seems that at least some service centres are beginning to understand the importance of looking after a customer _after_ the company has their money.


----------



## Cheshire Mark

Zaskar20 said:


> Hi guys, haven't posted for a while.
> 
> Thought I'd let you know that my LM LE started to run +10 to +15 seconds a day!
> 
> It's still within warranty so has gone to Southampton UK. They confirmed by telephone that they have received it and that the work is covered by the warranty. They gave me a completion date of mid November. I'll keep you posted as to the progress.
> 
> Cheers


Good luck mines been back four times, three to Southampton it wasn't until it went back to Switzerland that it came back running correct

Mark


----------



## Zaskar20

Cheshire Mark said:


> Good luck mines been back four times, three to Southampton it wasn't until it went back to Switzerland that it came back running correct
> 
> Mark


Oh dear!!!!!


----------



## LiquidMetalPO

Mine has just been sent back for service for the third time as well. Two prior services for a date wheel that was not rolling over completely. Mine went through Tourneau and they claimed it had been sent to Switzerland for service (I do not believe them). This time I know it did because Omega contacted me about it already. I guess I will be testing the level of customer service Omega provides now. Tourneau suggested a complete movement replacement. I hope it does not negatively affect the value.


----------



## Vlciudoli

It won't because:

1. No one will know
2. They are unlikely to have any significant value for many years, by which time no one will care about the new movement even if they DID know about it!


----------



## Zaskar20

Two days after receiving the watch back and all's well so far!
It has stayed within one second over both days.


----------



## gippo

;-)


----------



## Cheshire Mark

gippo said:


> ;-)


Great photo as usual

Mark


----------



## The_omegaMan

Hello Everyone, I have been reading this thread for sometime and though it was time to register. I am also a POLM (1948) owner. I have owned mine for 18 months and totally love the watch. I am unlikely to ever sell it. I think this particular watch will appreciate in value in the (very)long term because of its exclusiveness. I think anyone who owns one short of being in financial dire straits would be foolish to ever sell it. its a beautiful watch from a great company and its fantastic to be amongst others who also love and own the watch.


----------



## TSC

The_omegaMan said:


> Hello Everyone, I have been reading this thread for sometime and though it was time to register. I am also a POLM (1948) owner. I have owned mine for 18 months and totally love the watch. I am unlikely to ever sell it. I think this particular watch will appreciate in value in the (very)long term because of its exclusiveness. I think anyone who owns one short of being in financial dire straits would be foolish to ever sell it. its a beautiful watch from a great company and its fantastic to be amongst others who also love and own the watch.


Not so sure you're correct in all you say, and I am going to sell mine because I never wear it.

It's just not different enough to the standard one in my opinion, and not worth scratching up.

If you only own the LM version then it's a different story but if you own both, then it doesn't warrant owning both of them.


----------



## chris344

LiquidMetalPO said:


> Mine has just been sent back for service for the third time as well. Two prior services for a date wheel that was not rolling over completely. Mine went through Tourneau and they claimed it had been sent to Switzerland for service (I do not believe them). This time I know it did because Omega contacted me about it already. I guess I will be testing the level of customer service Omega provides now. Tourneau suggested a complete movement replacement. I hope it does not negatively affect the value.


My SMPc went to Southampton due to dust under the crystal, it came back in worse condition then I had sent it, the date wheel would get stuck half way until 5am and it started running very oddly.

Sent back with a letter of complaint, had a customer service manager on the case. Turns out they actually damaged the movement. It was returned to me having had parts replaced and a full service but came back with even more damage even though they fully refurbished it.

In the end Gold Smiths swapped it for a brand new watch.


----------



## aznblitzzz

Hey there was just browsing on ebay and spotted a LMPO for sale...but i got a question regarding serial numbers...this particuliar watch is numbered after mines but the serial number seems kinda low compared to mines...it starts with 81XXX whereas mines is around the 85XXX range...can anyone explain to me why a watch that was numbered after mines seems to be with a serial number that is way earlier then mines?

ive read up and it says that the serial number from omega really isnt a good indication of the date it was made..cause they could of used an older case...just curious...

heres the link to the watch in question...

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Limited Edition 222 30 42 20 01 | eBay


----------



## arbeitsgesetz

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und wäre für eine Auskunft dankbar. Ich bin auf der Suche nach der PO liquidmetal, Chronometer, schwarz, 45 mm. Auf der Omega-Homepage ist sie zu finden. In der Boutique in Berlin sagte man mir jedoch, dass es sie nicht mehr gäbe. Kann mir jemand helfen?

Herzlichen Dank im voraus.

Ralf


----------



## arbeitsgesetz

arbeitsgesetz said:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin neu hier im Forum und wäre für eine Auskunft dankbar. Ich bin auf der Suche nach der PO liquidmetal, Chronometer, schwarz, 45 mm. Auf der Omega-Homepage ist sie zu finden. In der Boutique in Berlin sagte man mir jedoch, dass es sie nicht mehr gäbe. Kann mir jemand helfen?
> 
> Herzlichen Dank im voraus.
> 
> Ralf


Sorry, I am in a german forum, too. Here my problem in english: I would like to buy a PO liquid metal, chronometer, black, 45 mm. On the Omega-Homepage I can find it. But in my Boutique in Berlin I was told that it is not available anymore. Can anybody help?

Kind regards

Ralf


----------



## TSC

The LM LE on this thread is only a 42 and is not available anymore. Well, rarely anyway. 

Are you just talking about the newer LM?


----------



## GaryF

arbeitsgesetz said:


> Sorry, I am in a german forum, too. Here my problem in english: I would like to buy a PO liquid metal, chronometer, black, 45 mm. On the Omega-Homepage I can find it. But in my Boutique in Berlin I was told that it is not available anymore. Can anybody help?
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Ralf


We do not allow "wanted to buy" posts in the forum but, in this case, it doesn't matter as the watch you describe does not exist. There has never been a black LM 45mm.


----------



## arbeitsgesetz

What a pity. Thanx for your help.


----------



## Ace_Of_Spades

:-d


----------



## solesman

Just a pic I took of mine the other day.










Cheers,

Dan


----------



## GaryF

Crikey, Dan. I hope that's not a wrist shot!



solesman said:


> Just a pic I took of mine the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dan


----------



## solesman

Haha! No it isn't Gary! 😝


----------



## Vlciudoli

Realising that my collection is somewhat repetitive, I decided to move the POLMLE and the POXL. 

I just suddenly feel that there is something a bit sad about lovely watches not being worn. Anyone else had that feeling?


----------



## Mikegpd

Vlciudoli said:


> Realising that my collection is somewhat repetitive, I decided to move the POLMLE and the POXL.
> 
> I just suddenly feel that there is something a bit sad about lovely watches not being worn. Anyone else had that feeling?


Yes I know what you mean. What are you after now?


----------



## Vlciudoli

I've been looking at Doxa 1200 models but honestly I need to take a break from this indulgent consumerism!!


----------



## GaryF

That makes sense if your collection is repetitive. Ship out some of the nice watches and get in one that isn't so nice. Variety is the spice of life. ;-)


----------



## Vlciudoli

For all the hype about desirability, and the search to find one, I have to say the responses I've received on my for sale thread can be counted on the fingers of one foot!

I suspect this might be one to mothball and try again in a few years!


----------



## TSC

Vlciudoli said:


> For all the hype about desirability, and the search to find one, I have to say the responses I've received on my for sale thread can be counted on the fingers of one foot!
> 
> I suspect this might be one to mothball and try again in a few years!


This is not an isolated case... They're not as sought after as people will have you believe.


----------



## tole

Vlciudoli said:


> For all the hype about desirability, and the search to find one, I have to say the responses I've received on my for sale thread can be counted on the fingers of one foot!
> 
> I suspect this might be one to mothball and try again in a few years!


Could it be the price you are requesting that scares the people? It would definitely scare me


----------



## TSC

tole said:


> Could it be the price you are requesting that scares the people? It would definitely scare me


I'd say that was the price of a man who was not too bothered about letting it go.... one way or the other. But even mine, which was on for a lot less had no bites either, so think it's more the draw of the watch these days.

Edit: just viewed
Plus, the FS thread needs pics


----------



## ChronoScot

Vlciudoli said:


> For all the hype about desirability, and the search to find one, I have to say the responses I've received on my for sale thread can be counted on the fingers of one foot!
> 
> I suspect this might be one to mothball and try again in a few years!


Wasn't the original RRP more than £1000 less than the price in your listing? That might explain the lack of interest... :think:


----------



## Vlciudoli

All fair comments,and I'm not desperate to sell. And I have invited offers! 

I know that when I was looking for one, as a serious buyer, I'd have made an offer...nothing ventured etc etc


----------



## timenut

Vlciudoli said:


> For all the hype about desirability, and the search to find one, I have to say the responses I've received on my for sale thread can be counted on the fingers of one foot!
> 
> I suspect this might be one to mothball and try again in a few years!


I'd say that the thread needs some nicely taken photos so that potential buyers can clearly see the condition of the watch.. and yes, the price scares me as well.

I posted mine for sale about a year back, and though I have marked that I have since sold it, I still get the occasional query.


----------



## ConElPueblo

ChronoScot said:


> Wasn't the original RRP more than £1000 less than the price in your listing? That might explain the lack of interest... :think:


I was interested as well, until I saw what the price was..!


----------



## Vlciudoli

It amazes me that people who have amassed the resources to join fora, but expensive trinkets and operate laptops etc are unable to raise the courage to 'make an offer' because a price seems high!


----------



## ConElPueblo

Vlciudoli said:


> It amazes me that people who have amassed the resources to join fora, but expensive trinkets and operate laptops etc are unable to raise the courage to 'make an offer' because a price seems high!


It's a two-way process, isn't it though? I would hesitate to address a seller who is offering something second-hand at a price which is higher than the undiscounted from-new retail price, under a year after the purchase. It makes the impression that the seller has only bought the good iot make a profit, which I find sligthly unseemly.

...If the seller on top of that then had put together an advert focussing only on the rarity of the ware, offering no information on the subject in question other than the inclusion of a minor spare part, neglecting to post even a single photo or any information such as size or material of the product - then yes, I would probably, and have, eclected not to "raise the courage". Neither does the jab at the other forum-user who had reported the seller previously make the vendor seem more sympathetic. "Buying the seller", you know?

Luckily the seller in question isn't desperate. Maybe some particularly courageous laptop operator will contact him with a realistic offer, whatever that may be. |>

Others, who construct their sales posts differently, have better results.


----------



## Vlciudoli

If someone wants one, they will enquire. The watch IS rare, this one IS still under warranty, and a look at my collection will give a strong indication as to why this might be for sale. I bought it BEFORE my PO42 and I find I prefer the standard watch. 

The POLMLE is just not to my taste, but as I don't need the money, I'm happy to wait for a price that pleases me. I genuinely thought that there were people looking for one, but it seems not. This is as close to a new one as you are likely to find, it has a receipt dated 2013. 

Its a lovely watch but it is a little too refined or me. I've swung from loving it to being neutral about it, and back again. I think that's not uncommon with those who own both this and standard models. 

I will try not to comment anymore, lest I be seen as trying to sell on the Omega section!


----------



## Rovelty 48

Can I join??


----------



## solesman

Always nice to see a new owner. May I ask what your number is roughly? 


Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Rovelty 48

solesman said:


> Always nice to see a new owner. May I ask what your number is roughly?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dan


Hi Dan. The number is 1XX7


----------



## solesman

Welcome to the exclusive POLMLE club 


Cheers,

Dan


----------



## gippo

Feliz Navidad ! ;-)


----------



## Zaskar20

Just want to make members, or potential members, of this thread aware that the replicas of the LE coming out of China now are particularly good.


----------



## nkc

those this qualify


----------



## ChronoScot

nkc said:


> those this qualify
> View attachment 1323882


Wow, is that the Ceragold Planet Ocean?

[assuming it is] Technically it doesn't "qualify" for this thread given that the numerals aren't formed from LiquidMetal, rather something more expensive, namely gold.

Nice to to see a photo of one though.


----------



## solesman

I tried on that watch earlier this year. Its VERY heavy indeed. Makes a real statement. Thanks for posting.


----------



## nkc

ChronoScot said:


> Wow, is that the Ceragold Planet Ocean?
> 
> [assuming it is] Technically it doesn't "qualify" for this thread given that the numerals aren't formed from LiquidMetal, rather something more expensive, namely gold.
> 
> Nice to to see a photo of one though.


yes it is indeed......

@solesman, it is very heavy as u observed, have had it since august 1 this year and i guess am still in the honeymoon stage.... a lovely piece


----------



## Alex_TA

nkc said:


> yes it is indeed......
> 
> @solesman, it is very heavy as u observed, have had it since august 1 this year and i guess am still in the honeymoon stage.... a lovely piece


 Fantastic piece.


----------



## nkc

Alex_TA said:


> Fantastic piece.


Thank you


----------



## nkc

another shot


----------



## solesman

Wow!!! Love it 


Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Zaskar20

I love it too


----------



## nkc

solesman said:


> Wow!!! Love it
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dan


Gracias



Zaskar20 said:


> I love it too


Gracias


----------



## solesman

Please photo the beautiful caseback for us?


----------



## nkc

sure, here you go


----------



## nkc

Lume Shot


----------



## solesman

nkc said:


> sure, here you go
> 
> View attachment 1324836
> View attachment 1324837
> View attachment 1324838


Wow wow wow! Beautiful 

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## nkc

Thanks Dan


----------



## Elwehttam

To kick off 2014 here's mine.

Number 042X/1948


----------



## solesman

Even though I own one of these beautifies, I never get tired of looking at photos of them. What a watch


----------



## gippo

Elwehttam said:


> To kick off 2014 here's mine.
> 
> Number 042X/1948
> 
> View attachment 1347833


Welcome,congratulations :-!


----------



## LiquidMetalPO

It is with a heavy heart that I must report I am no longer an owner of an Omega Planet Ocean Limited Edition Liquid Metal. Since six months after I acquired mine (number 660) I had issues with the date wheel sticking. At first the date stopped switching exactly at midnight and started turning over at 12:10. Its a quickset date so it should snap at midnight and when I first bought it it worked perfectly. I sent it into Tourneau (where I purchased it) and they sent it back to Omega for repair. When the watch came back (8 weeks later) it was beautifully polished but 4 days after receiving it the date would not change over at all. It would get stuck in between dates and then around 5 in the afternoon the date would completely change over. I sent it back to Tourneau, they sent it to Omega, Omega "tested" it, declared it was running fine and sent it back (no polishing). I complained that the problem was not the timing (it kept perfect time), but it was the date wheel. I was told it was fixed and a day later the date wheel was stuck again. I sent it back to Tourneau who sent it back to Omega and Omega "tested" it again. Omega returned the watch to Tourneau who gave it to me and said it was working properly now. A day later the date wheel was sticking again.

I contacted Omega directly and the customer service was, to put it politely, lacking. They continued to tell me their records indicated that the watch was "fine" even though I sent them a picture of the stuck date wheel. Luckily, since I purchased the piece from Tourneau I was able to get a full credit (cash refund would have been better but it was 20 months after purchase). The customer service at Omega really turned me off but now I am a proud Rolex Submariner owner. Stay away from the watch number 660 - its a fair warning.


----------



## Angun

Good looking watch. I love this thread. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## solesman

Sorry to hear about your PO and bad experience. Thankfully your AD came through and you now have a watch your happy with 



LiquidMetalPO said:


> It is with a heavy heart that I must report I am no longer an owner of an Omega Planet Ocean Limited Edition Liquid Metal. Since six months after I acquired mine (number 660) I had issues with the date wheel sticking. At first the date stopped switching exactly at midnight and started turning over at 12:10. Its a quickset date so it should snap at midnight and when I first bought it it worked perfectly. I sent it into Tourneau (where I purchased it) and they sent it back to Omega for repair. When the watch came back (8 weeks later) it was beautifully polished but 4 days after receiving it the date would not change over at all. It would get stuck in between dates and then around 5 in the afternoon the date would completely change over. I sent it back to Tourneau, they sent it to Omega, Omega "tested" it, declared it was running fine and sent it back (no polishing). I complained that the problem was not the timing (it kept perfect time), but it was the date wheel. I was told it was fixed and a day later the date wheel was stuck again. I sent it back to Tourneau who sent it back to Omega and Omega "tested" it again. Omega returned the watch to Tourneau who gave it to me and said it was working properly now. A day later the date wheel was sticking again.
> 
> I contacted Omega directly and the customer service was, to put it politely, lacking. They continued to tell me their records indicated that the watch was "fine" even though I sent them a picture of the stuck date wheel. Luckily, since I purchased the piece from Tourneau I was able to get a full credit (cash refund would have been better but it was 20 months after purchase). The customer service at Omega really turned me off but now I am a proud Rolex Submariner owner. Stay away from the watch number 660 - its a fair warning.


----------



## LiquidMetalPO

Thank you Dan. BTW - I have the limited edition box if anyone is missing one. I bought it for $50 plus shipping so I'd be happy to pass it on to another owner if they need/want it for the same price.


----------



## Vlciudoli

Changing at 1210 isn't that unreasonable. Good luck in your quest for perfection, it isn't there but you'll have fun trying.


----------



## GaryF

LiquidMetalPO said:


> It is with a heavy heart that I must report I am no longer an owner of an Omega Planet Ocean Limited Edition Liquid Metal. Since six months after I acquired mine (number 660) I had issues with the date wheel sticking. At first the date stopped switching exactly at midnight and started turning over at 12:10. Its a quickset date so it should snap at midnight and when I first bought it it worked perfectly. I sent it into Tourneau (where I purchased it) and they sent it back to Omega for repair. When the watch came back (8 weeks later) it was beautifully polished but 4 days after receiving it the date would not change over at all. It would get stuck in between dates and then around 5 in the afternoon the date would completely change over. I sent it back to Tourneau, they sent it to Omega, Omega "tested" it, declared it was running fine and sent it back (no polishing). I complained that the problem was not the timing (it kept perfect time), but it was the date wheel. I was told it was fixed and a day later the date wheel was stuck again. I sent it back to Tourneau who sent it back to Omega and Omega "tested" it again. Omega returned the watch to Tourneau who gave it to me and said it was working properly now. A day later the date wheel was sticking again.
> 
> I contacted Omega directly and the customer service was, to put it politely, lacking. They continued to tell me their records indicated that the watch was "fine" even though I sent them a picture of the stuck date wheel. Luckily, since I purchased the piece from Tourneau I was able to get a full credit (cash refund would have been better but it was 20 months after purchase). The customer service at Omega really turned me off but now I am a proud Rolex Submariner owner. Stay away from the watch number 660 - its a fair warning.


From Omega's website:


> OMEGA uses the slow and the quick date-change systems:
> 
> Slow date-change on calibres 1128, 1150-1-2, 1164, 1270, 1379, 1400, 1424, 1426, 1429, 1430, 1432, 1438, 1441, 1449, 1479, 1530, 1532, 1538, 1675, 1866, 2520, 2600, 2628, 3603, 3606.
> 
> OMEGA uses the slow date-change system so that the date-change is clearly visible around midnight and that there is no confusion as to the moment of the date-change. The date of the ending day can be seen in full until 11.30 pm. At midnight, the date of the ending day is still entirely visible at the bottom of the date window, with the new date appearing at the top of the window. Then, the new date moves down through the window and the previous day's date gradually disappears. This operation is completed between 1 and 3 am.
> 
> Avoid changing the date manually between 8 pm and 2 am, since this is the period during which the automatic date-change is in operation.
> 
> Quick date-change on calibres 1120, 2300, 2500, 2601, 2610, 2627, 3221, 3301-3, 3304, 3320, 3313, 3612, 3888, 3890, 8500, 8501, 8520, 8521, 8601, 8611
> 
> OMEGA uses the quick date-change system, which starts to change the date at about 11.30 pm and comes to its end at 00.10 am. The date of the ending day can be seen in full until 11.50 pm. Between a period of 10 minutes before and after midnight, the calendar jumps and lets appear the date of the next day.
> 
> Avoid changing the date manually between 08 pm and 2 am, since this is the period during which the automatic date-change is in operation.


"Quickset" actually has nothing to do with the speed of the change. It refers to the method of setting the date.

As you can see, the 2500 falls into the "quick change" category but, if you read the details, you'll see that this does not mean instantaneous. The reasons that they have made the change slower are given and are actually pretty sound. If it originally "snapped" over at midnight, then _that_ was the aberrant behaviour but it sounds like the watch was running properly at the time you decided to move it on.


----------



## H2KA

Just got mine a couple of days ago..


----------



## solesman

Congrats on your PO. Did you pick it up brand new for an AD/boutique or pre owned?


----------



## H2KA

Thanks.. I got it preowned.. Watch only but it is in great condition..


----------



## solesman

It certainly is looking good


----------



## aznblitzzz

congrats on the recent acquisition....i must say i never get tired of looking at these LMPO looks great everytime you look at it...hope you got a good deal on that one seeing as how its missing the box etc...

i hope you at least got the proper cards with the watch ....enjoy the watch i know i do with mines everytime i wear it


----------



## H2KA

Thanks.. Unfortunately no box and no paper either.. But I think the price is reasonable..


----------



## solesman

LiquidMetalPO said:


> Thank you Dan. BTW - I have the limited edition box if anyone is missing one. I bought it for $50 plus shipping so I'd be happy to pass it on to another owner if they need/want it for the same price.





H2KA said:


> Thanks.. Unfortunately no box and no paper either.. But I think the price is reasonable..


Here you go. A box and now you can try contacting Omega to get some cards. Good luck


----------



## H2KA

solesman said:


> Here you go. A box and now you can try contacting Omega to get some cards. Good luck


Thanks.. PM sent and awaiting reply..


----------



## m3yosh

Here's a quick shot of mine. Picked her up today!


----------



## solesman

Now your just teasing!!:-!


----------



## m3yosh

Hehe Sorry, not my intention -- I was just over zealous about taking pictures yesterday. I haven't been this happy about a watch in a while!


----------



## Tillers

m3yosh said:


> Hehe Sorry, not my intention -- I was just over zealous about taking pictures yesterday. I haven't been this happy about a watch in a while!


At least since the last watch:-d

Kidding, I'm just jealous:-!


----------



## solesman

Tillers said:


> At least since the last watch:-d
> 
> Kidding, I'm just jealous:-!


Hilarious!! Haha  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m3yosh

Tillers said:


> At least since the last watch:-d
> 
> Kidding, I'm just jealous:-!





solesman said:


> Hilarious!! Haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny, sad, yet true... All at the same time! :-d All good though, my fellow Omega friends.b-)


----------



## ChronoScot




----------



## Luiz1978




----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby H

H2KA said:


> Just got mine a couple of days ago..


Hi Jus, welcome to the club bro !


----------



## gippo

We love this watch :-!


----------



## solesman

Robby H said:


> Hi Jus, welcome to the club bro !


Welcome to the club Robby. She's a beauty. Enjoy in greet health


----------



## godsrival

Hi everyone,

I'm a new owner of liquid metal and also a new member here 

Cheers


----------



## solesman

godsrival said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a new owner of liquid metal and also a new member here
> 
> Cheers
> 
> View attachment 1437056


Welcome to the club. Which PO did you wind up getting?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## godsrival

@solesman: i got the liquid metal as shown in the picture


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sorry my eyes are squat today! lol very nice piece. Mine says hi 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## threeputt

My newest addition. Sorry pic did not post.


----------



## solesman

threeputt said:


> My newest addition. Sorry pic did not post.


Post another man! Don't tease us 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## threeputt

Here it is, think I did it correctly this time. My first Omega.


----------



## Fire99

threeputt said:


> View attachment 1437221
> 
> 
> Here it is, think I did it correctly this time.


Great looking watch! Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## gippo

This we consider liquidmetal ? :-d


----------



## solesman

threeputt said:


> View attachment 1437221
> 
> 
> Here it is, think I did it correctly this time. My first Omega.


Very nice indeed!! Love that blue strap also 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

gippo said:


> This we consider liquidmetal ? :-d
> View attachment 1437240


I guess so :-d

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## godsrival

I would like to share again more of my PO liquid metal macro shot. I am very impressed with this watch detailing. This is certainly a different level of the 2500 calibre PO.









































I hope you guys enjoyed my picture. Thanks


----------



## ChronoScot

gippo said:


> This we consider liquidmetal ? :-d


Yes indeed! Finally another watch using this much vaunted material is introduced. I believe the total model count is still only six, not including different strap variants of the same watch [LE, PO Ti 37.5, PO Ti 42, PO Ti 45.5, POC Ti, SM 300].


----------



## aardvarkbark

I added the blue ti 42mm this week; repost of LE LM but on new blue strap...


----------



## solesman

godsrival said:


> I would like to share again more of my PO liquid metal macro shot. I am very impressed with this watch detailing. This is certainly a different level of the 2500 calibre PO.
> 
> View attachment 1438391
> 
> 
> View attachment 1438392
> 
> 
> View attachment 1438393
> 
> 
> View attachment 1438394
> 
> 
> View attachment 1438395
> 
> 
> I hope you guys enjoyed my picture. Thanks


I never tire of photos of this watch even if I do own it. Thanks for posting 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

aardvarkbark said:


> I added the blue ti 42mm this week; repost of LE LM but on new blue strap...
> 
> View attachment 1438505
> 
> 
> View attachment 1438506


Your photo is making want a Ti PO again John. Must stay away! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## threeputt

solesman said:


> Your photo is making want a Ti PO again John. Must stay away!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that an Omega croc strap in blue?? Got a link to where you bought it??


----------



## gippo

aardvarkbark said:


> I added the blue ti 42mm this week; repost of LE LM but on new blue strap...
> 
> View attachment 1438505
> 
> 
> View attachment 1438506


Beautiful in particular with the coco blue,In a few months I hope so too in a second LM :-d


----------



## aardvarkbark

threeputt said:


> Is that an Omega croc strap in blue?? Got a link to where you bought it??


No, it's an unmarked aftermarket that I picked up from another member in the sales forum who picked it up from another member when he bought a watch from him. Thought to be possibly from peter.watchacc, but Peter is presently out of navy skins.


----------



## aardvarkbark

solesman said:


> Your photo is making want a Ti PO again John. Must stay away!


You get no sympathy from me. You started this. Whose left hand is this, huh?...

















So, a few weeks ago, my LE LM somehow figured out not only how to sneak out of the watch box at night, but also how to log on to the computer (my golden retriever won't admit she's an accomplice, but she looks away whenever I ask her about it, so I'm pretty sure she had a hand/paw in this)...

And so for the past few weeks, all I've heard from my LE LM is how she thinks this blue thing is her long lost brother from which she was forcibly separated at birth, and how, unless I rectify this situation and bring them back together, she just may refuse to continue to perform within COSC specs (NOOOOOO!!!!!)

I had no choice in this matter.

But let's be real clear about just whose photo started all this, shall we?


----------



## solesman

John I'm guilty as charged! But it's true about them being long lost siblings  and these photos are doing wonders for my wallet that is sat shivering on the bedside table! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimithesaint

Just had to post a few pics as a new and proud member of the LM club!!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aardvarkbark

Jimithesaint said:


> Just had to post a few pics as a new and proud member of the LM club!!....


This nicely shows how the dial changes from cobalt to navy to black, a nice and unexpected (for me) feature of this piece.


----------



## Jimithesaint

It's a true chameleon!! I was wondering how the dial would look compared to the textured dial of my black 8500 and if it would appear too shiney but it fits perfectly with the bezel in both gloss and colour IMO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aznblitzzz

Sunday morning drive =)










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic-Matt

*Anyone else have these 2 WEIRD features?*

Hey guys, I just got mine at the beginning of the week, absolutely love it! BUT, there are 2 peculiarities about this watch, and Im wondering if you any of you could chime in on this after checking your own:

1. If I shine a UV light onto the watch dial, all hands and bezel dot shine blue, but all the markets shine green! As soon as I take the UV light off, everything glows the same blue (turquoise) colour that it supposed to.

2. My watch seems to have instant date change!!! I thought the calibre 2500 had a slow date change? I kid you not, at 7 mins past midnight (without fail) the date snaps right over, 100% Rolex style!

If anyone of you proud owners out there get either of these 2 things, I'd love to hear back from you! Ive searched long and hard out there and cant find any info on either of these two WEIRD but possibly wonderful features of this watch!?

Oh yes, and please put me on the "owners list"... I do love this watch! I now have one of the 7 that were originally sold in Spain.


----------



## aznblitzzz

Welcome aboard magic Matt

Its a real beauty for sure enjoy in good health

I duno about seeing green when shining the uvlight on all I see is the blue turquoise color 

As for the date change mines does the same thing as well



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gippo

;-)


----------



## solesman

*Re: Anyone else have these 2 WEIRD features?*



Magic-Matt said:


> Hey guys, I just got mine at the beginning of the week, absolutely love it! BUT, there are 2 peculiarities about this watch, and Im wondering if you any of you could chime in on this after checking your own:
> 
> 1. If I shine a UV light onto the watch dial, all hands and bezel dot shine blue, but all the markets shine green! As soon as I take the UV light off, everything glows the same blue (turquoise) colour that it supposed to.
> 
> 2. My watch seems to have instant date change!!! I thought the calibre 2500 had a slow date change? I kid you not, at 7 mins past midnight (without fail) the date snaps right over, 100% Rolex style!
> 
> If anyone of you proud owners out there get either of these 2 things, I'd love to hear back from you! Ive searched long and hard out there and cant find any info on either of these two WEIRD but possibly wonderful features of this watch!?
> 
> Oh yes, and please put me on the "owners list"... I do love this watch! I now have one of the 7 that were originally sold in Spain.
> 
> View attachment 1479402


Congrats on your PO Matt. It's a very special watch. My PO also changes but at 1 minute past midnight.

Mine says hi.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACW

After many years of regret, I have finally tracked one down! Can't believe my excitement as I opened the box and now have the LE to join my other LM's! Once I get home this weekend I will get some pictures of the current Omega family!


----------



## solesman

ACW said:


> After many years of regret, I have finally tracked one down! Can't believe my excitement as I opened the box and now have the LE to join my other LM's! Once I get home this weekend I will get some pictures of the current Omega family!


Big congrats sir!! I saw one for sale on flea bay which Andrew from in here is selling. Was it that one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACW

solesman said:


> Big congrats sir!! I saw one for sale on flea bay which Andrew from in here is selling. Was it that one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, I saw the one on the bay but asking price was a little high. Got this one from a seller on another board.


----------



## Magic-Matt

Guys, I've already asked this once but I think folks may have overlooked it. I'm itching to know this from other 1948 PO LM LE owners:

If you shine a UV-Light onto your dial do you get your markers glowing in *GREEN* and the 3 hands and bezel dot in *BLUE*??? (When the UV-Light is removed all glows the usual *TURQUOISE*)

*PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE* can someone confirm that they also get this...? Dying to know if this is one off, a factory mix up, or a standard issue thing!

Thanks to all and enjoy those amazing watches! :-!


----------



## Robby H

Magic-Matt said:


> Guys, I've already asked this once but I think folks may have overlooked it. I'm itching to know this from other 1948 PO LM LE owners:
> 
> If you shine a UV-Light onto your dial do you get your markers glowing in *GREEN* and the 3 hands and bezel dot in *BLUE*??? (When the UV-Light is removed all glows the usual *TURQUOISE*)
> 
> *PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE* can someone confirm that they also get this...? Dying to know if this is one off, a factory mix up, or a standard issue thing!
> 
> Thanks to all and enjoy those amazing watches! :-!


Yes, you are absolutely correct !
my PO LM LE is just the same. When i shoot it with the UV light, the lume on the three hands all become blue, while the all markers appearing green.
its hard to capture on camera, but its so clear to see with our own eyes.
after i try and try capturing with my camera, then i found out how to capture it....just focus the camera to other direction, make it out of focus to the watch, and it showed :


----------



## Magic-Matt

Robby H said:


> Yes, you are absolutely correct !
> my PO LM LE is just the same. When i shoot it with the UV light, the lume on the three hands all become blue, while the all markers appearing green.
> its hard to capture on camera, but its so clear to see with our own eyes.
> after i try and try capturing with my camera, then i found out how to capture it....just focus the camera to other direction, make it out of focus to the watch, and it showed :


Awesome, really glad someone finally tried this out! Its obviously the factory's "little hidden secret" then as none of the other PO's seem to do this. Nice little extra to add to the LM LE list then! 

I also had the same issue trying to capture it on camera (as it was just displaying the same colour), you're obviously a better photographer than me and managed to find the sweet spot! ;-)


----------



## GaryF

One day, when POLMLEs are worth the equivalent of a medium-sized chateau, this will be a good way to spot imposters.


----------



## Robby H

Magic-Matt said:


> Awesome, really glad someone finally tried this out! Its obviously the factory's "little hidden secret" then as none of the other PO's seem to do this. Nice little extra to add to the LM LE list then!
> ;-)


Agreed, it probably IS the "hidden secret hint" that the incoming PO 8500 will have two colours lume on the marker and hands (at that time when they released the lm le, po 8500 is not yet released).

From the look, po lm le is really has similar looks to the 8500, and it is thinner than 8500 (which i like).
And if im not mistaken, po lm le is probably the only po2500 with clear colorless double AR same as po8500. (The regular po 2500's AR has a blue hue that i dont really like)
So.....IT IS awesome !


----------



## GaryF

Robby H said:


> And if im not mistaken, po lm le is probably the only po2500 with clear colorless double AR same as po8500. (The regular po 2500's AR has a blue hue that i dont really like)


Earlier ones had blue, later ones had white.


----------



## PSB85

Hi Guys

A Lume Shot to share.

Best Regards
Shawn


----------



## PSB85

Hi all

Another attempt to crop it via paint. original file was too big.


----------



## solesman

PSB85 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> A Lume Shot to share.
> 
> Best Regards
> Shawn


I love the all blue lume. Separates it from the other PO's. The green minute hand on the 8500 bugs me and it looks weird. I get why Omega did it but most people don't use the PO as intended so it's pointless and ruins the aesthetics IMHO.


----------



## Ace_Of_Spades

A dark photo :-d


----------



## Gismo

Thanks to nactex for pointing me in this direction.
This proud new owner of No 63 has joined the iconic ranks of the PO LM LE squad, waiting for delivery sometime next week, i'll post the piccies when i get watch


----------



## gippo

Congratulations and welcome to the club,waiting for the pictures of your beautiful LM ;-)


----------



## sarir97

#1648 in 95%+ condition and still under warranty just purchased from another forum! Count me as a proud new member.


----------



## GaryF

Don't forget the deal. We'll give you "likes" but you have to give us pix!


----------



## gippo

GaryF said:


> Don't forget the deal. We'll give you "likes" but you have to give us pix!


Welcome :-d


----------



## solesman

sarir97 said:


> #1648 in 95%+ condition and still under warranty just purchased from another forum! Count me as a proud new member.


You picked up the last one? So cool! Can't wait to see photos


----------



## gippo

solesman said:


> You picked up the last one? So cool! Can't wait to see photos


The last one is 1948 ;-)


----------



## sarir97

#1648 says hello:


----------



## GaryF

Congrats. How are you finding it?


sarir97 said:


> #1648 says hello:


----------



## solesman

gippo said:


> The last one is 1948 ;-)


Whoops I misread his post in all my excitement :-d


----------



## Gismo

And finally, the watch arrived in great condition, but, was needing resized so had to wait a few more days for my watch kit off eBay, today is the day i get to wear this beauty:-

0063 is in the house


----------



## solesman

Big congrats!! She's a keeper!!


----------



## Jimithesaint

I want one!!! Many congrats!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gismo

So, according to the spec sheet this watch is uni directional, however, i can only turn it anti clockwise, is this correct?


----------



## gippo

Gismo said:


> So, according to the spec sheet this watch is uni directional, however, i can only turn it anti clockwise, is this correct?


Welcome to the club...certainly, all the diver have this property :-!


----------



## solesman

Yep unidirectional means it moves only one way which is anti clockwise


----------



## Gismo

Thanks folks, this watch has turned into my daily driver


----------



## solesman

Gismo said:


> Thanks folks, this watch has turned into my daily driver


It has that appeal!


----------



## metalgear

I just met someone with a limited edition PO with a cracked bezel in 2 places. its not visible at first glance because the cracks are really fine, and gets easily hidden away by a light fingerprint smear, but under a loupe it looked exactly like how a crack would look on a porcelain dish or cup.

the first one occured at the 12 o'clock lume dot from the outer edge to the inner edge breaking the bezel into 5 parts with the smallest central part chipped off.

the second one was at the number in "50", joining the the outer edge to the inner edge through the number "5" (skirting the perimer of the figure).

without the loupe i hadn't noticed either as the cracks are really fine, but I am also at the age where I am feeling it difficult to focus on objects near to me.

also anyone know how much omega charges to replace the bezel and/or insert that fits the Limited Edition LMPO? is it the same as the ones found on the 8500's or is it really limited to 1948 pieces?


----------



## solesman

He should return to a boutique and they will send away for fix. Not sure on price but Omega will keep old bezel and replace with new.


----------



## Jimithesaint

That's pretty scary stuff...my LM is a daily wearer as well!!! . (


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear

Jimithesaint said:


> That's pretty scary stuff...my LM is a daily wearer as well!!! . (
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it looks like this may be a one-off as i can't find much information about the cost of replacing the liquidmetal bezel, only one unverified post somewher on the interweb citing an estimated GBP 400 replacement cost.

so don't worry and wear it as you would. i'm just curious to see if/how omega supports owners of limited editions - are these watches adored by the company and provided preferential treatment or are owners penalized because of the low numbers of limited editions.

in any case, owner has decided to keep it as it is for fear of high replacement costs and hope that a replacement part becomes available through dealers etc. soon


----------



## Jimithesaint

Wow! Mine is a non LE LM bezel so hopefully I wouldn't have as many snags sourcing a new one should the worse happen but I had completely bought into the durability of LM bezels hence my concern!!
My 42mm PO LM ti is five months old now and I've been keeping close tabs on it,i would imagine it would cost a fair bit to replace one assuming you could even get a LE LM bezel!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jumperjohn

Jimithesaint said:


> Wow! Mine is a non LE LM bezel so hopefully I wouldn't have as many snags sourcing a new one should the worse happen but I had completely bought into the durability of LM bezels hence my concern!!
> My 42mm PO LM ti is five months old now and I've been keeping close tabs on it,i would imagine it would cost a fair bit to replace one assuming you could even get a LE LM bezel!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really wouldn't worry about it. The 'cracks' could well be witness marks from another material that the watch came into contact with. I can't find a single episode of any liquid metal bezel failing.

Enjoy!


----------



## metalgear

That said if you have a loupe it might worthwhile to give it a check to be sure. Given that these babies have a 4 year international warranty, and who knows - perhaps Omega may cover this under their warranty if they think this is a flagship model with a structural design defect.


----------



## Jimithesaint

That's a good point!! I guess you might have problems proving it wasn't through some kind of misuse though!! I do however check the bezel with a loupe periodically, less out of paranoia more from wonderment....sad but true!!!!!   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear

Haha that's the spirit, it's still an awesome piece of work.

If you're looking, do it slowly and pay attention to the tiny areas between the bezel edges to the numerals, the 12 o'clock and minute markers.


----------



## solesman

Had a quick check but mine is spotless. Wear it almost everyday too. A new brother may help ease the burden though ;-)


----------



## Jimithesaint

I always take it slowly!! I've scrutinised every mm believe me!!! Much to the dismay of my long suffering partner,who incidentally bought me the loupe to start with!!  
I hear you dan!! You need a comparison mate!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimithesaint

Looks perfect under the loupe!! No marks,good excuse for a bit of LM perving though....nice!!!  










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nokaoi1

So pumped, got #197 on the way! Cant wait!!!


----------



## metalgear

nighty night!


----------



## ChronoScot

First time wearing the Planet Ocean for a while. The lume is as fantastic as ever.


----------



## aznblitzzz

Beautiful shot


----------



## aardvarkbark

awaiting zidane's post...


----------



## Zidane

aardvarkbark said:


> awaiting zidane's post...


I'm in!!!


----------



## aznblitzzz

Welcome to the club looks fantastic did you pick it up from George aka kringkily?


----------



## gippo

Zidane said:


> I'm in!!!


I think we are close to # 50 LMLE ;-)


----------



## solesman

Big congrats Nick!! I know you have wanted a POLM for a while. Looks great on you!! Now you have the issue of choosing between the sub and PO every morning :-d



Zidane said:


> I'm in!!!


----------



## Baric

solesman said:


> Big congrats Nick!! I know you have wanted a POLM for a while. Looks great on you!! Now you have the issue of choosing between the sub and PO every morning :-d


Sounds like a problem to welcome ;-)


----------



## Ipromise

aznblitzzz said:


> Welcome to the club looks fantastic did you pick it up from George aka kringkily?


Tried to reply to your PM, but your inbox is full...


----------



## aznblitzzz

Ipromise said:


> Tried to reply to your PM, but your inbox is full...


Cleared it thanks


----------



## Zidane

aznblitzzz said:


> Welcome to the club looks fantastic did you pick it up from George aka kringkily?


Nope. I picked it up from Main Street Watches in Huntsville, AL.


----------



## ikeo1

I picked mine up from Magic-Matt, who by the way is an excellent seller, this one traveled across the pond and across the U.S. Right onto my wrist.

#20x from Spain


----------



## qadhi

I have recently seen one selling for a good price and condition but the problem is that the seller does not have the original special edition box..he is selling the watch with warranty papers (signed by an AD) inside a standard red and white omega box..should I pull the trigger?


----------



## aznblitzzz

Zidane said:


> Nope. I picked it up from Main Street Watches in Huntsville, AL.


Nice too see they are still out there for those who need it


----------



## aznblitzzz

qadhi said:


> I have recently seen one selling for a good price and condition but the problem is that the seller does not have the original special edition box..he is selling the watch with warranty papers (signed by an AD) inside a standard red and white omega box..should I pull the trigger?


I'd pull the trigger if the price was right

You can always contact omega and pay for the certificate and boxes etc


----------



## ikeo1

qadhi said:


> I have recently seen one selling for a good price and condition but the problem is that the seller does not have the original special edition box..he is selling the watch with warranty papers (signed by an AD) inside a standard red and white omega box..should I pull the trigger?


Is it the real deal? Just make sure your actually buying a limited edition.

Otherwise as mentioned you could pay to get the paperwork and box.


----------



## higgs

_*New Numbers???*
_
_0005: higgs_
_007: Daniel Craig - To be confirmed_
_0137: Robby H_
0205: jmsrolls
0302: gippo
0862: Zaskar20
1444: Sealy
1476: farhan
1711: Ace_Of_Spades
1714: Vlciudoli
1857: Mr Smooth 
1878: caboer
1936: Anon
solesman
Andre112
vkd668
mfserge
downer
Cheshire Mark
taphil
nairb-ca
aardvarkbark
ddatta
GravityZ
A.I.
jwalther
Ultraman
tartine.74
king1412
ChronoScot
Aidanm
Dimitriy
sager
matthewmmaddox
timenut
mikkemus23
Kaner
LiquidMetalPO
improviz
sunster
Lou P
woof37... picture?
navyasw02... picture?
hsdriver
sportsmaven20
GaryF
TSC
sxt80
Steve2011
j1crimmins
Zerouali
caughtinside
tole
Jyang747


----------



## counselone

Just got mine for Christmas so I thought I'd share a few pics...


----------



## counselone

Here's mine, just picked it up! I posted these in another thread and thought it would be good to post here as well...


----------



## Scalpel

Here are a couple LM's of mine.


----------



## solesman

Very nice twosome!!



Scalpel said:


> Here are a couple LM's of mine.
> View attachment 2321050
> 
> View attachment 2321082


----------



## sacsha1

ikeo1 said:


> I picked mine up from Magic-Matt, who by the way is an excellent seller, this one traveled across the pond and across the U.S. Right onto my wrist.
> 
> #20x from Spain
> View attachment 2116530
> 
> View attachment 2116538


Simply beautiful. The dial is the best part about this watch.


----------



## Scalpel

Thanks for your kind remark, Solesman.


----------



## baddayatblackrock

Hello, great watches up there.

I'm really looking for a Planet Ocean Liquidmetal cal. 2500 ref. 222.30.42.20.01.001​


----------



## absenth

Can I play? Rumor has it my watch is fairly uncommon:
Seamaster Professional Regatta Timer, with Yellow Accents.


----------



## gippo

LM 2 ;-)


----------



## Zidane

^ You picked up a second one?! NICE!


----------



## gippo

Zidane said:


> ^ You picked up a second one?! NICE!


Yep, he was lonely :-d


----------



## zerophase

Nice watch, but it's not liquidmetal.



absenth said:


> Can I play? Rumor has it my watch is fairly uncommon:
> Seamaster Professional Regatta Timer, with Yellow Accents.
> 
> View attachment 2588506
> View attachment 2588514
> View attachment 2588554
> View attachment 2588578


----------



## irta

I'll play,+1


----------



## whysleep

Anyone having trouble with their LM PO? I just want to know because its been like 5 years and see who needed servicing.


----------



## ACW

whysleep said:


> Anyone having trouble with their LM PO? I just want to know because its been like 5 years and see who needed servicing.


Mine is running slow so will need servicing. Similar timing to my steel po that I just had service lt fall


----------



## solesman

I bought mine in February 2012 and it's losing 1 second per day.


----------



## nokaoi1

whysleep said:


> Anyone having trouble with their LM PO? I just want to know because its been like 5 years and see who needed servicing.


Mine was was running 7-12 seconds slow per day. Sent in for service and now it's running 1-2 fast per day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whysleep

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Liquid Metal Limited Edition - E46Fanatics

I dont know if this post been posted. But apparently this is real. Lol.


----------



## TSC

Many years ago, this link was flagged in here as fake yep. Amazed it's still up there


----------



## whysleep

Can I join the club?


----------



## kscarrol

Missed this thread earlier but got this PO LM back in January...


----------



## JoeKing

My one and only LM.


----------



## improviz

^^^^^?????


----------



## metalgear

300m reissue. Didn't realise there's liquidmetal in that.


----------



## improviz

metalgear said:


> 300m reissue. Didn't realise there's liquidmetal in that.


Ah, OK that makes more sense...didn't know that eiher.


----------



## DocJekl

Titanium PO LM

Strangely, the iPhone 6+ can't get the lume color correct, and even I can see the minute hand and bezel dot are green, with blue lume on the hour hand and hour markers.


----------



## whysleep

I love how the blue looks, when it changes color. Congrats on the LM!


----------



## 808state

What's the going price on a used LMLE? Would like this to be my first Omega purchase if that's still possible.


----------



## whysleep

I think its going up. I been seeing 6500-7000 USD lately.


----------



## Bender.Folder

I tried a 42mm on yesterday. Superb piece but at 7700CHF from an AD I'll pass and go for the regular 8500 . But I now get why so many like those LM watches.


----------



## DocJekl

whysleep said:


> I think its going up. I been seeing 6500-7000 USD lately.


Wow, really? Last time I checked last year they were still around $5K...


----------



## whysleep

larryganz said:


> Wow, really? Last time I checked last year they were still around $5K...


I wish. lol


----------



## aznblitzzz

There one on the site for sale for a firm price of $6k


----------



## 808state

whysleep said:


> I think its going up. I been seeing 6500-7000 USD lately.


Wow Really? Guess I'll be looking elsewhere for my first Omega. Tried the PO 8500 movement but just seemed too thick for my 6.75" wrist.


----------



## 808state

aznblitzzz said:


> There one on the site for sale for a firm price of $6k


 Have link?


----------



## solesman

There is one on chrono24 for £3591.


----------



## aznblitzzz

808state said:


> Have link?


Here you go looks to be in mint shape

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-omega-planet-ocean-liquidmetal-le-$6-000-liquid-metal-1384026.html


----------



## jmsrolls

Photos of my first LM are post #12 in this thread and here is my second:


----------



## whysleep

$6000 is a steal SOME ONE DO IT!!!!!!


----------



## whysleep

jmsrolls said:


> Photos of my first LM are post #12 in this thread and here is my second:


This is really growing on me. Maybe it's the James Bond flare. Must resist.....


----------



## OneStevieBoy

As there aren't that many about I thought I'd join the club


----------



## gippo

OneStevieBoy said:


> As there aren't that many about I thought I'd join the club
> 
> View attachment 3481842


Welcome ;-)


----------



## Zabac

Here is mine brand new POC in Ti & LM


----------



## solesman

Zabac said:


> Here is mine brand new POC in Ti & LM


What an entrance!! Well done


----------



## busch12

Zabac said:


> Here is mine brand new POC in Ti & LM


Beautiful watch. I tried it on at the AD, expecting it to be too big, but it was so light weight it felt okay. I actually think it felt lighter than my sub that I compared it to. Gorgeous piece.


----------



## Ace_Of_Spades

My pair


----------



## Zidane

^^ Very nice! Which do you prefer??


----------



## kleinermoses

Finally part of the liquidmetal-team


----------



## solesman

Ace_Of_Spades said:


> My pair


I tried the SM300 again today. Very nice indeed. Just cannot decide whether I can justify 3 black divers. One may have to go or the AT.


----------



## Ace_Of_Spades

Zidane said:


> ^^ Very nice! Which do you prefer??


It's hard to choose between such fine wathes :-d


----------



## DocJekl

solesman said:


> I tried the SM300 again today. Very nice indeed. Just cannot decide whether I can justify 3 black divers. One may have to go or the AT.


Why cant you get one in blue?


----------



## solesman

larryganz said:


> Why cant you get one in blue?


I tried the blue and black today. I just don't like the blue matte dial as much as I like the black. Also I don't think it's as versatile.


----------



## DocJekl

solesman said:


> I tried the blue and black today. I just don't like the blue matte dial as much as I like the black. Also I don't think it's as versatile.


So, then you'll have to justify three black divers.

I've got this...

three black divers with black bezel
two blue divers with blue bezel
one black diver with orange bezel
one black diver with silver bezel
one black diver with PVD bezel
one red diver with PVD bezel
one white diver with silver bezel
one white diver with black bezel

And I can only justify one of them.

:think:


----------



## Vlciudoli

solesman said:


> I tried the SM300 again today. Very nice indeed. Just cannot decide whether I can justify 3 black divers. One may have to go or the AT.


Check my collection. It's an illness.


----------



## whysleep

#177 Reporting in.


----------



## metalgear




----------



## feno

Hai am really new with Omega brand , however few years ago when I saw POLM I just felt in love with her. Therefrom , been searching until I got her yesterday, she is really adorable.


----------



## snakeinthegear

edit


----------



## snakeinthegear

Ace_Of_Spades said:


> My pair


Beautiful pairing.


----------



## feno

My precious


----------



## om3ga_fan

Thanks to a new acquisition this weekend, I have my first Liquid Metal...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz

om3ga_fan said:


> Thanks to a new acquisition this weekend, I have my first Liquid Metal...


I also joined the club today.









One thing I've noticed on mine (and now on the pictures of yours as well): the tiny gap between the bezel and the glass isn't perfect. If you follow it around, it's sometimes narrower and sometimes wider in some areas. Not something that bothers (I only noticed when I took some macro photos of the watch) me but I wonder if all 300mcs have that.


----------



## SilverSurfer777

My new love / beauty...


----------



## Zabac

Following....

Congratulations...

Here are few of mine from today


----------



## Dev_Diver

Just posted about mine. Will add some pics here though.


----------



## whysleep

We need more traction in this thread....


----------



## SilverSurfer777

PO on Omega NATO strap


----------



## NickNL

Hi all, long time lurker and first time poster here. Last week I managed to get my hands on a PO LM LE:









It's a beauty and I can't keep my eyes off it... Here's the obligatory watch-in-car shot:









Anyway, we can add 1843/1948 to the list of LE's owned in this forum b-).

Nick


----------



## Zidane

Wore mine on mesh all week.


----------



## gippo

Zidane said:


> Wore mine on mesh all week.


Mamma mia


----------



## aardvarkbark

NickNL said:


> Hi all, long time lurker and first time poster here. Last week I managed to get my hands on a PO LM LE:
> ......
> Anyway, we can add 1843/1948 to the list of LE's owned in this forum b-).
> 
> Nick


What a great way to make an entrance! Especially after three years of mute silence. Welcome Nick. Did you pick that up new? I hadn't seen one on the boards lately (though not really looking; they just tend to stand out when they're there). I think it'd be fun to stop by some AD somewhere and find one sitting in their case with them not realizing what it is. In the US, I thought I heard that the higher numbers had gone exclusively to boutiques, so, woulda thought that's where this would have been sold (if you're in the US).


----------



## NickNL

aardvarkbark said:


> What a great way to make an entrance! Especially after three years of mute silence. Welcome Nick. Did you pick that up new? I hadn't seen one on the boards lately (though not really looking; they just tend to stand out when they're there). I think it'd be fun to stop by some AD somewhere and find one sitting in their case with them not realizing what it is. In the US, I thought I heard that the higher numbers had gone exclusively to boutiques, so, woulda thought that's where this would have been sold (if you're in the US).


Thanks! I got it from Austria through Chrono24 and I'm in the Netherlands myself. Its warranty card was stamped in 2012 but I took it to a local AD for verification and it was in mint condition - the only things missing were the protective stickers and he couldn't find any signs that it had been worn.


----------



## NickNL

Zidane said:


> Wore mine on mesh all week.


Wow... I'm not usually a fan of mesh but this just changed my mind.


----------



## goldeneye050

Finally at long last, I managed to purchase my LE LM watch. Had been searching for a while
for right seller and price. The pictures on the forum and internet does not capture how
magnificent and beautiful this watch really is. So lucky to be one of the 1948 LE LM owners.


----------



## om3ga_fan

goldeneye050 said:


> View attachment 4952633
> 
> 
> Finally at long last, I managed to purchase my LE LM watch. Had been searching for a while
> for right seller and price. The pictures on the forum and internet does not capture how
> magnificent and beautiful this watch really is. So lucky to be one of the 1948 LE LM owners.


Spectacular - congrats!

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Gismo

goldeneye050 said:


> Finally at long last, I managed to purchase my LE LM watch. Had been searching for a while
> for right seller and price. The pictures on the forum and internet does not capture how
> magnificent and beautiful this watch really is. So lucky to be one of the 1948 LE LM owners.


What edition number are you?


----------



## whysleep

I wonder if the gloss and shine looks good on the OMEGA Nato strap, especially the bond strap.


----------



## TSC

whysleep said:


> I wonder if the gloss and shine looks good on the OMEGA Nato strap, especially the bond strap.


I could be wrong, but if you hunt long and hard, I'm pretty sure Gippo has already put his on a black/grey Nato, at one time. Failing that, wait for him to read this and he'll post it up again


----------



## gippo

whysleep said:


> I wonder if the gloss and shine looks good on the OMEGA Nato strap, especially the bond strap.


----------



## TSC

See!


----------



## gippo

TSC said:


> I could be wrong, but if you hunt long and hard, I'm pretty sure Gippo has already put his on a black/grey Nato, at one time. Failing that, wait for him to read this and he'll post it up again


Live pics ;-)


----------



## TSC

gippo said:


> Live pics ;-)


That was scarily quick mate!


----------



## Zidane

A few from my Instagram account. I'm @ "mcdeazy".


----------



## whysleep

gippo said:


>


OK!!!! I am going to buy!!!!


----------



## cheesa

My two liquid metals. 2500 and 8500


----------



## caboer

Same here 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

I did think about picking up a TiPO to go with my POLMLE. Now I'm thinking again!!



cheesa said:


> My two liquid metals. 2500 and 8500





caboer said:


> Same here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whysleep

I wish Omega would come out with a watch that can pull me away from the LMPO.... LMPO is the perfect watch, Love looking at it.!!


----------



## Lou P

Checking in to say hi.


----------



## solesman

never too late to join this party.



Lou P said:


> Checking in to say hi.
> 
> View attachment 6242345


----------



## rst1121

I would like to acquire one of these some day!


----------



## Zidane

Love it. Shots like the one above show how versatile this watch is in different lights/angles.


----------



## momiloco

Hi all,

Anyone here is the owner of #0504??
There is one selling here that is with that no.
I am very interested to pull the trigger.

Does all LMPO have covered case back?? 

Another thing, does anyone know what is the telltale of a fake/ replica?
Thanks all.


----------



## momiloco

Hi all,

Anyone here is the owner of #0504??
There is one selling here that is with that no.
I am very interested to pull the trigger.

Another thing, does anyone know what is the telltale of a fake/ replica?
Thanks all.


----------



## momiloco

To add to my post earlier, I was given this picture by the seller.
Please help to determine whether this watch is original. Thanks


----------



## saf1040

momiloco said:


> To add to my post earlier, I was given this picture by the seller.
> Please help to determine whether this watch is original. Thanks
> View attachment 6404097
> View attachment 6404105
> View attachment 6404121
> View attachment 6404129
> View attachment 6404137


the replicas out there of this watch are pretty spot on. One tell is the caseback, the gen caseback designs have more contours and the rep is flat. You can also tell easily by removing the caseback and checking out the movement.


----------



## momiloco

saf1040 said:


> the replicas out there of this watch are pretty spot on. One tell is the caseback, the gen caseback designs have more contours and the rep is flat. You can also tell easily by removing the caseback and checking out the movement.


Thanks for the input bro.
Unless I have one gen on the side, It is pretty hard for me to tell looking at the caseback right?


----------



## aznblitzzz

Looks kinda off to me but on the caseback the inscription should be in black lettering in one of the pics the color looks like silver lettering?

Mines has the black lettering


----------



## saf1040

If you are going to spend a lot of money on a gray market watch, you should demand to see movement shots.


----------



## momiloco

aznblitzzz said:


> Looks kinda off to me but on the caseback the inscription should be in black lettering in one of the pics the color looks like silver lettering?
> 
> Mines has the black lettering


Yup... 
Look more like the black lettering faded?
Can that happen?
The watch condition also look a bit worn.
This is what i've got from Google


----------



## aznblitzzz

To have it fade like that looks kinda even all round looks to be that way


----------



## saf1040

the fading isn't a tell. I have seen it fade on watches that I know are genuine.


----------



## momiloco

saf1040 said:


> If you are going to spend a lot of money on a gray market watch, you should demand to see movement shots.


Yup.
I have asked that and he would have to go to the local watchsmith for that.
He told me he do not want to damage the watch.


----------



## Zidane




----------



## rst1121

What a beautiful looking watch? Is it for sale?


----------



## GTTIME

Nick that's a Beauty!!!!

I view this thread as mostly a LM LE thread but I'll play.


----------



## solesman

momiloco said:


> Yup.
> I have asked that and he would have to go to the local watchsmith for that.
> He told me he do not want to damage the watch.


You don't even need to see movement shots. It's a fake. The bezel lume pip is wrong. It's a splodge at the top. It should be recessed inside the bezel. I own one and you can see on mine how it should look. Also Liquidmetal isn't meant to fade. These watches have only been around since 2010. Mine is 5 years old and looks brand new.

AVOID!!!!


----------



## solesman

Genuine:










THE FAKE YOU HAVE BEEN OFFERED:


----------



## solesman

momiloco said:


> Yup.
> I have asked that and he would have to go to the local watchsmith for that.
> He told me he do not want to damage the watch.


He doesn't want it opened as it will prove its fake. Any competent watch maker can open it without causing damage.

Yes the writing on the caseback is black. Not silver like in the photos sent to you.










Did I say already? AVOID!!!


----------



## rst1121

Anyone familar with #836? 

Thanks!


----------



## solesman

From a quick look at the usual website there are 2 available for sale. one is 1709. The other doesn't reveal the number. Ignore the number unless its over 1948. Check all the details of the dial, bezel, bracelet and caseback with the many hundreds of photos of genuine watches in this thread. If you do that she can't go wrong.



rst1121 said:


> Anyone familar with #836?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## FatTuesday

I'm loving my PO LM Ti...


----------



## rst1121

Incoming!!! Wohoo!! Finally got mine! I would like to ask owners to post up alternate bands they have on theirs. Thread is too many pages for me to go through. 

Thanks!


----------



## gippo

rst1121 said:


> Incoming!!! Wohoo!! Finally got mine! I would like to ask owners to post up alternate bands they have on theirs. Thread is too many pages for me to go through.
> 
> Thanks!


;-)


----------



## rst1121

Thanks Gippo! Im loving th mesh. Info please on it. Thx!


----------



## gippo

rst1121 said:


> Thanks Gippo! Im loving th mesh. Info please on it. Thx!


I bought in Italy on Omega Planet Omegaplanet - RICAMBI E OROLOGI OMEGA (220 €) 4 years ago, now the site is not available.


----------



## Stefan Riffe

momiloco said:


> To add to my post earlier, I was given this picture by the seller.
> Please help to determine whether this watch is original. Thanks
> View attachment 6404121
> View attachment 6404137


Serial number is the same as fakes being sold.

My friend just bought a LE LM PO with that same serial number and it was for sure a fake.


----------



## solesman

I hope he didn't pay much for it!


Stefan Riffe said:


> Serial number is the same as fakes being sold.
> 
> My friend just bought a LE LM PO with that same serial number and it was for sure a fake.


----------



## solesman

Big congrats! Where did you get it from?? 

As for straps, mine lives on the 8500 OEM rubber with contrast black stitching. So so comfy. Highly recommended and gives the watch a dressy/sporty look I think.

Here's a link with lots of photos. https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/oh-yes-1645074.html b-)



rst1121 said:


> Incoming!!! Wohoo!! Finally got mine! I would like to ask owners to post up alternate bands they have on theirs. Thread is too many pages for me to go through.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## rst1121

Thanks for the link Dan. I bought it from Ikeo. Think folks are familiar with the watch on here. I'll be posting when I received hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## rst1121

Alright all! I'm officially a member of the PO Liquidmetal LE club! Just got the watch!

Looks great! Kudos to Ikeo1 if you know him on the forum. I know he posted on this thread awhile back.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Absolutely LOVE the PO LM LE. Next to impossible to find a pristine example. Thanks all for sharing your photos - phenomenal!!


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Horoticus




----------



## rst1121

For owners with straps, what is the size that will fit the watch? Thanks!


----------



## solesman

20mm ;-)



rst1121 said:


> For owners with straps, what is the size that will fit the watch? Thanks!


----------



## rst1121

solesman said:


> 20mm ;-)


Thanks Dan!


----------



## solesman

rst1121 said:


> Thanks Dan!


My pleasure. Happy to help.


----------



## lhawli

Guys
I found one PO LM LE for sale on Chrono24 but seller is not doing a trusted checkout and my search on his email (cause I had some email exchanges) resulted in a criminal record in court of AS, USA.

Just thought I'd caution everyone .


----------



## GrouchoM

Same parent group, Swatch, and its bezel is liquid metal.









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## rst1121

All,

I wanted to share pics of my newest addition to my collection with a brand new Omega Rubber Strap with white stitching. I must say this is one of the best looking watch i've owned!


----------



## jswing

I've been without an Omega for a couple years, this is my first with liquid metal.


----------



## gippo

rst1121 said:


> All,
> 
> I wanted to share pics of my newest addition to my collection with a brand new Omega Rubber Strap with white stitching. I must say this is one of the best looking watch i've owned!
> 
> View attachment 6873562
> View attachment 6873570


I agree ;-)


----------



## rst1121

Wow Gippo! The angle shot of the watch!! Wow! Just wow!!

Also loving the rubber with red stitching. I have that on my 8500.


----------



## MattyMac




----------



## bseidenberger

Great pictures!


----------



## wx_073

My PO TI LM arived today, thats replacement for my previous PO 8500 steel version, but feeling little bit suspicious about it weight. Is it ok?


----------



## rst1121

wx_073 said:


> My PO TI LM arived today, thats replacement for my previous PO 8500 steel version, but feeling little bit suspicious about it weight. Is it


You mean lighter?


----------



## wx_073

rst1121 said:


> You mean lighter?


Yes 

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## malik713

That's the whole point of titanium.


----------



## DocJekl

I'm official, PO LM LE arrived today! 

It looks better in real life than in photos, and it's every bit as nice as my Ti PO 8500 LM - photos really don't do it justice.


----------



## caboer

Agree..


----------



## GTTIME

Congrats Larry! A great piece.


----------



## malik713

Congrats Larry,

Now how will you decide which one to wear once the honeymoon is over?


----------



## Gismo

Nice one Larry, what limited edition number do you have?


----------



## DocJekl

Gismo said:


> Nice one Larry, what limited edition number do you have?


It was posted in my sig line as soon as it arrived. 983/1948 has landed.

My orange PO 2500 can be my beater watch now...


----------



## rst1121

Congrats on the new acquisition fellow Coloradoan!


----------



## sensui123

Larry just couldn't help himself. Congrats, one of my favorite Omegas that no picture can do justice. Nice # also!


----------



## DocJekl

sensui123 said:


> Larry just couldn't help himself. Congrats, one of my favorite Omegas that no picture can do justice. Nice # also!


Yes - one thing I think is cool is that it's a symmetric prime number, 389 vs 983 (similar to 13 - 31, 17 - 71, 113 - 311, 167 - 761, etc.)

What do you like about the number?

(Angel Numbers and Numerology gives a wild explanation)


----------



## sensui123

larryganz said:


> Yes - one thing I think is cool is that it's a symmetric prime number, 389 vs 983 (similar to 13 - 31, 17 - 71, 113 - 311, 167 - 761, etc.)
> 
> What do you like about the number?
> 
> (Angel Numbers and Numerology gives a wild explanation)


I can see it's a good number for Chinese people. Nine can be taken as long lasting, eight is fortune, and three is good for the three parts of human life. So all in all pretty nice number for Chinese people.


----------



## DocJekl

sensui123 said:


> I can see it's a good number for Chinese people. Nine can be taken as long lasting, eight is fortune, and three is good for the three parts of human life. So all in all pretty nice number for Chinese people.


Very cool, thanks for that information.


----------



## solesman

Very nice pick up Larry!! Thats quite a collection you have now! It must take you ages in choosing what to wear each day!



larryganz said:


> I'm official, PO LM LE arrived today!
> 
> It looks better in real life than in photos, and it's every bit as nice as my Ti PO 8500 LM - photos really don't do it justice.


----------



## DocJekl

solesman said:


> Very nice pick up Larry!! Thats quite a collection you have now! It must take you ages in choosing what to wear each day!


Yeah, it's a chore trying to decide :-d

And I've got another incoming, that may not belong in the f20 Omega forum b-)


----------



## solesman

larryganz said:


> Yeah, it's a chore trying to decide :-d
> 
> And I've got another incoming, that may not belong in the f20 Omega forum b-)


Come on! Out with it man!!


----------



## DocJekl

solesman said:


> Come on! Out with it man!!


Nah, I'm gonna pull a Father John and make everyone wait like he is doing. He's my role model, but mine will be here before his.


----------



## MattyMac

Loving it!!


----------



## rst1121

All. I got incoming and need to sell one of my watches. Figured this would be the one that would go fast. PM me if you want the link. I wasnt sure if i could post the link on here. Thanks


----------



## DocJekl

rst1121 said:


> All. I got incoming and need to sell one of my watches. Figured this would be the one that would go fast. PM me if you want the link. I wasnt sure if i could post the link on here. Thanks


So, you're selling a PO LM LE?

If so, as Bugs Bunny would say, "What a maroon" :-d


----------



## rst1121

larryganz said:


> So, you're selling a PO LM LE?
> 
> If so, as Bugs Bunny would say, "What a maroon" :-d


Yes and that I am a "Maroon". LOL I would sell my other watches if I think i could sell it quick.


----------



## DocJekl

rst1121 said:


> Yes and that I am a "Maroon". LOL I would sell my other watches if I think i could sell it quick.


I'd 1st sell the SM 300MC before selling the PO LM LE. Then if you need more money take some time selling the speedy day/date if needed.


----------



## GTTIME

Tell me this blue isn't insane!!


----------



## MattyMac




----------



## MattyMac




----------



## DocJekl

MattyMac said:


> View attachment 7412122


They call the Rolex GMT II BLNR the Batman or the Bruiser.

The SS and Ti *PO 9300 LM shall henceforth be called the "Beast"*. I almost bought one new on rubber strap last week, but another Omega popped up that I had to buy or forever hold my peace, so this one has to wait a little longer to join my stable.


----------



## metalgear




----------



## DocJekl

MattyMac said:


> View attachment 7412122





larryganz said:


> They call the Rolex GMT II BLNR the Batman or the Bruiser.
> 
> The SS and Ti *PO 9300 LM shall henceforth be called the "Beast"*. I almost bought one new on rubber strap last week, but another Omega popped up that I had to buy or forever hold my peace, so this one has to wait a little longer to join my stable.


Okay, fine, the BEAST has arrived! I actually ordered it from Jim last week, and kept it a surprise.


----------



## exarkun12

Hi all, not sure if this is allowed here so mods please delete it if so..

i know some of you guys are looking for the PO LM LE, and after much deliberation I have decided to let mine go. It is already posted on the FS forum.


----------



## armybuck041

At first I wasn't completely sure I had made the right decision to get rid of a few pieces to fund this 42mm TiPO LM, but after some more wrist time it really started to make sense.

The color of this case material is intoxicating.


----------



## Chief F1 Fan

Got mine about a month ago. Of all my pieces, this gets the most compliments (incl. Overseas, Gulf Monaco, Grand Carrera, & Big Block).


----------



## Chronergy

Here's mine..


----------



## DocJekl

This has been a neat thread about special watches, either the limited or the Ti models, and then the 300MC came along, and now all PO will be Liquid Metal, and some Speedies I believe, so what will this thread become? "Show us your Omegas"


----------



## Falcon81

Heres mine. Disappointed that blue won't be so special anymore with the new ones coming out in steel. But hey, is still TI and I like the 42 size.


----------



## golazzo01

Chief F1 Fan said:


> Got mine about a month ago. Of all my pieces, this gets the most compliments (incl. Overseas, Gulf Monaco, Grand Carrera, & Big Block).
> 
> View attachment 7913218
> View attachment 7913226
> View attachment 7913234


How's the strap with it being Rubber


----------



## Teppka

Do we qualify?


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

larryganz said:


> This has been a neat thread about special watches, either the limited or the Ti models, and then the 300MC came along, and now all PO will be Liquid Metal, and some Speedies I believe, so what will this thread become? "Show us your Omegas"


Pretty much will be "Show us your 2015 and newer Omegas!"

Here's mine!


----------



## gembel




----------



## Baz44

OK I guess I have to post having picked up PO LM last week

Cheers 










The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## v1triol




----------



## Ray Wong

I still regret not pulling the trigger on an po lm le 3 years ago. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gippo




----------



## Nazbit

Hi,

What is the best Omega Rubber Deployment strap for my PO LM LE please?

I need both the strap and the buckle.

Pictures, part numbers and prices would be great, will be buying from an Omega Boutique.

Thanks


----------



## Baz44

Hi

I bought one of these on Omega Planet Ocean rubber strap 20mm (code GJA65) with deployment clasp (code 94521813).

As for prices I would check out Otto Frei

Cheers 










The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## Nazbit

Thanks, is that the one from the original 2500 PO?

Does the 8500 strap fit this model too?


----------



## gippo

Nazbit said:


> Thanks, is that the one from the original 2500 PO? :-!
> 
> Does the 8500 strap fit this model too?


 :-!

For use in sports (diving ..) I recommend


----------



## Nazbit

Ahhh which to get :-s

These look so good on rubber, it's like having two different POs.


----------



## MattyMac




----------



## DocJekl

MattyMac said:


> View attachment 9206418


Yep, this has been on my wrist for 20 of the past 30 days.


----------



## Nazbit

So I finally made my mind up and ordered the 8500 PO rubber strap for my 2500 LM LE.

The parts required are ...

98000364 - MATT BLACK RUBBER 20X18 DPL @ £170
94521833 - BUCKLE STEEL DPL - 1 CATCH - 18MM @£170

Total £340 from an Omega Boutique
(Cheaper than all of the resellers I found and even all of the second hand ones I found on eBay...and they could be dodgy!)

*Before*



*After*



I found it very easy to fit, it only took me a couple of minutes to carefully remove the bracelet.

Have I assembled it correctly? I wasn't entirely sure which way around it should go and I couldn't find a solid answer.



I'm very pleased with it, it's nice and light and comfortable and I think it brings a whole different character to the watch.

Let me know what you think and if I've fitted it correctly please.

Thanks


----------



## TSC

Put it on and show the clasp? That's easier to tell


----------



## Nazbit

Is this better?





Thanks


----------



## DocJekl

Nazbit said:


> Is this better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


We could actually tell it was correct in the first photo, with the clasp buttons closer to the 6 o'clock side. It's on right.


----------



## TSC

Looks good. Enjoy


----------



## Nazbit

Thanks guys!


----------



## golazzo01

Looks good to me

I have the new PO coming next week in Blue on Steel. But I've also ordered a Blue Rubber Strap. Can't wait to pick it up and try the combos out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

My LM LE has lived on that strap and deployant for over a year now. Looks much nicer than on the bracelet  Nice to see another owner doing it.



Nazbit said:


> So I finally made my mind up and ordered the 8500 PO rubber strap for my 2500 LM LE.
> 
> The parts required are ...
> 
> 98000364 - MATT BLACK RUBBER 20X18 DPL @ £170
> 94521833 - BUCKLE STEEL DPL - 1 CATCH - 18MM @£170
> 
> Total £340 from an Omega Boutique
> (Cheaper than all of the resellers I found and even all of the second hand ones I found on eBay...and they could be dodgy!)
> 
> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> *After*
> 
> 
> 
> I found it very easy to fit, it only took me a couple of minutes to carefully remove the bracelet.
> 
> Have I assembled it correctly? I wasn't entirely sure which way around it should go and I couldn't find a solid answer.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very pleased with it, it's nice and light and comfortable and I think it brings a whole different character to the watch.
> 
> Let me know what you think and if I've fitted it correctly please.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Zerouali

Baz44 said:


> Hi
> 
> I bought one of these on Omega Planet Ocean rubber strap 20mm (code GJA65) with deployment clasp (code 94521813).
> 
> As for prices I would check out Otto Frei
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


This looks great, I have just ordered exactly the same strap (I hope!), Omega no. 98000297?

I've read bigger Spring bars are worthwhile (curved ones?), did you find them necessary? If so would you have the code for them?

Thanks


----------



## TSC

The deploy is offered either brushed or a shiny job. It was anyway. Assume still is. Curved bars not necessary. 

Out of interest, to those of you who bought the 8500 with the rubber strap instead of the bracelet, what does the watch come with, the satin or high polish deploy? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BLing

_


----------



## plasticmoz

My PO LE on a Bas & Lokes padded leather strap.


----------



## Airborne6176




----------



## The_omegaMan

prices on this watch seem to gone into the stratosphere or is this ebay seller pushing their luck? £6000 with a make offer


----------



## TSC

They can try, a desperate might pay that, ... It's not worth it though, IMO.


----------



## woodruffm

The last one that I saw for sale in the uk was 2-3 months ago and it went for £3600ish on an eBay auction and it was in absolutely mint condition.


----------



## Vlciudoli

Really? A 2500 POLMLE for £3600??


----------



## TSC

Vlciudoli said:


> Really? A 2500 POLMLE for £3600??


Plenty want one, but nobody wants to pay big for them, I couldn't give mine away when it was up for sale on here! And it was practically brand new.


----------



## Ray Wong

TSC said:


> Plenty want one, but nobody wants to pay big for them, I couldn't give mine away when it was up for sale on here! And it was practically brand new.


The prob is that whilst it's such a beautiful watch, it's creeping in to Rolex $ territory and for most, an easy choice when asked to decide.
I still wish I had one though.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

I say a desperate person pays more than $6,000 for a POLMLE, and a desperate person sells a POLMLE for less than $6,000


----------



## Vlciudoli

I bought mine because, at the time, I had a PO 45mm and felt it too big. I was looking for a 42mm, and the exclusivity of the POLMLE attracted me, plus the potential for future collectible value.

I enjoy it, and in reality, whilst it is a lovely watch, I missed the monochrome loveliness of the standard 2500, and I picked up a mint one (at a bargain £1750) soon after the POLMLE. The 45mm hung around for a couple of years, but finally a friend wanted it, so I sold it at a bargain price (passing on my good luck from the 42mm).

The 45mm I sometimes regret selling, but I just didn't wear it.


----------



## The_omegaMan

hey Docjekl That's 6000 pounds for us Brits or nearly 7500 dollars for you. I know there are only 1948 but I agree this price seems a bit steep for a 2010 made watch


----------



## DocJekl

The_omegaMan said:


> hey Docjekl That's 6000 pounds for us Brits or nearly 7500 dollars for you. I know there are only 1948 but I agree this price seems a bit steep for a 2010 made watch


But if someone here in the US asks you to pay $6000 for a POLMLE it would be like spending £4845 pounds + international shipping to you Brits.


----------



## 1993supercoupe

Have you owned both the old and new liquid metal bezels? Do you think there any differences?


----------



## DocJekl

1993supercoupe said:


> Have you owned both the old and new liquid metal bezels? Do you think there any differences?


I have the Ti Planet Ocean 8500 Liquid Metal and the POLMLE, and their bezels are pretty much the same, other than blue vs black. The POLMLE also has a ceramic dial like the new 8900, while the older Ti PO 8500 Liquid Metal dial is just glossy paint like the SMPc.

When the new Planet Ocean 8900 got the LM bezel and ceramic dial just like the POLMLE it kinda ticked me off that it might reduce my LE value, until I realized that many people don't like the thickness of the 8500 and therefore the older POLMLE with these features is still very desirable.

My opinion is that the older blue Ti PO 8500 LM beats the newer PO 8900 in steel because it's lighter and less top heavy on the wrist. The POLMLE is almost as heavy as the steel 8900, but it doesn't feel nearly as top heavy, so it's still an advantage.


----------



## Baz44

DocJekl said:


> I have the Ti Planet Ocean 8500 Liquid Metal and the POLMLE, and their bezels are pretty much the same, other than blue vs black. The POLMLE also has a ceramic dial like the new 8900, while the older Ti PO 8500 Liquid Metal dial is just glossy paint like the SMPc.
> 
> When the new Planet Ocean 8900 got the LM bezel and ceramic dial just like the POLMLE it kinda ticked me off that it might reduce my LE value, until I realized that many people don't like the thickness of the 8500 and therefore the older POLMLE with these features is still very desirable.
> 
> My opinion is that the older blue Ti PO 8500 LM beats the newer PO 8900 in steel because it's lighter and less top heavy on the wrist. The POLMLE is almost as heavy as the steel 8900, but it doesn't feel nearly as top heavy, so it's still an advantage.


 Have to say I concur with Doc on this one I too own both watches 42mm 8500 PO Ti and POLMLE. I love the Ti for the same reasons mentioned and wanted the latter but waited for the newer 8900's to come out. On balance they were still to bulky for me ( I also have the steel 8500 so kind of knew what was coming) and I could not justify upgrading to latest version so went for POLMLE instead. Yes I paid a little extra for the privilege but I felt it worth the it and it wears differently to the steel 8500. I thought thought it would look the same as the steel 8500 but there are enough differences to make them both unique (like different bezels).

That said I never actually sold the steel 8500 as I thought I would. There is something unique about it so I intend to convert it to Ti and then see ultimately which one I keep (I suspect I know the answer as I love my PO Ti)

Cheers 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM

Mine says hello.


----------



## chronomike

Number #0335 originally from Germany, now in Denmark, says hello. Which other POLMLE are acounted for?









A quick pic snapped with my Iphone.


----------



## Baz44

chronomike said:


> Number #0335 originally from Germany, now in Denmark, says hello. Which other POLMLE are acounted for?
> 
> View attachment 11031866
> 
> 
> A quick pic snapped with my Iphone.


I am sure I saw an owners list somewhere might be earlier in this thread.

Cheers 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PubBoy

I Love these...


----------



## tegee26

Mines off for complete overhaul. At least 4-6 weeks. I am completely depressed. This is my daily wearer and LOVE my LMLE


----------



## Nazbit

chronomike said:


> Number #0335 originally from Germany, now in Denmark, says hello. Which other POLMLE are acounted for?
> 
> A quick pic snapped with my Iphone.


Quite a few actually, there is a list somewhere. I have 356.



tegee26 said:


> Mines off for complete overhaul. At least 4-6 weeks. I am completely depressed. This is my daily wearer and LOVE my LMLE


Mine needs to go in, hoping to take it this week....well not hoping, I'd rather not but needs must. :-(

I've been told more like 8 weeks from my OB in the UK.


----------



## Nazbit

Somehow my phone posted twice. Sorry.


----------



## DocJekl

The POLMLE is still a winner after all this time.

While the new steel Planet Ocean 8900 LM offers the upgraded dial and bezel of the POLMLE, it's a bit thicker and wears more top heavy. So for me it would not be comfortable to wear all day long like the POLMLE. And the lighter grey Ti 8900 just isn't as attractive to me as my Ti 8500 LM in blue.

In our free time my son and I like to play "rank that watch" with my collection, and I used that game to find out that he much preferred the POLMLE to my Ti Planet Ocean 8500, even though I ranked them equally. The only watches in my collection that he likes more are my Grey Side of the Moon and my Rolex GMT II BLNR.

So when the new PO 8900 was announced last year I bought another POLMLE instead, because my son wants me to hand mine down to him before I'm ready. Now I have a NIB POLMLE to give him for a major milestone someday (college graduation, or wedding) and I'll still have one to wear. One of these was 1st sold in early 2011 and the other in early 2012, so now I'm at the point where the oils dry out after 6-7 years and I'll need to service them soon.

I tried to keep the new one a secret, but I forgot that he also has the combination to the safe in order to store one of his two Omega watches while he wears the other (a quartz Bond and X-33 Skywalker). He found both POLMLE in the safe when he went to store his X-33 before heading off to college last fall.


----------



## tegee26

GREAT story. I do not now how you found a NIB POLMLE, but congrats.

The only thing that I found was these went down in value quite a bit, and for a while, were much easier to find. They kept popping up everywhere for mid-$5k low $6k. I bought mine for $5,200 because it didn't come with those (4) cards, but everything else was complete B & P, etc.

Anyway, I literally wear mine everyday and love it. I am hopeful it will be back in the next 3-4 weeks.

Btw: on a side note I almost always wear mine on a leather or rubber strap (in black) and it looks stunning IMHO and wears a lot more comfortable.



DocJekl said:


> The POLMLE is still a winner after all this time.
> 
> While the new steel Planet Ocean 8900 LM offers the upgraded dial and bezel of the POLMLE, it's a bit thicker and wears more top heavy. So for me it would not be comfortable to wear all day long like the POLMLE. And the lighter grey Ti 8900 just isn't as attractive to me as my Ti 8500 LM in blue.
> 
> In our free time my son and I like to play "rank that watch" with my collection, and I used that game to find out that he much preferred the POLMLE to my Ti Planet Ocean 8500, even though I ranked them equally. The only watches in my collection that he likes more are my Grey Side of the Moon and my Rolex GMT II BLNR.
> 
> So when the new PO 8900 was announced last year I bought another POLMLE instead, because my son wants me to hand mine down to him before I'm ready. Now I have a NIB POLMLE to give him for a major milestone someday (college graduation, or wedding) and I'll still have one to wear. One of these was 1st sold in early 2011 and the other in early 2012, so now I'm at the point where the oils dry out after 6-7 years and I'll need to service them soon.
> 
> I tried to keep the new one a secret, but I forgot that he also has the combination to the safe in order to store one of his two Omega watches while he wears the other (a quartz Bond and X-33 Skywalker). He found both POLMLE in the safe when he went to store his X-33 before heading off to college last fall.
> 
> View attachment 11628834
> 
> 
> View attachment 11628882
> 
> 
> View attachment 11628874


----------



## DocJekl

tegee26 said:


> GREAT story. I do not now how you found a NIB POLMLE, but congrats.
> 
> The only thing that I found was these went down in value quite a bit, and for a while, were much easier to find. They kept popping up everywhere for mid-$5k low $6k. I bought mine for $5,200 because it didn't come with those (4) cards, but everything else was complete B & P, etc.
> 
> Anyway, I literally wear mine everyday and love it. I am hopeful it will be back in the next 3-4 weeks.
> 
> Btw: on a side note I almost always wear mine on a leather or rubber strap (in black) and it looks stunning IMHO and wears a lot more comfortable.


I don't want to say how much I paid for mine, but it's not outside of the numbers you mentioned - I didn't underpay like you, but I certainly didn't overpay either.

I bought my first one from DavidSW in Feb 2016 for a very reasonable price with the full kit included, as package deal with a 2008 black Explorer II at the same time. When it arrived we both fell in love with it, although my son called dibs on the black Explorer II as his first Rolex "someday". I didn't like the black Explorer II in person as much as I'd hoped, so I'm fine with that.

I thought I was safe with one POLMLE, but over time my son had made it clear just how much he also likes my POLMLE, which I will not part with until after I take my last breath. So when a forum member I knew texted me in August 2016 with a NIB POLMLE (unworn with stickers on and all papers) I ran out to meet him in person with cash.

I paid about $500 more for the second POLMLE than I did for the first one, but it was still at a fair price. Obviously, if I give it to my son in a few years for a milestone event, it will be over 7 years old, having been first sold in early 2012 (it just turned 5 years old). So I'll keep it in the safe for now, but I will need to have it serviced before gifting it since the oils will have dried up. After the first service may I still call it NIB, or just unworn?

I may actually give him the black Explorer II for college graduation first (in 3 years), and save the POLMLE for another milestone such as completing graduate school or getting married, etc. If for some reason I end up selling the black Explorer II before then, then I can give him a POLMLE sooner than later. He's a sentimental kid, so it's not clear whether he'd rather have the one that I have worn, or the unworn watch. Doesn't matter, since in the end he'll have both anyway.


----------



## tegee26

Wow....that's such a GREAT story. I love when all my timepieces have a meaning and backstory. Like you, my POLMLE will most likely never leave my collection. Especially since it's my daily wearer. I am able to wear it everywhere, especially at work, with no one giving me that "Rolex Complex". Plus it looks absolutely stunning!

Best of luck with you and your son!


----------



## Mr Smooth

Hi everyone. Been a while🙂
Still have my LE PO. Been thinking of purchasing the Seamaster PO Deep Black. Thoughts on this piece?


----------



## fskywalker

Mr Smooth said:


> Hi everyone. Been a while
> Still have my LE PO. Been thinking of purchasing the Seamaster PO Deep Black. Thoughts on this piece?


Looks awesome on pictures, but not sure am ready for a ceramic watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DocJekl

Mr Smooth said:


> Hi everyone. Been a while
> Still have my LE PO. Been thinking of purchasing the Seamaster PO Deep Black. Thoughts on this piece?


I'm not sure that ceramic is the best material for a tool watch like a diver.

If you just want to make a statement with a cool and slick black ceramic watch and never do anything risky with it, then maybe it'll be okay. But I'd go for the Dark Side of the Moon in that case, since you already have the Planet Ocean Liquid Metal LE. This gives you a sporty dressy chronograph to go with your diver that will last a lifetime.

My best advice... You can pay the lady on your way out.


----------



## GTTIME

DocJekl said:


> I'm not sure that ceramic is the best material for a tool watch like a diver.
> 
> If you just want to make a statement with a cool and slick black ceramic watch and never do anything risky with it, then maybe it'll be okay. But I'd go for the Dark Side of the Moon in that case, since you already have the Planet Ocean Liquid Metal LE. This gives you a sporty dressy chronograph to go with your diver that will last a lifetime.
> 
> My best advice... You can pay the lady on your way out.


I love the deep black especially the one with Sedna. But as a diver I just couldn't bring myself to be that interested. I want a diver that is durable and has a bracelet. I don't want a diver on a strap.

If you like straps and like the look then go for it! They are beautiful!!


----------



## wilfreb

the new ceramic bezels on the SMP and PO are still liquid metal?


----------



## TSC

wilfreb said:


> the new ceramic bezels on the SMP and PO are still liquid metal?


No, they were never LM, it was ceramic, and only the digits were LM, and only particular models


----------



## DocJekl

TSC said:


> No, they were never LM, it was ceramic, and only the digits were LM, and only particular models


I'm a little confused by your response. The current SMP are ceramic bezels with painted numerals. When they talk about a Liquid Metal bezel it's always referred to being a ceramic bezel with LM numbers and markings that are fused with the ceramic bezel.

Anyway, to wilfreb, the newer Planet Ocean 8900/9900 have a liquid metal bezel (as described above), as do the less recent Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial, the older Planet Ocean 2500 LM Limited Edition, and the Ti Planet Ocean 8500/9300 that came after the POLMLE.


----------



## TSC

DocJekl said:


> I'm a little confused by your response. The current SMP are ceramic bezels with painted numerals. When they talk about a Liquid Metal bezel it's always referred to being a ceramic bezel with LM numbers and markings that are fused with the ceramic bezel.
> 
> Anyway, to wilfreb, the newer Planet Ocean 8900/9900 have a liquid metal bezel (as described above), as do the less recent Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial, the older Planet Ocean 2500 LM Limited Edition, and the Ti Planet Ocean 8500/9300 that came after the POLMLE.


Don't be confused Larry. A lot of people think the whole bezel was liquid metal, just pointing out to him that the models he's referring to that were, were only the numbers and not the bezel. The models that boast LM. That was all, 'particular models'.


----------



## Mr Smooth

Think I will pass on the deep black, there is an AD that has one in stock, I will pass by this weekend and have a look.
Still loving my LM.


----------



## Iggie999

Late to the thread, but I saw that in the beginning you were trying to collate a list of all owners of the original LE PO LM.
I have number 1621, bought it in Lisbon


----------



## solesman

Iggie999 said:


> Late to the thread, but I saw that in the beginning you were trying to collate a list of all owners of the original LE PO LM.
> I have number 1621, bought it in Lisbon


Never too late haha. That's close to mine which is 1634. Post a photo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

This is a question of the ignorant;

What part of my PO is LiquidMetal and what are the other metals/materials? I know the case is SS, but the bezel/dial/hands/markings?


----------



## solesman

anonymousmoose said:


> This is a question of the ignorant;
> 
> What part of my PO is LiquidMetal and what are the other metals/materials? I know the case is SS, but the bezel/dial/hands/markings?


Liquid metal is used for the numerals and hashes in the ceramic bezel. Check out this video from omega. It was released when the PO LM LE was first put up for sale.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

^

Thanks! I saw the video before but wasn't sure if they expanded it to other parts of the watch since the LE

So is LE more or less prone to scratching? The video seems to imply 'less'.


----------



## solesman

anonymousmoose said:


> ^
> 
> Thanks! I saw the video before but wasn't sure if they expanded it to other parts of the watch since the LE
> 
> So is LE more or less prone to scratching? The video seems to imply 'less'.


To the best of my knowledge it's just in the bezel. After almost 9 years of ownership the bezel on my PO looks brand new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou P

Can't believe these are coming up on 10 years already! Still luv mine.


----------



## Lou P

Can't believe these are coming up on 10 years already! Still luv mine.
View attachment 14668039


----------



## solesman

Great shot!



Lou P said:


> Can't believe these are coming up on 10 years already! Still luv mine.
> View attachment 14668039


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C.V.

I’m hopefully joining this group soon. 
I’ll update with some photos


----------



## solesman

Certainly a club worth joining 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

This counts too right? This has the liquidmetal ceramic bezel too...


----------



## C.V.

Ok. I am now an owner but I’m not 100% sure about the authenticity. 

Long story short, I bought from a well established jeweller in Spain via Chrono24. 
It did not come with papers. 

I’ve had 2 very kind members give me 2 different opinions on whether it is genuine. 

I’ve looked up a couple of photos of replicas and some look so good, I just can’t make a call. 

I know I will probably need to take it to a store but in the mean time I was hoping someone in the know could throw their opinions into the hat. 

Here are the photos. Thanks in advance.


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou P

C.V. said:


> Ok. I am now an owner but I'm not 100% sure about the authenticity.
> 
> Long story short, I bought from a well established jeweller in Spain via Chrono24.
> It did not come with papers.
> 
> I've had 2 very kind members give me 2 different opinions on whether it is genuine.
> 
> I've looked up a couple of photos of replicas and some look so good, I just can't make a call.
> 
> I know I will probably need to take it to a store but in the mean time I was hoping someone in the know could throw their opinions into the hat.
> 
> Here are the photos. Thanks in advance.


Little bit of paint missing in the case back lettering but my vote is that it's legit. Welcome to the club!


----------



## C.V.

This was one of the things making me doubt the watch. 

I wonder if anyone else’s watch has had this happen to it.


----------



## MJM

TSC said:


> No, they were never LM, it was ceramic, and only the digits were LM, and only particular models


The New models are still liquid metal as the dials are LM. The bezels are ceramic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solesman

The bezel is ceramic with liquidmetal numerals and diving scale.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro[/QUOTE]


----------



## keisuke_z

Rejoined the club!


----------



## solesman

Huge congrats to you sir!



keisuke_z said:


> Rejoined the club!


----------



## kwalter1344

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

C.V. said:


> This was one of the things making me doubt the watch.
> 
> I wonder if anyone else's watch has had this happen to it.


Mine has done this, as did the standard 2500 PO I owned before it. Pretty normal - just the black lacquer fill wearing out due to sweat and oils from skin contact.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mik_82

I hope I qualify too...


----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Iggie999

I just noticed today that the pip on the bezel is gone.

Has anybody else had this happen & what did you do?


----------



## anonymousmoose

Iggie999 said:


> I just noticed today that the pip on the bezel is gone.
> 
> Has anybody else had this happen & what did you do?


No, and one of my omega is about 13 years old and has not been babied.


----------



## solesman

I recall this happening to a forum member a year or two ago. I believe they sent it to Omega and had the pip or bezel replaced. I cannot recall which though.



Iggie999 said:


> I just noticed today that the pip on the bezel is gone.
> 
> Has anybody else had this happen & what did you do?


----------



## swissra

Nice shot!



Lou P said:


> Can't believe these are coming up on 10 years already! Still luv mine.
> View attachment 14668039


----------



## keisuke_z

Since this thread got bumped, I had to updated with my POLMLE finally on a strap! This combo is gorgeous and incredibly comfortable. Thanks to solesman for the inspiration!


----------



## solesman

Haha! Awesome job! It really makes the PO I think. The rubber dresses it up and makes it casual at the same time. Superb versatility and way better on the wrist than the bracelet IMHO.



keisuke_z said:


> Since this thread got bumped, I had to updated with my POLMLE finally on a strap! This combo is gorgeous and incredibly comfortable. Thanks to solesman for the inspiration!


----------



## fskywalker

Can I play? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## keisuke_z

solesman said:


> Haha! Awesome job! It really makes the PO I think. The rubber dresses it up and makes it casual at the same time. Superb versatility and way better on the wrist than the bracelet IMHO.


Thanks!! It's definitely way more comfortable and I've got it on the latest spear-style clasp too, which adds a nice touch. Fingers crossed the omega logo doesn't come off though - that happened to my previous class and was super annoying 

I loved wearing my previous PO8900 on the rubber straps as well. Just need to list them as it's a shame they were all 21mm!


----------



## fskywalker

keisuke_z said:


> I loved wearing my previous PO8900 on the rubber straps as well. Just need to list them as it's a shame they were all 21mm!


Why not trimming them to 20 mm ? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mik50

Hi everyone, new to forum and looking to purchase my first Omega !

Have been tire kicking for a long time and have set my sights on a Planet Ocean Liquid Metal Limited Edition 222.30.42.20.01.001

Any advice on the watch / model and views on current market value for watch in very good condition with box and papers would be much appreciated.

If anyone on this forum is contemplating selling please get in touch via private message.

Thanks

Mik50


----------



## keisuke_z

Mik50 said:


> Hi everyone, new to forum and looking to purchase my first Omega !
> 
> Have been tire kicking for a long time and have set my sights on a Planet Ocean Liquid Metal Limited Edition 222.30.42.20.01.001
> 
> Any advice on the watch / model and views on current market value for watch in very good condition with box and papers would be much appreciated.
> 
> If anyone on this forum is contemplating selling please get in touch via private message.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mik50


You picked the best looking PO to shoot for!

Prices have gone up quite a bit the 1.5 years since I reacquired one. The last I heard from a fellow forum member was around the $6500usd range but based on what I'm seeing in search results right now, you're most likely going to be paying around the $8k-$9.5k range, especially if you're impatient.

But if you can wait, one will inevitably pop up here and you should be able to get a decent price.

I would also budget for doing the adjustable clasp mod to the bracelet once you get it


----------



## C.V.

keisuke_z said:


> You picked the best looking PO to shoot for!
> 
> Prices have gone up quite a bit the 1.5 years since I reacquired one. The last I heard from a fellow forum member was around the $6500usd range but based on what I'm seeing in search results right now, you're most likely going to be paying around the $8k-$9.5k range, especially if you're impatient.
> 
> But if you can wait, one will inevitably pop up here and you should be able to get a decent price.
> 
> I would also budget for doing the adjustable clasp mod to the bracelet once you get it


Hello,

When i got mine a couple of years ago (for a steal) you helped me via pm to check its authenticity which was very much appreciated. 
Do you know what parts are required for the clasp mod? 
I know the clasp itself needs to be changed but I believe that a link or 2 does also.


----------



## Mik50

keisuke_z said:


> You picked the best looking PO to shoot for!
> 
> Prices have gone up quite a bit the 1.5 years since I reacquired one. The last I heard from a fellow forum member was around the $6500usd range but based on what I'm seeing in search results right now, you're most likely going to be paying around the $8k-$9.5k range, especially if you're impatient.
> 
> But if you can wait, one will inevitably pop up here and you should be able to get a decent price.
> 
> I would also budget for doing the adjustable clasp mod to the bracelet once you get it


Thanks keisuke_z
Yes been looking for a long time and they are awesome looking watches.
Love the other watches in the PO range but think i would regret it if i didn't go for the LMLE !.
I will make sure its the ''right'' one and do my best to resist jumping at the first watch that comes along, been waiting too long for that !
Thanks for the advice on the adjustable clasp mod too.
Cheers
Mik50


----------



## keisuke_z

C.V. said:


> Hello,
> 
> When i got mine a couple of years ago (for a steal) you helped me via pm to check its authenticity which was very much appreciated.
> Do you know what parts are required for the clasp mod?
> I know the clasp itself needs to be changed but I believe that a link or 2 does also.


Np! Happy to have helped 

For posterity, here's all the info you need for adjustable clasp mods for the 20mm Bond, Speedy or PO bracelets:

Short 3-position clasp: 117STZ004666 
Normal 6-position clasp: 117STZ001154
6-position w/dive extension: 117STZ001159 
Titanium clasp, no dive extension: 117tiz001151
Titanium clasp, w/ dive extension: 117tiz004664

Then you need clasp links:

For Bond bracelet: 118st1516
For PO or Speedy bracelet: 118st1589
For titanium PO/speedy bracelet: 118ti1589

*note: there only clasp links for the titanium bond bracelet come from the newer titanium diver 300m. I don't have the part numbers for these but I was quoted $600cad each by my AD, so it's not worth it IMO to try and convert a titanium bond bracelet to adjustable clasp.

You will also need an additional 2 sets of pins and screws to connect it all together as the ones that come with each part aren't enough.

Also note that the pins that are used for the speedy/PO clasp links are not compatible with the Bond clasp links due to their shorter length. While they could work, i would definitely not recommend mix and matching.

As a final note, you may also find that with the adjustable clasp, swapping in a half link may still help with finding that perfect fit for the majority of your wearing time.


----------



## lastleonardo2468

Hello everyone, very excited to join the club today!









It took me some time to find one, and I was fortunate to find a seller from Singapore who was letting it go for a very good price! Had some help with another WIS in shipping to the US, and just received it today! I can say it looks even better than I thought!! 

Just got it checked out and sized by my watchmaker and I absolutely love it!

And for record purposes, mine is #1878


----------



## keisuke_z

lastleonardo2468 said:


> Hello everyone, very excited to join the club today!
> View attachment 16137041
> 
> 
> It took me some time to find one, and I was fortunate to find a seller from Singapore who was letting it go for a very good price! Had some help with another WIS in shipping to the US, and just received it today! I can say it looks even better than I thought!!
> 
> Just got it checked out and sized by my watchmaker and I absolutely love it!
> 
> And for record purposes, mine is #1878


Gorgeous piece!! Welcome to the club!! now throw an adjustable clasp on there and it's the perfect planet ocean!


----------



## solesman

Congrats on your POLM LE. Best PO Omega have ever released IMHO. Enjoy that beauty!!



lastleonardo2468 said:


> Hello everyone, very excited to join the club today!
> View attachment 16137041
> 
> 
> It took me some time to find one, and I was fortunate to find a seller from Singapore who was letting it go for a very good price! Had some help with another WIS in shipping to the US, and just received it today! I can say it looks even better than I thought!!
> 
> Just got it checked out and sized by my watchmaker and I absolutely love it!
> 
> And for record purposes, mine is #1878


----------



## lastleonardo2468

keisuke_z said:


> Gorgeous piece!! Welcome to the club!! now throw an adjustable clasp on there and it's the perfect planet ocean!


Thank you! Yes, that'll be a good upgrade - the previous owner already put it on one of the newer PO clasp, it has no adjustment but is a more solid piece than the original clasp and it fits me. The adjusting clasp would be a useful improvement


----------



## lastleonardo2468

solesman said:


> Congrats on your POLM LE. Best PO Omega have ever released IMHO. Enjoy that beauty!!


Thank you Dan! Your videos on YouTube are actually what got me hooked onto this PO


----------



## keisuke_z

lastleonardo2468 said:


> Thank you! Yes, that'll be a good upgrade - the previous owner already put it on one of the newer PO clasp, it has no adjustment but is a more solid piece than the original clasp and it fits me. The adjusting clasp would be a useful improvement


Oh that's awesome! The hard part is done - all you need is keep an eye on the parts sales forum here and you'll grab an adjustable clasp in no time!


----------



## solesman

lastleonardo2468 said:


> Thank you Dan! Your videos on YouTube are actually what got me hooked onto this PO


Happy to be of service Sir 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C.V.

POLMLE and a Spanish sunset.


----------



## tas1911

How about those Speedy‘s with liquid metal bezels…


----------



## Lou P

I've been enjoying mine on an Artem sailcloth for the past few months. I think they go well together!


----------



## solesman

Great combo.I've been considering one of these straps.Is there good give in the material so it hugs the wrist? The quality looks superb!!



Lou P said:


> I've been enjoying mine on an Artem sailcloth for the past few months. I think they go well together!
> View attachment 16196316
> 
> 
> View attachment 16196317


----------



## Lou P

solesman said:


> Great combo.I've been considering one of these straps.Is there good give in the material so it hugs the wrist? The quality looks superb!!


Hi! I'd call it moderately stiff, certainly not soft, but it did break-in and eventually took the shape of my wrist to become very comfortable. Worth noting is that the underside developed "ridges" from the curvature. Shown here:








Also worth noting is that I wore mine enough that it started getting skunky, a condition I typically inflict on my straps, but thanks to this one's WR, a toothbrush, soap, and water and it was quickly back to new in that dept....YaY! You're looking at about 3 months of wear here. Quite good, imo!


----------

